# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef com 300L, Ex-água doce, futuro água salgada!

## Bruno Santos

Boas a todos.

Já tinha o bixinho da água salgada, mas nunca o tinha realizado, após um verão a ver o fundo do mar e de mais de 10 anos de água doce, decidi então iniciar-me na água salgada.

A minha ideia é começar a ganhar conhecimentos e preparar um recife para que quando mude para a minha própria casa já seja possivel montar um áquario já com recife desenvolvido, para ficar mais bonita a decoração. :P

Portanto peço o vosso apoio e paciência neste projecto de futuro.

Para ajudar nas opiniões, não pretendo gastar muito dinheiro, mas também não pretendo comprar o mais barato, pretendo portanto os minimos possiveis para que tudo funcione e consiga ter um recife como os dos users que vejo espalhados aqui pelo fórum.

Pretendo os vossos conselhos do que mais é necessário, quantidas, marcas, produtos, lojas, procedimentos,etc.

Obrigado.

Lista de material:

*-Aquário C100xA60xL50 com coluna seca com pente, furo ladrão, retorno, esgoto, vidro extra claro, fundo preto lacado, 10mm.
-Sump 3 dividórias C80XA45XL30
-Vortech Mp40w Gen2
-Osmoses AQUATISSOT 190l
-CRYSTAL SEA MARINEMIX 20,4 kg
-Miliput-Cola Epoxi 112g
-ATB - Nano Cone 2nd Line
-Aquecedor EHEIM JÄGER 250W
-Bomba EHEIM Compact+ 5000
-ATI Sunpower 6x39w
-ATI Actinic 39w
-ATI Blue Plus 39w X 2
-ATI AquaBlue Special 39w X 2
-Fiji Purple 39w
-Aragonite branca fina - 25kg
-Nature Ocean Bio-Active Live Aragonite - 9kg
-Rocha Viva 25kg
-Rocha Morte 7kg
-Testes Salifert PH,NO2,KH,CA,NO3,PO4,NH4
-ZEO Carvão 1000ml*

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas a todos.
> 
> Já tinha o bixinho da água salgada, mas nunca o tinha realizado, após um verão a ver o fundo do mar e de mais de 10 anos de água doce, decidi então iniciar-me na água salgada.
> 
> A minha ideia é começar a ganhar conhecimentos e preparar um recife para que quando mude para a minha própria casa já seja possivel montar um áquario já com recife desenvolvido, para ficar mais bonita a decoração. :P
> 
> Portanto peço o vosso apoio e paciência neste projecto de futuro.
> 
> Para ajudar nas opiniões, não pretendo gastar muito dinheiro, mas também não pretendo comprar o mais barato, pretendo portanto os minimos possiveis para que tudo funcione e consiga ter um recife como os dos users que vejo espalhados aqui pelo fórum.
> ...


Olá Bruno

Benvindo aos Salgados, espqero que consigas aprender e alcançar o patamar que tanto ambicionas.
Pelo que vi no teu setup, fizeste optimas escolhas tanto de material, como no tamanho do aquario, pois considero o tamanho certo para quem começa nestas andanças.
Espero que venhas a esclarecer todas as duvidas que te vão surgindo, mas pareces bem encaminhado, pelo menos no que respeita à escolha do material que adquiriste para este teu projecto.
Boa sorte com o mesmo e paciência e calma, pois vão-te fazer bastante falta.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

> Olá Bruno
> 
> Benvindo aos Salgados, espqero que consigas aprender e alcançar o patamar que tanto ambicionas.
> Pelo que vi no teu setup, fizeste optimas escolhas tanto de material, como no tamanho do aquario, pois considero o tamanho certo para quem começa nestas andanças.
> Espero que venhas a esclarecer todas as duvidas que te vão surgindo, mas pareces bem encaminhado, pelo menos no que respeita à escolha do material que adquiriste para este teu projecto.
> Boa sorte com o mesmo e paciência e calma, pois vão-te fazer bastante falta.


Boas Paulo, obrigado.

Devido a problemas de registo no site não consegui por o meu projecto mais cedo. 

Dei inicio ao projecto em Setembro de 2009, e o seu enchimento e inicio de ciclo a 20 de Novembro de 2009, estando com seguintes valores e vivos.

Temp. - 26Cº
Dens. - 1025
CA - 350
KH - 10.2
Mg - 960
NH4 - 0
NO2 - 0
NO3 - 0.25
PH - 8.3
PO4 - 0,03

Vivos
1 Eremita Patas Azuis (Calcinus Elegans) 
1 Salária (Salária Ramosus) 
2 Peixe Palhaço (Amphiprion Ocellaris) 
2 Camarão Vermelho (Lysmata Debelius) 
1 Camarão Vermelho e Amarelo (Lysmata Amboinensis) 
7 Eremitas (Clibanarius SP) 
3 Turbo (Astrea Tectum) 
1 Donzela (Dascyllus Aruanus) 

Corais
1 Sabella Sp. 
1 Ricordea Florida

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Li tudo muito rapidamente e parecem-me boas escolhas de material no entanto há uma coisa que me deixou em estado de choque: manda essa epoxy para o fundo de uma mina com uns 13kms de profundidade (minimo). Isso é a maior merd* de epoxy que existe para aquariofilia! Tenho um ódio de estimação por colar corais graças a essa cola. Comparo a experiência de usar a milliput a pagar impostos, arrancar dentes sem anestesia ou saltar de um segundo andar para cima de um poste...afiado! Até cuspo quase que consegue ser melhor do que isso!

De resto...parecem-me boas escolahs de material e, quanto ao layout, é demasiado pessoal para opinar.

Não sei se já te disse a minha opinião sobre essa epoxy...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tenho-a aqui mas não a uso, uso outra melhor que não sei qual é, comprei na Reefquest.

Aqui fica uns videos.

YouTube - Aquário - Reef 300L

YouTube - Aquário - Sump

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boa noite, praticamente desde o inicio do aqua que tenho bolhas de ar na rocha viva e na morta que se vão soltando até a superficie após andar a volta na corrente. Alguém sabe a que se deve isto?

Obrigado.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite, praticamente desde o inicio do aqua que tenho bolhas de ar na rocha viva e na morta que se vão soltando até a superficie após andar a volta na corrente. Alguém sabe a que se deve isto?
> 
> Obrigado.


 :Olá: Bruno

Podem ser expelidas pelo escumador...como também a rocha pode ter bolsas de ar...que com a a pressão e circulação se vão libertando. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Mas isso dura por quanto tempo? Já o tenho montado desde 20 de Novembro e nada de passar.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Não serão algas na rocha a fazer fotossintese e consequentemente a libertar oxigenio?

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas,

Antes de mais quero agradecer ao Rui este momento de gargalhada. Não me ria assim faz tempo. É uma descrição mesmo há linha do que eu penso da Milliput e da sua cola para vasos.

Em relação ás bolhas, pode ser bolsas de ar como referiu o camarada Jorge. Equaciona igualmente a hipótese do Vasco. No entanto se forem algas, estas são visíveis, e normalmente só assistimos a isso na água salgada ou com a água parada ou com CianoBactérias.

Abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Eu cheguei a ter disso nas rochas e no areao e passados uns tempos essas bolhas transformavam-se em cianos.
Pode ser pouca ou mal direcionada circulação :Icon Cry:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Mas as bolhas soltam-se e andam pelo aquário até chegarem a superficie...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Quando comecei também passei por isso.
Deverão ser bolsas criadas aquando da colocação do areão.
Para já, é muito cedo para te preocupares com isso.
Terás em breve outras preocupações fruto da pouca idade do aquário...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Mas as bolhas soltam-se e andam pelo aquário até chegarem a superficie...


Pois as que eutinha também o faziam mas passados uns dias começava a aparecer uma ligeira e fina camada de cianos.
No entanto, como diz o Pedro Ferrer, ainda é cedo. Vai controlando e se começares a ver formar-se a tal camada, deverás aspirá-la.
Acima de tudo não stresses. Tem calma e não queiras resolver tudo de uma vez.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, não tenho pressa em resolver, só queria saber o que era e qual a razão.

Alguém pode postar umas fotos do que é cianos?

Tenho algumas zonas da rocha morta a aparecer verde, mas essas zonas nunca tiveram bolhas.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Tenho algumas zonas da rocha morta a aparecer verde, mas essas zonas nunca tiveram bolhas.


Não te preocupes que isso é assim mesmo... é o ciclo.
A rocha tem que ser colonizada. Sendo morta, a primeira alga a colonizar é a verde. Só mais tarde virá a coralina. Onde houver coralina, não haverá a verde.
Os Cerites, os Strombus, limpam-te esse verde.

As cyanos... eu confundo sempre as cyanos e as diomatáceas... mas se vires um tapete de algas com cor de vinho no areão, saberás que está na hora de o aspirar e reforçar as TPA's...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, o aqua continua no bom caminho adicionei uma Euphillya, dois frag´s de Zoanthus e um frag de Acanthastrea Echinata, fiz uma pequena mudança no layout, onde as pequenas rochas que tinha a frente foram mais disfarçadas e juntas ao layout maior, chegaram os Loc-lines, e de resto a última novidade foi mais dois eremitas trocaram pelas casas vazias e bonitas que lá pus para eles.  :Wink: 

Aqui ficam fotos as fotos.

Agradeço os vossos comentários.

Abraço.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Data 11-01-2010

Temp  26.0
Dens 1026
Ph 8.3
KH 10.9
Ca 330 
Mg 1020.0 
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0 
PO4 0

Boas, ontem fiz os teste que já não fazia a algum tempo, pensava que iam ser maus, quando a minha surpresa que não.  :Smile: 

Outra novidade que tenho é o parecimento de 4 pequenas diatomáceas.  :Frown: 


Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, enganei-me, lol, não é diatomaceas que apareceram, o que apareceu foi 5 pequenas aptasias...

A Rocha Viva, mas mais na morta, está a aparecer um manto verde...

 :Frown:  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, alguém sabe o que é isto?
Obrigado.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, vou deixar aqui um pequeno relatório de acontecimentos:

-Os vidros já ficam sujos em 2/3 dias...
-O Areão parece um relvado castanho, mesmo assim a estrela do mar de areia já tem feito algum trabalho.
-Os hermitas andam quase todos escondidos e juntos no mesmo sitio, trabalhar não é com eles, estou a espera que cheguem mais.
-Alguma Coralina está esbranquiçar.
-Algumas rochas vivas estão a ficar com manto tipo relva/algodao verde e castanha.
-A rocha morta passou também a estar verde e castanha mas não tem manto/volume, mas está a aparecer pontos de coralina nela.
-Os valores estão todos normais menos o calcio e magnesio que continuam no vermelho.
-Continuo a adicionar Kalk, e o KH também está bom, 10.8/9.
-O escumador está trabalhar bem, e já sai quase preto.
-A 3 semanas que estou com 9horas de luz.
-A 3 semanas que faço TPA semanais de 35L.
-Os peixes, e camaroes, turbos, está tudo optimo, os camaroes ate ja comem a superficie.
-Corais penso que estão bem, as cores não são muito vivas, mas estão abertos e alguns com crescimento.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Ontem adicionei mais 10 Hermitas de patas verdes e 2 turbo snail, ficando assim com 16/17 Hermitas para ver se limpam o relvado todo....

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Ora boas, tenho boas e más noticias para relatar, vou começar já pelas boas que as más são mais.lol

Esta semana adicionei dois vivos, o Zebrasoma Flavescens e um Paracanthurus Hepatus para irem cuidando das algas maiores que os hermitas já não dão conta. 

O areão já está bom após a introdução da estrela do mar de areia, só que nas rochas as algas ainda não começaram a regredir, só as tenho numa zona do aquário, que por acaso é a que fica junto a Vortech. Para ajudar a redução de algas, desliguei uma lampada branca, sugestões?

Esta semana fiz limpeza total a sump, visto que retirei uma rocha viva que lá tinha e aproveitei para limpeza ao permenor.

Os resultados estão bons (ver assinatura) excepto o cálcio e mágnesio que vou começar a adicionar.



Tenho esta estrela do mar que vinha na rocha viva desde o inicio no aqua, só que esta manhã estava de volta do frag Acanthastrea Echinata que tem um mês e tive que a tirar e para a sump, pois estragou parte do coral, a minha questão é se o coral recupera?

Outra situação foi o aparecimento nos Zoanthus de umas ramificações tipo as dos cachos de uvas que com o seu crescimento estava a fechar os Zoanthus, acabei por retirar, e agora aguardar que não cresça mais, alguém sabe o que é?






Obrigado e abraços.*

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Bruno e parabéns pelo aquário.

Essa estrela do mar parece-me uma asterina. Dizem que rapidamente se tornam numa praga. Eu já as tive e optei por acabar logo com elas.

O que está a crescer junto aos zoanthus parecem-me ser algas, mas não faço ideia quais.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, deve ser mesmo uma asterina, já a passei para a sump. 

Quanto ao que estava ao pé dos Zoanthus, também já tirei como pode ver na foto, é capaz de ser umas algas mais duras, isso já vinha no frag, já o limpei, a ver se não cresce de novo.

Hoje devo adicionar mais um corais e frag´s.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica as novas adicições de corais, especial agradecimento ao João Judicibus.

-Seriatopora Caliendrum  
-Seriatopora Histrix Pink  
-Sarcophyton
-Montipora Green
-Galaxea Fascicularis

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Ultimamente tem aparecido alguns hermitas mortos, será por serem da nossa costa?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ontem adicionei mais um coral Catalaphyllia Jardinei e três Nassarius.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

> *Boas, alguém sabe o que é isto?
> Obrigado.*



Boas, a dúvida anterior que se seriam xénias ou diatomáceas, foi num instante que as xénias desapareceram logo no primeiro dia de entrada do Zebrasoma.lol

Ontem foi dia de TPA e hoje dia de testes, aqui fica o resultado após 1 semana de inicio de Ionic Balance Part A/B da Marinium para tentar aumentar o Cálcio e Mágnésio que nunca tive e ainda não consegui alcançar.

Testes a 17-03-2010

Temp 25.0
Dens 1024
Ph 8.3
KH 9.6
Ca 320 
Mg 960 
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0 
PO4 0

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, fica aqui a actualização de fotos, espero que gostem.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, estão a aparecer 3 pontos azuis como aparecem na foto, não sei bem o que é, alguém consegue entender o que é?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Video do Reef:*

Aquário - Reef 300L - Fevereiro

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, após ter conhecimento de uma falha de electricidade de 8h ao João Judicibus, ao qual deu alguns prejuizos, comecei a pensar qual seria a melhor solução para evitar ou reduzir um possivel prejuizo.

Queria algo que durasse pelo menos 24h, o que encontrei foi isto Bubbles-Shop.com ou isto VorTech Battery Backup | EcoTech Marine.

A minha questão é se vale a pena estes produtos, e se no caso da bateria da Vortech, dê para ligar além da MP40, ligar o termostato e a bomba de retorno?

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas pessoal, vou deixar aqui um pequeno relatório de acontecimentos:
> 
> -Os vidros já ficam sujos em 2/3 dias...
> -O Areão parece um relvado castanho, mesmo assim a estrela do mar de areia já tem feito algum trabalho.
> -Os hermitas andam quase todos escondidos e juntos no mesmo sitio, trabalhar não é com eles, estou a espera que cheguem mais.
> -Alguma Coralina está esbranquiçar.
> -Algumas rochas vivas estão a ficar com manto tipo relva/algodao verde e castanha.
> -A rocha morta passou também a estar verde e castanha mas não tem manto/volume, mas está a aparecer pontos de coralina nela.
> -Os valores estão todos normais menos o calcio e magnesio que continuam no vermelho.
> ...


Boas ,antes de mais nada boa sorte para o aquario ,não ha-de ser por não teres material bom que não irá dar certo .
Essa estrela do mar é que na minha opiniaõ entrou muito cedo,tens de a vigiar bem ,de resto cinco estrelas .
Não te preocupes com essas algas que isso com o tempo desaparece .

Fica bem
Agora é que vi as fotos dos peixes ,quanto a mim mais outra precepitação da tua parte ,esses cirurgiões querem um aquario mais establizado que o teu ,espero que tenhas sorte com eles.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Luis porque dizes para ter cuidado com a estrela do mar?

Em relação as algas, já estão controladas, o Zebrasoma deu o toque final nelas.  :Wink: 

Até agora de peixes e invertebrados está tudo de perfeita saúdes, quanto aos corais, uns crescem mais que outros, e uns tem mais cor que outros, vamos ver agora com a evolução do aqua como ficam...

Este fim-de-semana fiz novas adições:

- Xénia Brown 
- 3 Eremita Patas Vermelhas (Paguristes Cadenati) 
- Puffer (Saddle Valentini) 

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Santos

Não sei se é todas as estrelas, mas algumas quando morrem e não se dá logo conta são bastante nocivas para os restantes vivos ,portanto atenção .
E mais uma vez alerto que o teu aquario é muito recente e acho que estas a introduzir peixes rapido demais.Espero sinceramente que tenhas sorte .

Fica bem

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Luis, penso que esta estrela não tem problema, e tudo o que tenho inserido tem sido após ter-me aconselhado.

Bem esta semana tivemos uma saida e umas entradas.

Saiu o Puffer (Saddle Valentini) e entrou 5 nassários para repor os que o Puffer matou...
Entrou 2 Eremitas Patas Vermelhas e 1 Acropora Deep Water (White).

Comecei a adicionar semanalmente Biotrace Marinium.

Deixo aqui a tabela das tarefas semanais de allimentação e aditivos.



Cumps.

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas, estão a aparecer 3 pontos azuis como aparecem na foto, não sei bem o que é, alguém consegue entender o que é?


Viva, isso deve ser Coralina quase de certeza.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, nah, aquilo de coralina não tem nada a haver.
Por acaso tem vindo a desaparecer, mas imagina os olhos de uma mosca, tipo rede, mas em azul, e um bocado mole.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Testes a 08-03-2010

Temp 24.5Cº
Dens 1025
Ph 8.3
KH 9.0
Ca 340 
Mg 1050 
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0 
PO4 0

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, alguém sabe como apanhar uma donzela?!   :Icon Cry: 

Cumps.

----------


## João A M Gomes

> ... alguém sabe como apanhar uma donzela?!


Olá Bruno
Tarefa difícil ... se não for uma urgência, experimenta deixar um camaroeiro dentro do aquário durante uns dias, próximo do local onde distribuis o alimento, até que ela se habitue a essa presença estranha. Costuma funcionar.
Há umas semanas tive o mesmo problema com um Stegastes e fui obrigado a desmontar boa parte do layout  :Frown: 
Só por curiosidade, há gente a experimentar a utilização de anestésicos 'reef-safe', como a benzocaína Aquanet
Abraço
João
PS: a menos que te estivesses a referir a uma daquelas meninas que vivem prisioneiras numa torre??  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Hehehe, por incrivel que pareça, entraram todos os peixes na rede com Mysis menos a donzela...

Por enquanto dou deixa-la, já tem chateado menos a Nemateleotris Magnifica, mas mal a donzela mate um peixe, ai sim tem de sair, nem que seja a lei da bala! lol

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas a todos, não sei o que se anda a passar com o meu aqua, os eremitas estão sempre a aparecer mortos, tanto patas verdes,azuis, vermelhas.
Será falta de alimento ou outra situação?

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boas a todos, não sei o que se anda a passar com o meu aqua, os eremitas estão sempre a aparecer mortos, tanto patas verdes,azuis, vermelhas.
> Será falta de alimento ou outra situação?
> 
> Cumps.


Eu aconselhava-te a confirmar com um refractómetro a tua densidade actual...
São seres que devem ser aclimatizados com tempos a rondar os 60 min.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a minha densidade está a 1024-1025 visto com um refractómetro TMC, e os eremitas que tem vindo a morrer já estão no aqua a mais de uma semana e outros a mais de 1/2 meses.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, os últimos acontecimentos foi introduzir e retirar uma Valenciennea strigata, isto porque a menina fazia um xiqueiro na água que mais parecia que estava a nevar...

Depois introduzi um Pseudochromis Paccagnella e Nemateleotris Magnifica, mas a Magnifica não se aguentou com a Donzela e o Pseudochromis a chatear-lhe cabeça. 

Tenho de arranjar um anzol para pescar a Donzela...

Quanto a corais, ponho aqui a lista de frag´s adicionados recentemente:

Pocillopora Damicornis - Dark Green 
Pocillopora Damicornis - Green
Montipora - Brilliant Green 
Montipora Capricornis - Red/Orange
Acropora Sp. - Staghorn Blue
Hydnophora sp.- Horn Coral, Fluorescent 
Actinodiscus sp. - Green Striped Mushroom 

Cumps.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, 
e fotos não temos :p

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Tenho de tirar, mas na minha máquina ficam sempre uma treta, nenhum fotografo de reflex que se ofereça a umas belas fotos?

Aqui fica os resultados de 23-03-2010

Temp 25Cº
Dens 1025
Ph 8.3
KH 10.9
Ca 360
Mg 1140 
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0 
PO4 0

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica a lista fotográfica dos meus corais, para mais tarde comparar o tamanho.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Bruno

Devias ter tirado com as luzes brancas acesas.
Os crescimentos e cores seriam mais perceptíveis.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ontem estou muito bem a olhar para aqua quando derepente se solta a Sabellastarte sp., já a tinha a 4 meses, o que terá acontecido? Nasce de novo?

Outra situação que tem acontecido, é ouvir alguns estalos e ver algum areão puxado para fora debaixo das rochas, alguma sugestão, Pistol shrimp?

Uma aquisição que tenho posto sempre de parte era das anemonas, só que como nunca tive a experiencia de ter uma, este fim-de-semana não resisti e acabei por comprar uma, penso que seja a Heteractis crispa, mas tenho de confirmar, é branca com pontas azuis.

Nem esperei e fui logo buscar a protecção que tinha da Vortech MP40W, vamos ver no que dá.

Esta semana já tiro fotos melhores.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

*Ora bem, após um limpeza de vidros do aqua, sai umas fotos, agora com as luzes todas acessas. Espero que gostem?!

Cumps.*

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Adoro a Hystrix Rosa, ando mortinho por arranjar um frag dela!

Está a ficar muito fixe!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu como acompanho o aqua todos os dias não sinto diferença, mas segundo a pessoas que o vão vendo, dizem que já está com mais cor, espero que assim o seja e vá no bom caminho.

Aqui fica a lista de adiciões de Páscoa...

Corais:
-Montipora Confusa - Hodag's Montipora
-Montipora Digitata - Orange  
-Montipora Digitata - Green 
-Ruffled Ridge Coral - Turbinaria sp. 
-Starburst Polyp - Briareum sp.  

Peixes e outros:
-Banded Coral Shrimp (Stenopus Hispidus) 
-Bodião-limpador (Labroides Dimidiatus) 
-Kole Yellow Eye Tang (Ctenochaetus Strigosus) 
-Sailfin Tang (Zebrasoma Veliferum) 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, não sei se é normal, mas fico com os vidros sujos tipo esbranquiçados de um dia para o outro, será normal?

Não sei se é o mesmo esbranquiçado que torna os meus corais sem cor, ou de cor fraca?!

De quanto em quanto tempo deve-se limpar os vidros?

Cumps.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Boas, não sei se é normal, mas fico com os vidros sujos tipo esbranquiçados de um dia para o outro, será normal?
> 
> Não sei se é o mesmo esbranquiçado que torna os meus corais sem cor, ou de cor fraca?!
> 
> De quanto em quanto tempo deve-se limpar os vidros?
> 
> Cumps.


Boas Bruno,

Aconselho-te a medires os silicatos da água do teu aquário, em principio devem estar um pouco altos, quanto ao intervalo de tempo que deves limpar os vidros, tudo depende de ti e do comportamento do teu aquário, se não tiveres muitas algas pode ser de semana a semana, se tiveres muitas e não gostares de ver, sempre que aches necessário.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, algas no vidro não tenho, tenho é o esbranquiçado a aparecer de um dia para o outro.

Estive a ver que os Silicatos também podem acontecer por causa da osmose, normalmente quantos litros consegue fazer a membrana?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a Sabellastarte já está a recuperar e bem a sua pena.  :Wink: 

Ontem fiz mais umas aquisições, e também das últimas que vou fazer.

-5 Fighting Conch (Strombus spp.) 
-2 Electric Blue Hermit Crab (Calcinus Elegans) 
-1 Clown Tang (Acanthurus Lineatus)

Aqui fica os resultados dos testes de 08-04-2010

Temp 25Cº
Dens 1025
Ph 8.3
KH 8.6
Ca 330
Mg 1080
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0 
PO4 0

Desde já quero agradecer ao Nuno Rógerio a bela conversa que tivemos, encontramo-nos por acaso numa loja.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ora vai começar a festa...

O meu Zebrasoma Veliferum apareceu hoje quase morto, mas a minha surpresa quando o vejo com pontos brancos...

Estive a ver os restantes os restantes peixes e deparo-me com todos os tang/ciurgiões com pontos brancos, e o Zebrassoma Flavescens muito parado e sem vontade de bicar algas... Dei comida e todos os peixes comeram.

O que devo fazer, subir a temperatura?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Se eles comem já não é mau.

Tenta dar-lhes comida congelada com carradas de alho, de preferência menos quantidade 2 vezes ao dia.

Consegues fazer um tratamento num áqua à parte?

Como é que está o Labroides? Está a comer os parasitas dos outros peixes?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas acabei de subir a temp. para 28ºc e dar mysis com alho, todos comeram menos o já falecido Zebrasoma Veliferum...

Não tenho nenhum aqua a parte.

O Labroides não anda muito de volta deles, mas pelo menos o Lineatus já o vi a jeito de o Lysmata Amboinensis se agarrar a ele.

Vamos ver como corre, só acho o Zebrassoma Flavencis muito parado.  :Frown:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Os parâmetros parecem ok excepto o cálcio e o magnésio que estão demasiado baixos. Principalmente o cálcio, deverá estar no mínimo a 400ppm.

O aumento da temperatura não ajuda em nada, a doença dos pontos brancos em água salgada não tem a ver com a de água doce, então essa alteração não resulta e aliás é prejudicial sobretudo para os corais.

De momento e com a máxima urgência, recomendo:
- deixar a temperatura normal (nos 25ºC ou próxima)
- desligar imediatamente a circulação (especialmente as bombas de fluxo mais potentes)
- deixar apenas a circulação mínima (tipo do retorno da sump) e colocar no meio um filtro de lã de vidro, esponjas brancas ou outro material fino suficiente para reter cistos do parasita

De tudo isto, o mais importante é parar a circulação normal. Os parasitas reproduzem-se, deambulam pela coluna de água e agarram-se aos peixes, e uma boa circulação só lhes favorece a vida (parasitas).  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Entretanto, com os procedimentos que mencionei antes, arranjar uma bomba de água o mais forte possível, para substituir a circulação original pelo menos minimamente, e adaptá-la para levar lã de vidro, esponjas brancas ou material fino na entrada. Desta forma, os parasitas e cistos em suspensão terão tendência a ir parar à bomba e ficarem colados à lã de vidro. Então a bomba deverá estar num local o mais longe possível dos lugares preferidos dos tangs. Além disto, fazer TPAs mais frequentes, tipo de 2 em 2 ou 3 em 3 dias, especialmente lavando as esponjas que deverão ter grande parte dos parasitas. Um mês ou dois depois, é provável ter conseguido neutralizar o parasita (eu pelo menos consegui uma vez com o Hepatus).

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu tenho um filter-bag de 200 microns que já deve dar uma ajuda, amanhã vou dar uma limpeza forte ao saco.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, eu tenho um filter-bag de 200 microns que já deve dar uma ajuda, amanhã vou dar uma limpeza forte ao saco.
> 
> Cumps.


Boas, acho que sim, o filter bag deve ser eficaz. De qualquer forma, recomendo desligar a circulação no aquário, deixando só o retorno, pois com a água agitada os parasitas deambulam livremente, indo do areão em areão, rocha em rocha, vidro a vidro, até se colarem ao peixe. E se não se fizer nada, cada vez atacam mais o peixe.  :SbOk3:  Este método não tem qualquer fundamento científico, é apenas resultado de experiência própria, com resultados de melhorias visíveis e pelo menos uma cura ao final de 2 meses.  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ontem quando cheguei a casa já estavam todos limpinhos sem nenhum ponto branco, vamos ver como estão hoje. 

Eles sempre comeram, só o Zebrasoma Flavescens é que ando meio envergonhado, deixou de passar o dia todo a bicar as rochas, mas lá vai comendo uns flocos e uns granulados que antes não o fazia.

Hoje comprei e pus umas algas Ocean Nutrition - Green Seaweed mas só o Labroides é que andou de volta delas, os outros parece quem tem de ser com o tempo.

Quanto ao pó branco que aparecia de uma dia para o outro nos vidros, parece que essa fase já passou.

Os corais já começam a ganhar alguma cor com os elementos traço.

Adicionei mais dois frag´s/corais um Blue Striped Mushroom - Actinodiscus sp. e um Red Mushroom - Actinodiscus sp. 

Cumps.

P.s.- A situação da temperatura baixei logo no dia seguinte para 25ºc....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Hoje comprei e pus umas algas Ocean Nutrition - Green Seaweed mas só o Labroides é que andou de volta delas, os outros parece quem tem de ser com o tempo.


Compraste Nori. Eles preferem as folhas encarnadas... 'Red marine algae'
Ocean Nutrition




> A situação da temperatura baixei logo no dia seguinte para 25ºc....


Não era preciso baixar de forma intempestiva... os corais aguentam bem os 28º. Há relatos de aquários com a água a 32º...
Nos países tropicais é frequente aquários a 28º devido ao elevado consumo energético que seria necessário despender para os manter a 26º.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas alguém tem um aqua para quarentena em que possa por uns peixes a fazer tratamento? Lisboa e area.
Obrigado.*

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o meu grande agradecimento ao Pedro Conceição pelas belas fotos que tirou, já gosto mais do meu aqua. :P

Cumps.




> Depois de algum tempo para tentar ir a casa do Bruno, lá consegui.
> Gostei do aquário, para um iniciante está muito bom mesmo. Aqui ficam as fotos tiradas no dia 16:

----------


## Jose Neves

Belas fotos 5 estrelas

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, hoje tive a testar a minha máquina fotografica nova, tirei umas fotos, mas nada se compara com as fotos do Pedro, mas aqui ficam, espero que gostem, e claro podem comentar a vontade.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas vou por aqui dois videos do aqua, um de Fevereiro e outro de Maio para comparação.

Cumps.

YouTube - Aquário - Reef 300L - Fevereiro

YouTube - Aquário - Reef 300L - Maio

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Bruno

Deixa-me ajudar-te...

*Aquário - Reef 300L - Fevereiro*


*Aquário - Reef 300L - Maio*


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado Pedro pela ajuda.

Cumps.

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Gostei dos videos  :SbOk: 

Acho que vai no bom caminho...se bem que acho que um ajuste no layout das rochas era capaz de ajudar...lol... :Coradoeolhos: ...tipo tirar 1-2 pedras para criar aberturas/cortes na parede de rochas!

Cadê os tangs?!  :yb665: 

E como andam esses parâmetros?  :SbClown: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado.

Os Tangs morreram todos com crypto...

O layout nem pensar tocar nele, está tipo escada, tira uma pedra cai tudo.
Mas está bom assim, não parece mas está tipo paredes falsas, por detrás está cheio de espaços, quem já o viu ao vivo pode comprovar isso.

O parametros é os que tenho na assinatura, foram feitos a pouco tempo.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, estás com uns corais muito bonitos  :Wink:  É pena os tangs mas coisas dessas acontecem, é preciso é aprender a evitar/combater isso. 

Boa sorte com o aquário!

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Pena os Tangs de facto... :yb620: 

Eu tenho UV...acho que ajuda muito a controlar as doenças!! :SbOk: 
Devias pensar em colocar...pois não é caro!

Tens de ver se sobes esse cálcio e Mg para os corais crescerem bem!

Ab
Joao

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu estou a aplicar Calxmax A e B todos os dias, mas os valores não sobem porque estão sempre a ser consumidos. Eu podia aumentar a dose, mas não quero dar um choque de valores...

Aqui fica as fotos de mais umas aquisições.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, eu estou a aplicar Calxmax A e B todos os dias, mas os valores não sobem porque estão sempre a ser consumidos. Eu podia aumentar a dose, mas não quero dar um choque de valores...


Boas Bruno,

Há tempos acontecia-me isso e só uns meses depois percebi que o meu kH estava alto (> 8ºd) e ao adicionar bio-cálcio este era consumido ou precipitado de um dia para o outro. Entretanto decidi manter o kH entre 7 e 8ºd, e assim ao adicionar bio-cálcio, o consumo passou de uns loucos 24ppm/dia para uns mais razoáveis 8ppm/dia.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Artur, por acaso o KH desceu um pouco nestes testes, mas os valores continuam na mesma, eu vejo crescimento, só tenho alguma falta de cor, mas penso que isso é por falta de peixes.

Aqui fica os testes de hoje dia 17-05-2010.

Temp 25Cº
Dens 1023.5
Ph 8.2
KH 9
Ca 345
Mg 1110
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0 
PO4 0
Si 0

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a salinidade costumo ter sempre a 1025, mas como tive a limpar a sump, a dose de água salgada não chegou e tive a por água de osmose, mas agora nao próxima TPA já aumento um pouco a salinidade.

Esta semana ou para a semana tenho umas novidades...

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Umas fotos tiradas de cima com a Vortech em modo alimentação.*

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, aqui fica umas fotos de um mês depois para registo do crescimento dos corais.

Cumps.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Aqui nesta foto aparece a esponja branca e algo ao lado, tipo raminhos,penas, alguém também sabe o que é?*

*

Cumps.
Obrigado.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, algum tempo que tenho algo que tem vindo a crescer no aqua que não sei o que é, só apareceu num sitio, e só agora consegui tirar com facilidade.
Podem ver na primeira foto que aparece, está junto á Salária, dentro do aqua é azul, mas depois ao tirar fora do sitio parece que afinal é verde, alguém sabe o que é?*







Cumps.
Obrigado.[/b]

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, obrigado pela ajuda das fotos acima...:P

Aqui fica fotos do novo habitante Red Spotted Blenny (Blenniella chrysospilos)  que só o vi no primeiro dia, agora já passou 3 dias e não vejo em lado nenhum, não sei se morreu, se está escondido.* 





*Ficam aqui umas gerais e da Tridacna Maxima.*

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Aqui fica fotos do novo habitante Red Spotted Blenny (Blenniella chrysospilos)  que só o vi no primeiro dia, agora já passou 3 dias e não vejo em lado nenhum, não sei se morreu, se está escondido. [/b]


Boas Bruno,

Poderias indicar onde foi adquirido? É uma das espécies que me interessa muito (graças a um vídeo Reed HD)  :SbOk:  Se preferires podes responder por MP...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, foi na Aquaplante.
Eu já tinha visto o peixe na loja, e depois de ver esse video que falas fui compra-lo na quarta, a questão é que desde quinta que não vejo sinal dele no aqua, nem morto nem vivo...  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Como escrevi no post onde o Artur refere o peixe em causa, o meu esteve cerca de 1 mês no aquário... ele e o Ecsenius Lieneatus deixaram de se entender... penso que foi essa a causa para o salto para o tapete.

Não quero ser alarmista, mas procura na parte traseira do aquário.

O meu nunca teve problemas em aparecer, fora da hora da comida, na hora da comida...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## nuno trocado

Boa Noite

Boas Bruno reparei que tens 3 especies de camaroes diferentes eles dao-se todos bem entre ele?

É que eu tenho 1 Stenopus Hispidus e queria meter outra especie mas desconheço a sua compatibilidade!

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Reparei nas fotos anteriores que o reef tem uma Salaria Rasmosus. Uma vez que o Blenniella chrysospilos é da mesma família (Blennie), será possível serem incompatíveis e um deles (Rasmosus) ter atacado o outro (Chrysospilos) :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Nuno, eu por acaso até tenho 4 especies de camarões, mas sim entende-se bem, de vez em quando lá vai um corte de antenas, mas voltam a crescer rápido.

Pois atrás do aqua já andei a procura, mas não consigo ver bem, mas também cheiro de peixe morto não há.
Mesmo que a salária o tenha morto, ele devia aparecer morto em algum lado, e ele era do mesmo tamanho ou maior que a salária.

Cumps.

----------


## nuno trocado

Obrigado Bruno confirma-me so mais uma coisa se o teu Stenopus Hispidus foi o 1º a entrar se foi o ultimo ou meteste-os todos ao mesmo tempo?  :Admirado: 

Quanto ao teu Red Spotted Blenny aguarda mais um pouco pois conheço 1pessoa que tambem pos 1 e o dele andou desaparecido durante mais o menos 1 mes  :Coradoeolhos:  ele ate ja pensava que tinha morrido  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Nuno, o Stenopus Hispidus por acaso foi mesmo o ultimo a entrar, aqui no meu aqua de 300L 1metro entendem-se todos bem.

-Banded Coral Shrimp (Stenopus Hispidus).
-Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp (Lysmata Amboinensis).
-Blood Red Fire Shrimp (Lysmata Debelius) 2 unidades.
-Camarão da costa Portuguesa transparente 3 unidades.

Já procurei bem por detrás do aqua e nada. Quase sempre quando me morre um peixe, ele aparece colado a vortech ou ao pente da coluna seca, ou ainda com os camarões a come-lo, portanto estou na esperança que esteja escondido e vivo.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Dá uma espreitada dentro da coluna seca...um colega de hobby andava maluco à procura do dele...e nem sump,nem em lugar nenhum,até que me lembrei de espreitar a coluna e lá estava o rapaz.
Como já tinha aparecido uma vez na sump,estava a tornar-se hábito esse circuíto,pelo que houve necessidade de se colocar uma rede no topo da coluna.
Espero ter ajudado
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Jorge, eu tenho a coluna seca tapada, mas mesmo assim vou dar uma espreitadela.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, do Red Spotted Blenny continuo a não a ver sinal dele, nem vivo, nem restos mortais. Espreitei a coluna seca e os sacos, e nada. lol

Adicionei um Porcelain Anemone Crab (Neopetrolisthes Ohshimai), estou a espera que ele mude de casca para ficar mais bonitinho para a foto.

Cumps.

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas, do Red Spotted Blenny continuo a não a ver sinal dele, nem vivo, nem restos mortais. Espreitei a coluna seca e os sacos, e nada. lol
> 
> Adicionei um Red Spotted Blenny (Neopetrolisthes ohshimai), estou a espera que ele mude de casca para ficar mais bonitinho para a foto.
> 
> Cumps.


Viva Bruno, esse anenome crab é muito bonito:
Porcelain Anemone Crab

No entanto deves ter uma anémona para ele se colocar nela.

Também tenho um apesar de ainda não ter colocado fotos tentei coloca-lo na minha Quadricolor, mas o gaijo foi mas é parar á Haddoni. Neste momento a minha Haddoni alberga 2 palhaço pretos + o porcelain crab e ainda mais 2 Sexy Anemone Shrimp.
Saltwater Invertebrates for Marine Reef Aquariums: Sexy Anemone Shrimp

E a aptencia destes animais por uma anémona é impressionante. Quer os camarões, quer o caranguejo coloquei na quadricolor, mas os gaijos passado umas horas ja estavam na Haddoni, descobriram-na num instante e nunca saem de la nem conhecem outra zona do aquário.

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas Vasco, sim eu sei, eu tenho uma Sebae Anemona - Heteractis Crispa, que já lá está também alojado o meu belo Clarkii. 

Este fim-de-semana prolongado, foi a primeira vez que fiquei mais de 2 dias sem ver o aqua, ou seja 5 dias sem ver o aqua. A chegada fui logo ver como estava o aqua, tudo ok, só um coral virado por estar mal colado, e vejo a anemona fora do seu sitio desde que entrou no aqua, quando a minha surpresa que tinha-se multliplicado. :P

Portanto que quiser comprar uma Sebae Anemona - Heteractis Crispa é só falar comigo. :P

Cumps.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica um video da simbiose do  Clarkii Clownfish (Amphiprion Clarkii) e doPorcelain Anemone Crab (Neopetrolisthes Ohshimai) com a Sebae Anemona - Heteractis Crispa, espero que gostem.

Cumps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gsupR7Xdw

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, hoje não sei se morreu-me o Porcelain Anemone Crab, vi bocados dele por todo o lado, não sei se foi troca de casca, porque não vejo no sitio do costume, que é a anemona. 

Cumps.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, já apareceu, ainda não o consegui ver bem, mas está lá. 

O meu Aqua fez agora 7 meses de montando, penso que para iniciante tenho tido sorte com as algas, mas ultimamente tem aparecido algumas só num certo ponto do aqua. 
Como tive morte de todos os ciurgiões isso também ajudou um pouco agora no crescimento das que tenho actualmente.
Agora já tenho novamente um Hepatus, mas gostaria de saber quais os ciurgiões que dão-se melhor com as algas que aparecem no video, ao que me parece são 3 especies de algas, alguém pode dar uma ajuda no seu perigo e resolução?
Obrigado.

Cumps.

Video em HD:*
YouTube - Algas Reef - Junho

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

na minha opiniao um excelente peixe para comer essas algas é um ctenochaetos stigosus ... 

alem de ser um peixe bonito e bastante activo , que da bastante "vida" ao aquario ... 

espero ter ajudado .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, bem obrigado pelos vossos comentários... lol

A semana passada introduzi um Zebrasoma Veliferum que tem tratado das algas e por isso quase não as tenho.  :Wink: 

Esta semana comprei este Saco estanque que deu para tirar umas fotos submersas, aqui fica umas tiradas a pressa.

Espero que gostem e comentem mais.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, agora aqui fica a lista dos corais que tenho no momento, todos eles em crescimento excepto a Hystrix Pink.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

Psammocora Sp.   
  Montipora Australiensis   
  Euphyllia Paradivisa - Frogspawn Coral  
  Zoanthus Sp. - Blue  
  Acropora Valida - Green   
  Pavona Coral - Pavona Decussatus  
  Zoanthus Sp. - Yellow   
  Acanthastrea Red  
  Acropora Valida - Beige  
  Trumpet Coral - Caulastrea Curvata  
  Acropora Sp.  
  Tridacna Maxima - Blue  
  Red Mushroom - Actinodiscus sp.  
  Blue Striped Mushroom - Actinodiscus sp.   
  Starburst Polyp - Briareum sp.  
  Ruffled Ridge Coral - Turbinaria sp.   
  Montipora Digitata - Green   
  Montipora Digitata - Orange  
  Montipora Confusa - Hodag's Montipora   
  Sebae Anemona - Heteractis Crispa 
  Pocillopora Damicornis - Dark Green  
  Pocillopora Damicornis - Green 
  Montipora - Brilliant Green  
  Montipora Capricornis - Red/Orange 
  Acropora Sp. - Staghorn Blue  
  Hydnophora sp.- Horn Coral, Fluorescent  
  Actinodiscus sp. - Green Striped Mushroom   
  Xénia Brown 
  Catalaphyllia Jardinei - Elegance Coral   
  Montipora Capricornis - Green  Eliminar 
  Sarcophyton sp. - Toadstool Mushroom Leather Coral, Brown  
  Seriatopora Histrix - Birdsnest Coral - Pink 
  Seriatopora Caliendrum - Green  
  Euphyllia Glabrescens - Torch Coral  
  Zoanthus sp. - Green  
  Zoanthus sp. - Orange Spot  
  Acanthastrea Green   
  Pocillopora Damicornis - Pink 
  Sabellastarte sp. - Feather Duster
  Ricordea Florida - Ricordea Mushroom, Blue/Green

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, está sempre aparecer no canto superior direito juntamente ao termometro umas coisas transparentes assim para o duro que se agarra ao vidro e ao termometro, alguém sabe dizer o que é pelas fotos?!*





*Outra situção é a do fundo do aqua, na vossa opinião devo o limpar ou deixar estar como está, é benéfico tudo o que está nele agarrado, colarina, etc?

Já agora como se chama aquelas coisas brancas?*





*Ficam aqui também umas fotos da última entrada, o Zebrassoma Veliferum.*




*Cumps.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, aqui fica a lista dos meus vivos.

Cumps.*

1-Sailfin Tang (Zebrasoma Veliferum)   
1-Porcelain Anemone Crab (Neopetrolisthes Ohshimai)   
1-Red Spotted Blenny (Blenniella chrysospilos)   
1-Paracanthurus Hepatus   
1-Clarkii Clownfish (Amphiprion Clarkii)   
4-Electric Blue Hermit Crab (Calcinus Elegans)   
4-Fighting Conch (Strombus spp.)   
1-Bodião-limpador (Labroides Dimidiatus)   
1-Banded Coral Shrimp (Stenopus Hispidus)   
3-Scarlet Reef Hermit Crab (Paguristes Cadenati)   
1-Sand Sifting Sea Star (Astropecten Polycanthus)   
1-Dwarf Blue Leg Hermit Crab (Clibanarius Tricolor)   
1-Starry Blenny (Salarias Ramosus)   
2-Ocellaris Clownfish (Amphiprion Ocellaris)   
1-Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp (Lysmata Amboinensis)  
2-Blood Red Fire Shrimp (Lysmata Debelius)   
20-Dwarf Red Tip Hermit Crab (Clibanarius SP)   
3-Turban Snail (Tectus Fenestratus)   
1-Four Stripe Damselfish (Dascyllus Melanurus)

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas!! 

Gosto muito do teu aquario e adoro a tua euphyllia paradivisa.

continuação do bom trabalho...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, obrigado. 
Até agora tem tudo corrido bem, só estive um pequeno problemas com o crypto dos peixes que acabaram por morrer, mas penso que essa fase já tenha passado.

A Euphyllia Paradivisa - Frogspawn Coral também é um dos meus preferidos. Esta foi um frag do Jose Santos, fala com ele que acho que ele ainda tem dois frags para venda, bom e barato.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> *Boas, está sempre aparecer no canto superior direito juntamente ao termometro umas coisas transparentes assim para o duro que se agarra ao vidro e ao termometro, alguém sabe dizer o que é pelas fotos?!*


Boas Bruno,

No meu nano também aparecem montes de posturas dessas e são de uns caracóis/búzios. No teu caso poderá ser também posturas de Turbos...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Artur, é engraçado que é sempre no mesmo canto do termometro.
Tenho de deixar de fazer limpeza a posturas, tenho isso a 4 meses e estou sempre a limpa-las...lol

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, vou deixar aqui um video assim um pouco feito a pressa.
Peço a quem saiba que possa po-lo directamente aqui no tópico.
Obrigado.

Cumps.

YouTube - Aquário - Reef 300L - Julho

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


 :Pracima: 




Cumprimentos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ena... vi agora o vídeo... o reef está num estado fabuloso, parabéns  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado Artur e obrigado Carlos por pores o video in.  :Wink: 

Aqui fica a última aquisição para a casa das máquinas, made in china, mas parece que funciona muito bem. Estou a por Calxmax A e B 20ml diários, e Salifert Coral Food 3ml diário, que acham?

Futuramente será um filtro UV.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Boas.

Podes dar o link onde compraste o "made-in-china"?

Muito obrigado.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, não tem link, foi um amigo que tratou de arranjar-me um.

Cumps.

http://www.bubble-magus.com/en/productShow.asp?id=970

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Quanto custou e onde compraste?

----------


## Bruno Santos

ReefQuest - O melhor para a Aquariofilia

Bubble-Magus doseadoras T-01 265

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

*As minhas novas aquisições.*

-Two Spot Bristletooth (Ctenochaetus Binotatus) 

-Acropora Green Fluorescent 
-Thin Branch Pink Birds Nest - Seriatopora Hystrix 
-Purple Polyp Green Birdsnest Coral - Seriatopora Hystrix 
-Millepora Green - Acropora Millepora
-Montipora Capricornis Castanha de Polipos Roxos.

*Cumps.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, hoje estive a limpar a casa das máquinas de cima a abaixo, bem nunca tinha visto tanto espirógrafo e enfiado em tanto recanto dos aparelhos. lol

Quando tiro a sump o que me aparece atrás dele... o Red Spoted Blenny sequinho que nem um carapau! Nem sei como ele foi ali parar, tenho a coluna seca tapada com uma pequena greta que nem chega a 1cm, depois mesmo que ele tenha vindo para a sump, os vidros estão muito altos em relacção ao nivel da água, e o armário está fechado a volta e por detrás, portanto nem sei como foi lá parar, bem eu podia procurar por ele. lol

Alguém usa este alimentador, Seahorseshop.com - Alimentador Automático TWIN EHEIM, vou agora de férias e tenho receio que isto não funcione bem, alguém tem alguma opinião?

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Alguém usa este alimentador, Seahorseshop.com - Alimentador Automático TWIN EHEIM, vou agora de férias e tenho receio que isto não funcione bem, alguém tem alguma opinião?


Boas Bruno,

Por acaso a semana passada encomendei esse mesmo alimentador precisamente da mesma loja. Referi que tinha alguma urgência, então encomendei e paguei por PayPal segunda-feira, foi enviado terça e recebi-o na quarta-feira, bem a tempo do prazo ideal (até quinta-feira de manhã).

Em relação ao aparelho, é bem grandito (aliás enorme mesmo), mas tem os dois recipientes independentes e a qualidade Eheim. Fiz alguns testes no meu sistema durante um dia e funcionou muito bem. Mas o alimentador nem era para mim, era para o meu antigo aquário de água doce que está em Coimbra em casa da namorada. Quinta-feira passada deixei-o programado, para alimentar durante uma ausência de cerca de 12 dias. E por acaso amanhã irei lá fazer um check-up a ver se está tudo ok com o aquário (electricidade, iluminação, alimentadores, peixes ok).  :SbSourire2: 

Em resumo, em dois dias de testes pareceu-me excelente. Como a maioria dos alimentadores digitais que encontrava eram relativamente caros (40 euros ou mais) mas não conhecia a marca, resolvi apostar nesse, pois ao menos à partida é uma garantia de bom funcionamento. Em relação à loja, já não é a primeira encomenda e só posso dizer: impecável.

Boa sorte e boas férias  :Olá:

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas Artur, o aparelho já cá o tenho, a parte que não me agrada muito é ser a pilhas,mas pronto. Amanhã vou programa-lo e testa-lo.
Obrigado pelo comment.

Cumps.*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas, obrigado Ricardo, vou testa-lo.

Vou por aqui fotos, algumas das últimas aquisições.

Espero que gostem e comentem.

Cumps.*





















*Tamanho Original.*
http://a.imageshack.us/img204/5189/img2014fh.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas pessoal, cheguei agora de férias, e adivinhem a primeira coisa que foi ver mal parei o carro?... O Aqua!  :shock4: 

Deparai-me logo com uns corais brancos...  :shock4: 

Depois de acalmar-me e verificar tudo, o sistema tava todo a trabalhar, temperatura a 26ºc, peixes todos vivos, invertebrados ainda não confirmei e 4 corais dos 40 e tal brancos mas com polipos, as 2 Acanthastrea, 1 Hystrix das 3 que tenho e a Seriatopora Caliendrum.

Alguém consegue indicar-me o que poderá ter sido, se tem recuperação e o que fazer?

Obrigado!

Cumps.*

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Houve uns dias extremamente quentes, devido a uma onda de calor, em que aqui em casa a água ficava nos 29ºC de noite  :EEK!:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Artur, será então disso? Tem recuperação?

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas Artur, será então disso? Tem recuperação?


Acho uma possibilidade para esse problema dos SPS... mas melhor ouvir opinião do pessoal mais experiente pois pessoalmente ainda tenho poucos conhecimentos de SPS...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

*Boas pessoal, segue em baixo fotos da desgraça dos corais brancos. 

Seque também outras fotos que andei a tirar ao brincar com as funções da máquina.

Cumps.*









*Aqui fica umas Macros, só consegui ainda com o que fica mais perto do vidro.*









*Aqui fica uma foto dos bicharocos que andam no areão.*

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, fica aqui o descritivo das últimas adições de vivos e de um filtro UV TMC V2cton300.

-Millepora Rose - Acropora Millepora
-Acropora Loripes - White Purple   
-Acropora Tenuis - White Blue  
-Acropora Humilis - White  
-Tube Coral, Orange - Tubastrea Aurea - Sun Coral  
-Montipora Bapricornis - Brown Purple Polyps  
-Thin Branch Pink Birds Nest - Seriatopora Hystrix  
-Purple Polyp Green Birdsnest Coral - Seriatopora Hystrix  
-Millepora Green - Acropora Millepora 
-Acropora Green Fluorescent  

-Two Spot Bristletooth (Ctenochaetus Binotatus) 
-Yellow Tang - Hawaii (Zebrasoma Flavescens) 

Em relação aos branqueamentos devido ao calor, já encontro recuperação numa Acasthastrea.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

:arrow: *Cliquem na imagem para ver maior*


:arrow: *Cliquem na imagem para ver maior*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica mais uma adição no aqua.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, estou a ficar preocupado com os niveis de CA 310 e MG 1020, o Calxmax nao esta a dar conta do recado...

Para semana ja tenho o balling da Timo e espero que de resultados!

Alguma opiniao, sugestao?

Obrigado, cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, agora também começou a branquear a base de uma Acropora, o mais estranho é que é a que mais tem crescido! Será que pára? Será STN, slow tissue...?

Algum conselho? 

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas, agora também começou a branquear a base de uma Acropora, o mais estranho é que é a que mais tem crescido! Será que pára? Será STN, slow tissue...?
> 
> Algum conselho? 
> 
> Cumps.


Faz um teste ao valor de Kh. Às vezes problemas de slow tissue necrosis (STN) são causados por variações bruscas de Kh. 
Luz ou corrente na base estão ok? 

Coloca uma foto, se possível.

Um abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, medi ontem o KH-8.3, vou medir agora na noite do aqua, quanto a luz e flow, não mexi em nada. 

Digamos que não chegou agora a 1cm em 3 dias? 

Se for STN o que devo fazer? 

Na minha idea era tirar o coral de maneira que a base fique na rocha?!

Obrigado e cumps.

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

 :Admirado: ...AEFW...acropora eating flatworms...penso que será este o problema!
Investiga aqui no forum e na reefcentral e facilmente perceberás se é este o problema ou nao!

Cumps
Joao

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Obrigado, estive a ler e nao parece que seja, nao vejo worms nem ovos.
A pouco apanhei a base a "cuspir" um pouco...

O Kh nocturno está nos 8,2.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, Obrigado, estive a ler e nao parece que seja, nao vejo worms nem ovos.
> A pouco apanhei a base a "cuspir" um pouco...
> 
> O Kh nocturno está nos 8,2.
> 
> Cumps.


Boas :Olá: ,

Estás a medir o KH ou o pH? é que o pH é que tem variação entre período nocturno e diurno.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, pois enganei-me, fiz confusão. 

Já estive a medir e o PH nocturno é de 8.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, alguém sabe o que são as bolinhas que estão na coluna seca, que ao mesmo tempo está escura e tapada?!

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Santos

São uns pequenos seres filtrantes, têm uma casca calcária normalmente em forma de espiral. É muito comum aparecer, deves ter na sump também, e se não aparece nos restantes vidros é porque se raspa.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, mas refereste aos Espiografos ou as bolas maiores?

Ontem dei inicio ao sistema de Balling para tentar recuperar difinitivamente os valores de Ca e Mg.

Os valores no inicio a 14-10-2010 são:

*Temp. - 26ºc
Dens. - 1023
Ca - 300
Mg - 990
Kh - 10.2
Ph - 8.3*

Os valores que pretendo atingir são:

*Temp. - 24.5ºc
Dens. - 1024
Ca - 410
Mg - 1270
Kh - 8.3
Ph - 8.3*

O valores de Balling que estou a introduzir diaramente são:

*Ca - 100ml
Mg - 240ml
Kh - 160ml*

Amanha vou fazer a primeira medição pós-Balling.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

*16-05-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*30-05-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*29-07-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*29-07-2010*


*20-10-2010*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*03-05-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*03-05-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*03-05-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*16-05-2010*


*20-10-2010*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*22-02-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*22-02-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*24-03-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*24-03-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*31-03-2010*


*20-10-2010*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, vou fazer um comparativo de crescimento de corais com datas e fotos no quase 1 ano de montagem do meu aqua.

*31-03-2010*


*20-10-2010*


*11-01-2010*


*20-10-2010*

----------


## joaoTomas

Grande evolução sem duvida!! PARABENS! 

Vê é se fragas essa euphylia que eu quero uma muda dessa :PPP
Reparei na tua hystrix que para além de ter crescido mudou a cor de laranja para rosa, o que fizeste para essa mudança, é que a minha também está laranja???

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, obrigado. Que Euphylia? É que tenho duas.
A Hystrix tenho uma verde/laranja de polipos roxos e duas rosas, nenhuma mudou de cor, so uma rosa é que branqueou no Verão.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

As hystrix rosa...a que tens na foto a mostrar a evolução, enquanto frag nao era rosa e agora está rosa, pelo menos é o que parece na foto. A Euphylia é a que aparece na foto da evolução também.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, já me estás a baralhar, só mostrei evolução da laranja, e assim se mantem laranja.

Na foto podes ver a esquerda a laranja/verde e a direita a rosa.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Ah ok, esquece eu é que percebi mal!!!

----------


## João Seguro

Muitos parabéns, uma excelente evolução na minha opinião  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Bom dia João, obrigado. Uns tens crescido mais que outros, mas agora com a reposição de valores de Ca e Mg, penso que haverá evolução em todos, e espero maior e mais rápida.

Após uma semana do inicio do sistema de Balling aqui ficam os valores:

Os valores no inicio a 14-10-2010 são:

*Temp. - 26ºc
Dens. - 1023
Ca - 300
Mg - 990
Kh - 10.2
Ph - 8.3*

Os após a primeira semana 22-10-2010

*Temp. - 24.5ºc
Dens. - 1024
Ca - 370
Mg - 1200
Kh - 9.6
Ph - 8.1*

Os valores que pretendo atingir são:

*Temp. - 24.5ºc
Dens. - 1024
Ca - 420
Mg - 1300
Kh - 8.3
Ph - 8.3*

O valores de Balling que estou a introduzir diaramente são:

*Ca - 100ml
Mg - 240ml
Kh - 100ml*

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

apenas estás a usar o balling? estabilizou bastante os valores... 

Por acaso fizeste um calculo para ver +- quanto gastas mensalmente com o balling? (a título de curiosidade)

usas bombas peristálticas ou é à mão?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, sim apenas uso o balling Ca+Mg+Kh com elementos traço, depois dou zooplakton, Phytoplakton, Mysis e Salifert coral Food.

O balling é com as bombas doseadoras de 3 saidas da Bubble-Magus.

A bomba peristáltica uso para repor o nivel de água de osmose.

Não fiz contas, mas li o tópico do Gomes que ajudou muito a ter uma idea dos gastos. My ReefCentral Blog

Agora estou a adicionar dosagens altas para repor os nives, depois é só mante-los, e ai a dose será mais baixo, portanto terá menos custos mensais.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, vou por mais umas fotos que tirei.

Aqui uma pequena alteração do layout, tirei uma rocha viva, assim fica um pouco mais aberto e com mais espaço para Acroporas!  :roflroll2: 

*Antes*


*Depois*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, segue o video em HD, espero que gostem e digam de vossa justiça.

Cumps.

Aquário - Reef 300L - Outubro 2010 - HD

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, duas fotos do aqua na resolução máxima.

Cumps.

Imageshack - img3334cc.jpg

Imageshack - img3335w.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos

*"A EDP informou, esta sexta-feira, que não há electricidade nas zonas de Entrecampos, Santa Marta e Alameda devido ao mau tempo que já provocou várias inundações na cidade de Lisboa. 

Segundo a TSF, que cita Maria Antónia Fonseca, do gabinete de comunicação da eléctrica, postos de transformação nestas três zonas da cidade ficaram «inundados e por isso desligaram», pelas 11h45, devido «às fortes chuvadas».

A responsável adianta que os postos estão a ser limpos e que serão ligados «o mais rapidamente possível». Se a operação levar mais tempo, a EDP admite colocar «geradores na rede»."*

Boas, vamos ver no que esta situação vai dar, até agora já passaram 4 horas e nada...  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> *"A EDP informou, esta sexta-feira, que não há electricidade nas zonas de Entrecampos, Santa Marta e Alameda devido ao mau tempo que já provocou várias inundações na cidade de Lisboa. 
> 
> Segundo a TSF, que cita Maria Antónia Fonseca, do gabinete de comunicação da eléctrica, postos de transformação nestas três zonas da cidade ficaram «inundados e por isso desligaram», pelas 11h45, devido «às fortes chuvadas».
> 
> A responsável adianta que os postos estão a ser limpos e que serão ligados «o mais rapidamente possível». Se a operação levar mais tempo, a EDP admite colocar «geradores na rede»."*
> 
> Boas, vamos ver no que esta situação vai dar, até agora já passaram 4 horas e nada... 
> 
> Cumps.


boas , 

é por estas situacoes acontecerem , que acho que um equipamento que mantenha os nossos aquarios a salvo durante algumas horas é quase indispensavel , no inverno passado por causa do mau tempo tivemos aqui zonas que estiveream sem luz durante um dia interiro , algumas zonas ate foi mais .. 

tem ups ou a bateria da vortech ? 

cumprimentos .. e espero que isso se resolva rapido ..

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, pois é uma situação que andei a estudar algumas vezes, mas como na minha zona muito, mas mesmo muito raramente falta a electrecidade, andei a jogar a confiança... Agora vamos ver como vai correr, ainda estou no trabalho, espero quando chegar a casa já tenha voltado a electricidade e a próxima aquisição será a bateria da Vortech.

Obrigado e Cumps.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas Ricardo, pois é uma situação que andei a estudar algumas vezes, mas como na minha zona muito, mas mesmo muito raramente falta a electrecidade, andei a jogar a confiança... Agora vamos ver como vai correr, ainda estou no trabalho, espero quando chegar a casa já tenha voltado a electricidade e a próxima aquisição será a bateria da Vortech.
> 
> Obrigado e Cumps.


boas bruno , 

ja pensaste na ups zeus ? consegues ter a autonomia que quiseres , seja de 6 horas como de 6 dias .. é so adicionar baterias .. 

eu consegui comprar uma usada , e ja me deu jeito algumas vezes .. 
apesar de que o maximo de tempo que estive sem luz foi de umas 4 horas ... 

acho que é uma excelente aquisicao , seja a ups , seja a bateria vortech, ou qualquer outro sistema que garanta que os nossos aquarios nao venham a sofrer baixas por falta de electricidade..

sem falar no desgosto que sofremos ao termos baixas no aquario .. 

se fizermos contas ao custo de um sistema destes ,e fizermos contas as baixas possiveis dos nossos aquarios , vemos que o custo nao será assim tao elevado comparando com o prejuizo possivel .. 

mais uma vez espero que essa situacao se resolva rapidamente .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, foram 8 Horas sem electricidade, e tudo correu bem, foi como nada tivesse acontecido, está tudo a 100%, sinceramente não estav a espera, mas ainda bem.  :SbSourire24: 

Ricardo, sem pensei nessas hipoteses, o meu problema é o espaço, vou ver mesmo a bateria para a Vortech, assim pelo menos a corrente não pára, porque a temperatura só baixou 1ºc.  :Wink: 

Obrigado e Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Bruno

Diz-me só uma coisa por favor, o teu aquário esteve com tudo desligado durante oito horas e tudo ficou bem?

Abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

Ao nível dos peixes penso que durante 8 horas ou até mais não tem problemas e digo isto pensando que eles veem em sacos com água por vezes do outro lado do mundo e lá ficam mais de 24 horas sem nenhum tipo de circulação ou oxigenação, portanto...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim 8 horas seguidas, e tudo está como nada acontecesse.  :Smile: 

Sim e o corais também vem de fora, só se safarem com o movimento da encomenda.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boa noite a todos,

Passados 15 dias estou muito contente com os valores atingidos a curto prazo com o sistema de Balling, quanto aos resultados fisicos nos corais, vi melhoramento e mais definição das cores, quanto ao crescimento ainda não deu para notar grandes evolução.

Abaixo está a tabela de evolução dos parametros do aqua desde o inicio do Balling, e os valores das doses diárias que actualmente estou a adicionar. 



O Kh variou um pouco devido a minha tentativa de afinação, quanto a salinidade tenho de baixar um pouco porque não tem parado de aumentar mesmo que seja lentamente.

Agradeço as vossas opiniões e comentários.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

sem dúvidas que isso funciona mesmo ^^ vai postando os resultados para irmos acompanhando  :Wink:  e boa sorte!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá Bruno :Olá: ,

Se me permites a sugestão, aconselhava-te a estares de olho nas xénias. Agora fica bem um tufo no Ákua mas estás certamente consciente de que a tendência delas é crescerem mais rápido do que os outros corais e mais cedo ou mais tarde treparem ou abafarem os vizinhos. Se um dia te quiseres ver livre delas pode ser uma grande carga de trabalhos.
O Ákua está verdadeiramente espectacular! Parabéns pelo teu excelente trabalho.  :SbOk2: 

Abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas grande Machado Sousa, obrigado por deixa-me ver todo o seu sistema, espero voltar brevemente.

Não é por acaso, à uma semana e pouco que limpei-as todas da rocha que elas estavam, agora estão numa pedra isolada sem maneira de propagação, e assim na rocha que elas estavam ficou muuuuuuito mais espaço para Acropora e outros.  :Wink: 

Obrigado pelo seu comentário, e se quiser fazer uma visita está a vontade.

Abraços.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Bruno, as xénias estarem numa rocha isolada não adianta...elas soltam-se e vão colonizar outras rochas. Faço minhas as palavras do Machado, as xénias são uma praga dos demónios!

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pelos conselhos. 
Já á 10 meses que tenho estas Xénias e nunca as vi nascer noutro local a não ser na zona plantada. Vou manter a rocha isolada, se ver indicios de crescimento em outro local do aquário, assim faço desaparecer todas. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, novos peixinhos na casa, 3 Lyretail Anthias (Pseudanthias squamipinnis).

Algum comentário?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Boas, novos peixinhos na casa, 3 Lyretail Anthias (Pseudanthias squamipinnis).
> 
> Algum comentário?


Um macho e duas femeas ?

Gosto muito desses peixes, dão muita vida ao aquario, o unico senão é que se dão mal com wrasses nomeadamente cirrhilabrus.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, são três laranjas (femeas), ainda são pequenos, e sinceramente nunca consegui ver um macho a venda, aguardo que isto aconteça:

Anthias species all share the trait of being hermaphroditic. If a dominant male perishes, the largest female of the group will often develop into a male to take his place. 

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Lyretail Anthias Fish

Cumps.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

É uma questão de tempo e a dominante vai dar em macho.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois é aguardar-mos, quando assim acontecer aviso.

Tamanho Original: http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1524/img3431i.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Bruno,

Parabéns pelo aquário  :Smile: 

Uma dica fotográfica, tenta tirar a geral mesmo de frente ao nível do meio do aquário ou então ligeiramente de baixo. Ganhas uma perspectiva melhor dando mais atenção ao recife em si e fazendo o vidro de fundo desaparecer.

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Bom dia a todos, só queria assinalar que hoje o aqua faz o seu 1º ano de vida! 

Ficam as primeiras e últimas fotos tiradas.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Muito prometedor  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  ... agora è vêr crescer  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boa noite a todos.

Obrigado caro Jorge Neves,vamos ver se sempre corre tudo bem.

Sabem dizer-me se há algum problema/stress limpar manualmente toda a coralina e espirografos do fundo do aquário? 

Um Diadema Setosum dava conta do recado, ou seja punha tudo de novo a preto sem que eu tenha de lá mexer?



Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas, desde ja deixe me dar os parabens pelo excelente aquario que tens, tem evoluido dia para dia!

Em relação ao lineatus, ainda o tens? não o consigo ver nas ultimas fotos, também tenho um e tenho tido alguma dificuldade em alimenta-lo...o teu foi facil a adaptação?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, obrigado. Sim, agora com o balling pode dizer-se que ve-se evolução de dia para dia.  :Wink: 

O Lineatus é dos meus peixes favoritos, mas infelizmente só cá o tive 1/2 dias, já cá tinha 4 ciurgiões e não havia mais espaço para ele, por isso foi para uma casa maior. No tempo que eu cá o tive comeu normal.

Desde o inicio que ele não come? Quanto tempo o tem? Comeu na loja?

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Esta so a comer nori, mas so o tenho à 2 dias, hoje ja fui comprar mais algas, espero que coma mais qualquer coisa. Uma coisa que noto é que ele nao para quieto de um lado para o outro no vidro, eles sao mesmo assim? ele tambem bica nas rochas o que é bom sinal.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, então é aguardar, se não comesse nada é que era mau, por isso é questão de hábito.
Isso de andar a passear é mesmo dele, vai tomar conta do aquário, é por isso que não pude ficar com o meu, o meu aqua seria pequeno para ele e já estava a stressar os outros peixes todos.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas a todos, aqui fica as minhas últimas entradas no aqua.

-Orange Sea Star (Echinaster sp.)   
-Longspine Urchin (Diadema Setosum)   
-Lyretail Anthias (Pseudanthias squamipinnis)- 3 Unidades.


-Zoanthus sp. - Green and Red  
-Zoanthus sp. - Green and Purple
-Acropora Bege and White - Acropora sp. 
-Acropora Green and Blue - Acropora sp.  
-Montipora Purple - Montipora Danae 
-Montipora Purple - Montipora Digitata Purple 
-Polyp Green - Seriatopora hystrix  
-Ruffled Ridge - Turbinaria sp.  
-Acropora efflorecens - Green 
-Acropora sp. - Verde Flurescente 
-Evergreen Starburst Polyp - Briareum sp.   
-Acropora Carduus - Blue   
-Montipora Capricornis - Brown Purple Polyps   
-Acropora sp. - Dark Green  
-Acropora sp. - Brown and Blue

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a pedido de muitas familias aqui segue um cabaz de fotos, espero que gostem e digam de vossa justiça.

Obrigado e cumprimentos.

----------


## João Seguro

boas, as fotos estão muito boas  :Wink: 

em relação aos corais  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  parecem estar todos de muito boa saúde e com um bom crescimento. Bom trabalho  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas, é estranho porque a salinidade baixou de 1023 para 1022, o refractometro está afinado, talvez porque ainda não iniciei o Kh porque estava nos 10.2, agora já nos 8.5, e já posso iniciar com 14 ml diários.
> 
> Quanto a Acropora levou +- 10 dias a ficar como está, aqui fica umas fotos de como está actualmente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.


Boas pessoal, só para relatar esta situação, acabei por aplicar cola epox sobre a parte que branqueou, e actualmente o coral fez nova base tapando a cola, portanto o coral está de perfeita saúde.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas a todos, só para relatar que a minha Fromia faleceu, não durou mais de 2 semanas.  :Frown: 

Ontem introduzi um Two Spot Goby (Signigobius biocellatus).

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas pessoal, só para relatar esta situação, acabei por aplicar cola epox sobre a parte que branqueou, e actualmente o coral fez nova base tapando a cola, portanto o coral está de perfeita saúde. 
> 
> Cumps.


Como trataste do coral? só meteste cola sobre a parte branca?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, simplesmente foi só isso, tapei a parte branca e um pouco mais além, depois foi só esperar que tapasse a cola, já só falta um pouco para a cola desaparecer.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Umas pequenas macros.

----------


## Bruno Santos

YouTube - Aquário - Reef 300L - Dezembro 2010 - HD

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Obrigado caro Jorge Neves,vamos ver se sempre corre tudo bem.
> 
> Sabem dizer-me se há algum problema/stress limpar manualmente toda a coralina e espirografos do fundo do aquário? 
> 
> Um Diadema Setosum dava conta do recado, ou seja punha tudo de novo a preto sem que eu tenha de lá mexer?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Boas,

O diadema setosum é conhecido por comer alga coralina quando o resto da dieta desaparece (leia-se algas) mas pelo que conheço dos que tive não me parece que te deixe o fundo limpinho.

Mas podes sempre raspar com um cartão de crédito (preferencialmente velho)

Mas diz-me uma coisa. não gostas de ver o fundo assim?

Eu nas laterais nunca gostei muito mas no fundo sempre gostei.

Tens umas fotos muito fixes ... que máquina estás a usar? Mais importante que a máquina que lente e com que abertura e velocidade?

Abraços,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Rui, já desisti da ideia de limpar, isto porque depois ou cai uma rocha, coral, etc. Portanto vou deixar estar como está, um dia mais tarde quando tiver outro aqua, já não deixo chegar a este ponto.

Eu também gosto assim, mas gosto mais com o fundo preto a limpo, assim a cores dos corais destacam-se mais.  :Wink: 

Sim o Deadema nem sequer lá foi. lol

Cumps.

BOAS FESTAS!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, claro que pelo Natal o meu aqua também teve umas prendinhas, aqui ficam elas:

-Blue Mandarin (Synchiropus splendidus) 
-Elegance Coral - Catalaphyllia Jardinei 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Blue Mandarin (Synchiropus splendidus)


 :Pracima:  Agora resta ensiná-lo a comer congelado e outras tralhas.  :Smile:  O meu come de tudo (ou quase), mas só lá foi quando comecei a adicionar montes de alho à comida.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas pessoal, claro que pelo Natal o meu aqua também teve umas prendinhas, aqui ficam elas:
> 
> -Blue Mandarin (Synchiropus splendidus) 
> -Elegance Coral - Catalaphyllia Jardinei 
> 
> Cumps.



Parece que não gostaste da  Catalaphyllia Jardinei...de facto ela cresce imenso e depois torna-se complicado, nao sei se foi este o caso...
Boa sorte com o mandarin.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, para depois não me estarem a dar na cabeça, é melhor irem por aqui:

:: Share my Frags :: - Portal de Propagação de Corais

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite,

Um utilizador 5 estrelas sempre disposto a ajudar, e um aquário sem dúvida fantástico. Este é um pequeno resumo deste tópico.

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo excelente aquário, está ai cheio de vida e de cor

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, obrigado, não era preciso tanto.  :Wink: 

O aqua continua no bom caminho e cheio de espaço para Acroporas, só que agora ando a escolhe-las, a ver o que aparece por ai.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas Bruno, como é que colocavas a Catalaphyllia Jardinei no areão?? 
Enterravas a parte rija ou colocavas só de lado pousado no areão?
cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, enterrava no areão para ficar direita, tipo cone gelado, como podes ver ela tem a base branca por tar enterrada.
Depois mostra ai foto ao pessoal do teu aqua.

Cumps.

----------


## José J Correia

Boa tarde Bruno Santos 
Antes de mais um bom ano
desculpa a minha pergunta mas com que maquina fotografica e objetiva foram tiradas as fotos.
E que ando em vias de comprar uma objetiva para a minha maquina ,so nao sei qual deva comprar para obter boas macros
ja agora tem um aqua fantastico

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas José obrigado, eu fotografei com a minha Canon Powershot SX200 IS, que foi agora subtituida por esta:

http://www.canon.pt/For_Home/Product...Shot_SX210_IS/

Aquilo se perdermos algum tempo a configurar é espectáculo de fotos, eu é que não preocupo-me muito vai de tirar no automático.lol

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, fica aqui fotos das duas últimas entradas.

----------


## Bruno Santos

YouTube - Two Spot Goby (Signigobius Biocellatus) HD

----------


## Paulo Bio

este aqua está cada vez melhor com cores fantasticas..

cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado Paulo.

Aqui fica as últimas entradas:

-Acropora sp. - Verde/Amarelo Flurescente 
-Acropora Formosa - Azul 
-Acropora Prostata - Bordô  
-Acropora Echinata - Verde de pontas Azuis  
-Acropora Echinata - Azul 
-Zoanthus - Rosa  
-Acropora Deep Water  
-Acropora sp. - Bordô/Roxo 

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Se puderes põe umas fotos desses novos inquilinos na nova casa xD  ainda foram uns quantos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, ainda não tenho nada do que entrou, ainda está tudo a ambientar-se, também é tudo frags.

Aqui fica o Mandarim a ver-se ao espelho.  :Smile: 
E outro da geral do aquário.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Está com óptimo aspecto o aquário  :Wink:

----------


## joaoTomas

Muito bom...isso pede é um maior!!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, vou fazer um pequeno relato do meu aqua, mais para mostrar fotos de quase 4 meses após o inicio do balling.
Estou muito contente com o processo, além de ser simples, poupa-se na electrecidade e espaço na parte técnica.

Configuração actual:
-Calha ATI 6x39W (3 Azuis,2 Brancas, 1 Fiji).
-Filter Bag 400 micron.
-Escumador ATB Nano Second Line.
-Bag com Carvão Deltec e Resina Fauna Marin.
-TMC UV Vecton300
-Vortech MP40W
-Bubble-Magus BM-T01

Adições:
-Matuta Timo Balling Light (CA+MG+KH)
-Elementos traço Fauna Marin (Strontium-Barium,Heavy-Metal complex,Iodine-Fluorine)
-Osmose
-Sal Elos
-Marinescence Zooplankton e Phytoplankton

Comida:
-Ocean Nutrition Spirulina, flocos.
-Ocean Nutrition Formula TWO, flocos.
-Ocean Nutrition Formula ONE, granulado.
-Ocean Nutrition RED Seaweed, algas.
-Mysis - Só para corais.

Vivos:
-Blue Mandarin (Synchiropus splendidus)   
-Two Spot Goby (Signigobius Biocellatus)   
-Longspine Urchin (Diadema Setosum)   
-Lyretail Anthias (Pseudanthias squamipinnis)   
-Yellow Tang - Hawaii (Zebrasoma flavescens)   
-Trapezia Acropora Crab (Trapezia sp.)   
-Two Spot Bristletooth (Ctenochaetus Binotatus)   
-Sailfin Tang (Zebrasoma Veliferum)   
-Paracanthurus Hepatus  
-Clarkii Clownfish (Amphiprion Clarkii)   
-Electric Blue Hermit Crab (Calcinus Elegans)   
-Supplements: Iodine Origin: Indonesia, Marshall Islands Family: Diogenidae Editar Eliminar 
-Fighting Conch (Strombus spp.)   
-Cleaner Common Wrasse (Labroides Dimidiatus)   
-Banded Coral Shrimp (Stenopus Hispidus)   
-Scarlet Reef Hermit Crab (Paguristes Cadenati)   
-Sand Sifting Sea Star (Astropecten Polycanthus)   
-Palaemon Serratus (Palaemon Serratus)   
-Dwarf Blue Leg Hermit Crab (Clibanarius Tricolor)   
-Starry Blenny (Salarias Ramosus)   
-Ocellaris Clownfish (Amphiprion Ocellaris)   
-Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp (Lysmata Amboinensis)   
-Blood Red Fire Shrimp (Lysmata Debelius)   
-Dwarf Red Tip Hermit Crab (Clibanarius SP)   
-Obtido em December 8, 2009   
Turban Snail (Tectus Fenestratus)   
-Four Stripe Damselfish (Dascyllus Melanurus)   

Corais:
-Acropora sp. - Verde/Amarelo Flurescente  
-Acropora Formosa - Azul    
-Acropora Prostata - Bordô  
-Acropora Echinata - Verde de pontas Azuis 
-Acropora Echinata - Azul  
-Zoanthus - Rosa  
-Acropora Deep Water  
-Acropora sp. - Bordô/Roxo  
-Elegance Coral - Catalaphyllia Jardinei 
-Stylophora Green  
-Acropora sp. - Acropora Dark Purple Green Polyps  
-Zoanthus sp. - Green and Red  
-Montipora Purple - Montipora Digitata 
-Montipora Purple - Montipora Danae  
-Acropora Green and Blue - Acropora sp. 
-Acropora Bege and White - Acropora sp.  
-Zoanthus sp. - Green and Purple  
-Purple Polyp Green - Seriatopora hystrix  
-Ruffled Ridge - Turbinaria sp  
-Acropora efflorecens - Green  
-Acropora sp. - Verde Flurescente 
-Evergreen Starburst Polyp - Briareum sp.  
-Acropora Carduus - Blue  
-Montipora Capricornis - Brown Purple Polyps  
-Acropora sp. - Dark Green  
-Acropora sp. - Brown and Blue  
-Millepora Rose - Acropora Millepora  
-Acropora Tenuis - White Blue  
-Thin Branch Pink - Seriatopora Hystrix 
-Purple Polyp Green Birdsnest Coral - Seriatopora Hystrix  
-Millepora Green - Acropora Millepora  
-Acropora Green Fluorescent  
-Psammocora Sp.  
-Montipora Australiensis  
-Euphyllia Paradivisa - Frogspawn Coral  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Blue  
-Pavona Coral - Pavona Decussatus 
-Acropora Valida - Green  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Yellow  
-Trumpet Coral - Caulastrea Curvata  
-Acropora Valida - Beige  
-Acanthastrea Red  
-Tridacna Maxima - Blue  
-Blue Striped Mushroom - Actinodiscus sp.  
-Red Mushroom - Actinodiscus sp. 
-Montipora Confusa - Hodag's Montipora  
-Montipora Digitata - Orange  
-Montipora Digitata - Green  
-Cup Coral - Turbinaria sp.  
-Sebae Anemona - Heteractis Crispa  
-Hydnophora sp.- Horn Coral, Fluorescent  
-Acropora Sp. - Staghorn Green  
-Montipora Capricornis - Red/Orange 
-Pocillopora Damicornis - Green  
-Pocillopora Damicornis - Dark Green  
-Actinodiscus sp. - Green Striped Mushroom  
-Xénia Brown  
-Montipora Capricornis - Green 
-Sarcophyton sp. - Toadstool Mushroom Leather Coral, Brown  
-Seriatopora Histrix - Birdsnest Coral
-Euphyllia Glabrescens - Torch Coral  
-Zoanthus sp. - Green  
-Zoanthus sp. - Orange Spot  
-Acanthastrea Green  
-Pocillopora Damicornis - Pink  
-Ricordea Florida - Ricordea Mushroom, Blue/Green  

No próximo tópico vou publicar as fotos da diferença de crescimentos antes do balling e após quase 4 meses.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

ehehehe grande lista xD

manda vir essas fotos para vermos essa diferença xD

Na parte técnica não escreveste bombas doseadoras... estás a dosear à mão o balling?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Bubble-Magus BM-01...

Cumps.

----------


## António P Sousa

Olá Bruno.

Venha daí as fotos para nos roermos de inveja :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Cumps.
Sousa

----------


## João Seguro

o.O nem reparei :P

----------


## Bruno Santos

*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*

----------


## Bruno Santos

*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*06-12-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*06-12-2010*


*15-02-2011*


*20-10-2010*


*15-02-2011*

----------


## António P Sousa

Olá Bruno

parabens Pelo teu áqua, nota-se bem o crescimento dos corais.
Está muito bom  :tutasla: 

Cumps.
Sousa

----------


## José J Correia

Ola Bruno
estas de parabens pois tens ai um aqua fantastico e os corais com um optimo crescimento

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Bruno,

Muito bom o teu aquário. Excelente a selecção de corais  :Palmas: 

A evolução também é muito positiva, muito bom os crescimentos.

Em Outubro alguns dos corais apresentavam-se pálidos, mas agora parecem muito melhor.

Contudo ainda não estão com a melhor cor, alguns ainda não estão no seu melhor.
Parece-me a mim que tens um sistema muito baixo em nutrientes. Tens um bom escumador, a iluminação é perfeita. Tudo para dar certo!

Normalmente nesta fase eu costumo aumentar um pouco mais a carga orgânica, parece-me que é o que estás fazer... pela lista de aditivos que colocaste. 

No entanto gostava de fazer uma pequena sugestão: 

- A rocha não parece estar perfeita, revela algum sedimento. Há quanto tempo tens essa rocha?
- Podes tentar melhorar a circulação? Comprar mais uma vortech ou outra bomba? (Retira pelo menos aquela esponja de protecção, para a bomba ter mais rendimento)




> -Marinescence Zooplankton e Phytoplankton
> -Ocean Nutrition Spirulina, flocos.
> -Ocean Nutrition Formula TWO, flocos.
> -Ocean Nutrition Formula ONE, granulado.
> -Ocean Nutrition RED Seaweed, algas.
> -Mysis - Só para corais.


Não sei como estás fazer isto, mas que tal aumentar a frequência e diminuir a quantidade?

Digo-te isto porque parece que tens muito poucos nutrientes na coluna de água e mas um excesso de sedimentos na rocha. Não sei se me estou a fazer entender.

Pode ser um desiquilibrio na relação NO3/PO4. Como estão estes valores?

Estás muito perto da perfeição... agora é só ter cuidado com as "mãozinhas" e não estragar tudo!  :yb624:  Ehehhe

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, desde já obrigado pelos vossos comentários, espero que mais venham.

Ricardo, a máquina também não é a melhor para estas fotos, mas sim, os corais ainda não tem aquela cor máxima.

Quanto a circulação já tirei a esponja da Vortech, tenho é de manter-me atento para a anemona não se mexer, mas em Março faz um ano que a tenho e nunca se mexeu do mesmo sitio.

Eu desde o segundo mês de inicio do aqua que tenho No2,No3,Nh4 e Po4 a 0, isto porque uso um saco na passagem de água com carvão Deltec e resina Fauna Marin que mudo todos os meses, estou a pensar tirar este saco para ver o que acontece.

A parte da rocha não entendi bem, a mim parece-me bem, que referes?

A comida só dou uma vez por dia cada tipo de comida, tenho uma tabela para orientar-me.

Aguardo as vossas sugestões e opiniões.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Que teste de fosfato estás a utilizar?

O que vou dizer pode parecer-te um absurdo mas... se calhar estás a precisar de nitrato no sistema.

Quanto à rocha... não te sei bem explicar ou apontar, esta  foto é um exemplo


Não me parece totalmente limpa.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Bruno

Antes de mais, parabéns pelo aquário e pela boa selecção de corais e pela saúde que apresentam.  :SbOk: 

Qual é a combinação de lâmpadas fluorescentes qude tens na calha?  É a mesma desde o inicio? 

Aquilo a que o Ricardo se está a referir é o chamado Redfield Ratio C:P:N = 106/16/1, ou seja, significa que as bactérias nitrificadoras necessitam de 116 átomos de Carbono e 16 átomos de Nitrato para "consumirem" 1 átomo de Fosforo. 

Por isso, por mais bactérias que tenhas no aquário, se não tiveres nitratos e carbono (vodka por exemplo) estas nao processam o fosforo e este acumula-se, repercurtindo-se na côr dos corais (e não só). Daí a sugestão do Ricardo de adicionares Nitrato...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, essa rocha estive muito tempo tapada com outra rocha e corais, só quase à 4 meses é que foi destapada, possivelmente será por isso que está assim?

Os testes que uso são todos da Salifert, suficiente?

Tirando o carvão e a resina não seria suficiente para ter nutrientes? Teria de adicionar mais alguma coisa, ou aumentava na dose de comida?

Boas, iluminação ATI é:

1. Blue Plus
2. Aquablue Special
3. Purple Plus
4. Blue Plus
5. Aquablue Special
6. Blue Plus

Tive 3 meses no inicio de Actinic, só que mudei para mais uma Blue Plus.

Obrigado, cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Bruno,

Muito fixe o aquário excelentes cescimentos, com tempo e paciência  isso promete! 

Concordo com o César e Ricardo! Vou dar um exemplo! No 3º mês do meu sistema a levar tudo a 0 para um ULNS, tive uma queda de nutrientes tão grande que de um momento para o outro os corais começaram a resentir. Eram poucos os peixes, alimentava os bichos o sufeciênte para não morrer, isso tudo para evitar sujar o sistema!! Errado!!!!!! Podes alimentar o aquário a vontade desde que consigas exportar o excesso de carga organica!

A verdade é que estava tudo muito bom e bonito quando de repente, de um dia para o outro os corais  começaram a ficar sem cor, na altura não dei logo fé do erro, mas a verdade é qeu numa semana eles ficaram quase brancos por falta de nutrientes, pois os corais andavam a passar fome! 

Acredita amigo a minha solução foi comprar peixes. Entraram cerca meia duzia de peixes, comecei a alimentar os peixes bem, varias vezes ao dia e só passado quase meia duzia de mêses é qeu consegui recuperar alguns dos corais, outros nunca mais recuperaram. 

Isso dos nutrientes é preciso ter  cuidado, o facto de ter os parametros de Po4 e No3 a 0 não quer dizer que seja bom, alimentar bem os peixes é bom, alias meter carga organica e expotar o excesso atravez do escumador é o ideal, e tens ai equipamento para isso, só precisas é de orientar para que isso aconteça. 

Outra bomba de circulação vai ajudar em muito, dessa forma consegues uma circulação alternada, chegar circulação onde a actual não chega e evitar acumulação de detritos, ajudar a exportar carga organica para a sump.

Os filter socks é bom, ajuda a captar/acumular o lixo e detritos indesejaveis e a troca de 15/15 dias é isencial. Eu próprio utilizo 2 sacos!


Acredita amigo, até pode ser da maquina não tirar grandes fotos, mas está atento a todos os sinais dos corais. Começando a perder a cor depois é complicado recuperar! 

Ps- Não estou a criticar o teu sistema, até acho que está bom, agora está atento!!


abraço
carlos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, mas quem disse que estavas a criticar?  :Wink:  

Eu aceito todas as vossas criticas, sugestões e comentários, só assim todos juntos podemos chegar ao sucesso dos nossos aquas.

Em relação aos peixes com o tempo tenho vindo a introduzir um novo a cada mês que passa. Lembro-me que quando tive cripto e fiquei quase sem peixes, os corais estavam muito claros, e mal recomeçei a introduzir peixes os corais melhoraram logo.

O FilterBag 400 Micron limpo sempre de 15 em 15 dias juntamente com o escumador, vidros 1 a 2 vezes por semana, TPA de 40L de 3 em 3 semanas ou mensalmente, substituição de carvão e resinas mensalmente.

Agora a minha questão para o que deva fazer agora, é se devo ou não tirar o saco de carvão e resinas que uso?

Obrigado, cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Bruno,

O teu aquario parece-me excelente.

Quanto a resto não posso comentar pq estou aqui no forum para aprender a montar um aqua com sucesso com tu.

Vê-se que esta ai muito trabalho.

Abraço,
Sérgio

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Esse aquário está um espectáculo, é um caso de sucesso e uma referência pessoal, parabéns  :SbOk: 

Visto que também tens uma combinação de corais moles, LPS e SPS, aparentemente com sucesso, estou curioso relativamente ao carvão activado. Se possível, poderias indicar a marca que usas/recomendas e de quanto em quanto tempo substituis, bem como a quantidade em relação à litragem (gramas de carvão por litro)  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Ora boas, mais uma vez obrigado pelos elogios, quero dizer que quem quiser pode ver à vontade o meu aqua pessoalmente.

Já usei Carvão Korallenzucht Activated Carbon (Aktivkohle), agora uso Deltec AQUA CROWN, SPECIAL CARBON juntamente com resina Fauna Marin Ultra Phos.

Meto 10 colheres de sopa de Carvão e 3/5 colheres de sopa de Resina, mudança mensal.

Tenho algumas perguntas ainda por responder, se puderem responder agradecia.

-Agora a minha questão para o que deva fazer agora, é se devo ou não tirar o saco de carvão e resinas que uso?

-Desligar permanentemente ou algumas horas a UV?

-Teria de adicionar mais alguma coisa, ou aumentava na dose de comida?

-Os testes que uso são todos da Salifert, suficiente?

-A rocha que referiram esteve muito tempo tapada com outra rocha e corais, só quase à 4 meses é que foi destapada, possivelmente será por isso que está assim?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ora boas, mais uma vez obrigado pelos elogios, quero dizer que quem quiser pode ver à vontade o meu aqua pessoalmente.
> 
> Já usei Carvão Korallenzucht Activated Carbon (Aktivkohle), agora uso Deltec AQUA CROWN, SPECIAL CARBON juntamente com resina Fauna Marin Ultra Phos.
> 
> Meto 10 colheres de sopa de Carvão e 3/5 colheres de sopa de Resina, mudança mensal.
> 
> Tenho algumas perguntas ainda por responder, se puderem responder agradecia.
> 
> -Agora a minha questão para o que deva fazer agora, é se devo ou não tirar o saco de carvão e resinas que uso?
> ...




Olá Bruno

Antes de mais os meus parabéms pelo teu sistema e pela dedicação que dedicas ao mesmo.
Vou-te dar a minha opinião e de certeza que a mesma poderá ser contrária a de outros membros, mas é isso que torna este hobbie saudavel, pois a troca de experiencias é bastante saudavel, ainda que cada aquário é um aquário.
O carvão deve ser removido mensalmente, pois o mesmo a partir desse tempo, começa a libertar para a coluna de água, tudo o que tinha absorvido.
A Resina Anti-fosfatos deve ser mudada, mediante a analise que faças aos fosfatos, depois de verificares quais os valores aceitáveis e necessários para o bem estar dos teus vivos, aplicando-se também aos nitratos.
Quanto à UV, axo negativo o uso em aquários de reeff, pois a água ao passar pela lampada da UV, esta irá matar tudo na coluna de água, tanto o que é nocivo, bem como o que é benefico.
Inclusive, sei de casos que se perderam todos os SPS devido ao uso excessivo de uma UV.
Poderás ter a UV ligada no maximo de 3 a 4 horas por dia, mais que isso não aconselho.
Em relação aos corais, os mesmo além de ser fotossintéticos, também precisam de alimento, e essa alimentação poderá ser introduzida de várias maneiras, ou alimento que se dá aos peixes, que eles irão acabar  por absorver, a introdução de plankton e fitoplankton, que em muito sujam a agua do aquário ou a dosagem de aminoácidos necessários ao desenvolvimento dos corais.
A forma como o irás fazer, depende de ti, agora que aliado a isto tudo se deve ter um bom escumador, que juntamente com o carvao e outras resinas possam retirar os excessos.
Agora a ideia de se ter aquarios de nutrientes a zero, para mim é uma controversa, ter sim os nutrientes adequados a cada sistema e utilizando uma expressão do amigo "Basaloco", os melhores testes são os nossos olhos, ou seja o teste do olhómetro.

Essa acumulação de "lixo" na rocha poderá ser ultrapassada e resolvida com um ajuste de circulação, a introdução de outra bomba, ou mesmo periodicamente usando uma bomba fazer uma varredura à rocha, para que os sedimentos lá depositados caiam para a sump.
Em relação aos sedimentos que por vezes se acumulam nas rochas e areao dos nossos aquarios, poderão ter como consequência, o uso errado de algumas bombas de retorno, pois as teorias que o uso de bombas potentes é benéfico, para mim não passa de isso mesmo, uma teoria, pois quanto mais potente for a bomba, menos possibilidades de os detritos que caem para a sump têm de ficar lá e o risco de serem enviados novamente para o sistema(aquário).

Espero que de alguma forma possa ter ajudado, e mais uma vez PARABÈNS. :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ora boas, mais uma vez obrigado pelos elogios, quero dizer que quem quiser pode ver à vontade o meu aqua pessoalmente.
> 
> Já usei Carvão Korallenzucht Activated Carbon (Aktivkohle), agora uso Deltec AQUA CROWN, SPECIAL CARBON juntamente com resina Fauna Marin Ultra Phos.
> 
> Meto 10 colheres de sopa de Carvão e 3/5 colheres de sopa de Resina, mudança mensal.
> 
> Tenho algumas perguntas ainda por responder, se puderem responder agradecia.
> 
> -Agora a minha questão para o que deva fazer agora, é se devo ou não tirar o saco de carvão e resinas que uso?
> ...


 :Olá:  Bruno

Dicididamente,uv só em casos extremos.
Carvão activo,usa durante 2 ou 3 meses (não te coloca na coluna de àgua o que retira,ou o que quer que seja),se a quantidade for a indicada para o volume do teu àqua.
Quanto à circulação,por maior que seja,há sempre zonas de acúmulo...pintem-se da cor que quiserem.
Quanto às resina anti-fosfactos,estou de acordo com o Paulo,assim como em todo o resto.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, mas a dúvida mantem-se, eu mudo o carvão e resina todos os meses, isso já sei, a questão é se devo ou não usa-los, te-los na sump ou desistir por completo de usa-los.

O UV uso porque tive o problema de Cripto e varreu quase todos os peixes, agora estou a ponderar desligar 4/5 horas, ou por só a trabalhar 4/5 horas ou desligar por completo, o que ainda não sei que fazer.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas, mas a dúvida mantem-se, eu mudo o carvão e resina todos os meses, isso já sei, a questão é se devo ou não usa-los, te-los na sump ou desistir por completo de usa-los.
> 
> O UV uso porque tive o problema de Cripto e varreu quase todos os peixes, agora estou a ponderar desligar 4/5 horas, ou por só a trabalhar 4/5 horas ou desligar por completo, o que ainda não sei que fazer.
> 
> Cumps.


Bruno

Em relação ao carvão deves usar e mudá-lo mensalmente, pois o que o carvão te faz no siistema é absorver particulas em suspensão na coluna da água, tornando a mais limpída e oxigenada, não retira nitratos e fosfatos directamente.
O uso das Resinas anti-fosfatos prende se com a quantidade que o teu aquário apresenta.
Se os niveis no teu sistema sao nulos, porquê usar?
Se for como prevenção, até se poderia usar, mas terias de ver as recomendações do fabricante da resina em uso para ver as quantidades a usar na prevenção.
Em relação à Uv, desaconselho para sistemas de recife,mas claro é  aminha opinião de acordo com a minha experiência.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Já usei Carvão Korallenzucht Activated Carbon (Aktivkohle), agora uso Deltec AQUA CROWN, SPECIAL CARBON juntamente com resina Fauna Marin Ultra Phos.
> 
> Meto 10 colheres de sopa de Carvão e 3/5 colheres de sopa de Resina, mudança mensal.
> 
> Tenho algumas perguntas ainda por responder, se puderem responder agradecia.
> 
> -Agora a minha questão para o que deva fazer agora, é se devo ou não tirar o saco de carvão e resinas que uso?
> 
> -Desligar permanentemente ou algumas horas a UV?


Boas Bruno,

Obrigado pela info sobre o carvão  :SbOk3: 

Em relação à dúvida se usar ou retirar, penso que não deverás colocar a hipótese de retirar, pois para além de absorver substâncias nocivas e melhorar a água, o carvão activo absorve também as toxinas libertadas pelos vários tipos de corais (guerras químicas entre moles, LPS e SPS), pelo que me parece essencial, sendo que ao deixar de usar há grande probabilidade de haver baixas ou pelo menos stress nos corais.  :SbOk: 

A filtração UVC provavelmente será mais útil em duas ou três situações: 1 - após TPA com água natural; 2 - aquando de entrada de vivos; 3 - no combate a doenças. E provavelmente mais eficaz ligada por um período de 48 ou 72 horas, do que 3 ou 4 horas por dia.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> -Agora a minha questão para o que deva fazer agora, é se devo ou não tirar o saco de carvão e resinas que uso?


Eu usava carvão e mudava periodicamente 1x por mês. Acho que se deve usar carvão especialmente se o teu aquário tiver tendência para ficar com a água "amarelada".

A resina anti-fosfato eu não mudava tão periodicamente, chegava a ter durante 6 meses ou mais. Tudo depende se tens fosfato ou não. Enquanto tiveres fosfatos a 0 eu não mudava a resina.

Agora precisas é dum bom teste de fosfato, o da salifert tem uma escala que eu considero de baixa resolução. 
Tenta comprar um teste de alta resolução, que contenha uma escala menor que 0,03. Eu comprei o da Rowa.





> -Desligar permanentemente ou algumas horas a UV?


Desligar permanentemente a UV. 
Ainda não vi nenhuma evidência concreta que a utilização de UV ou ozonizador apresente benefícios a longo prazo.




> -Teria de adicionar mais alguma coisa, ou aumentava na dose de comida?


Pois... isso também eu gostava de saber. Essa é actualmente a "one million dollar question!"

Eu tive bons resultados com o coral vitalizer e os aminoácidos da Zeovit.
Mas acredito que o ideal é o uso de fitoplancton. 
A circulação tem um papel muito importante, tens de aumentar a carga orgânica mas ao mesmo tempo o sistema tem de ser capaz de exportar rapidamente o que adicionas, através do escumador. Esse é o grande truque de manter um aquário de SPS cheio de cor!




> -Os testes que uso são todos da Salifert, suficiente?


Sim, excepto o de fosfatos.




> -A rocha que referiram esteve muito tempo tapada com outra rocha e corais, só quase à 4 meses é que foi destapada, possivelmente será por isso que está assim?


Acho que é um problema de circulação. 
Até podias ter 4 vortech's no aquário e teres na mesma problemas de circulação. Não é fácil... para mim foi sempre uma luta constante. Tive de mudar o layout várias vezes, e mesmo assim tinha um problema com a coluna seca. Nesse canto era muito difícil de ter boa circulação. 

Eu se fosse a ti comprava outra bomba e depois observava o aquário. Caso fosse necessário mudava o layout.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Bruno, estive a ler uns artigos e mesmo os biólogos mais entendidos não têm ainda opinião formada sobre se o carvão TEM de ser utilizado constantemente ou não. Tal como disseram depende dos aquários. Porque não experimentas por mês sim mês não e ver como o aquário reage.(ou em menores quantidades mas 15 dias com carvão e 15 sem...)

Em relação ao UV, não encontrei o artigo que li (alguém deve conseguir explicar-te isso melhor que eu), mas lembro-me referirem que era apenas necessário usá-lo durante uma parte do dia, agora não me lembro bem se era de dia ou de noite.(penso que era de noite).




> A filtração UVC provavelmente será mais útil em duas ou três situações: 1 - após TPA com água natural; 2 - aquando de entrada de vivos; 3 - no combate a doenças.


Concordo com o Artur...

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, vamos então por pontos.

Estive a verificar a corrente do meu aqua, e tudo mexe por mais escondido que esteja, e mesmo a sim só tenho a vortech a 60%/70%.
Podem ver aqui que tudo mexe e os pólipos todos abertos.

YouTube - Aquário - Reef 300L - Dezembro 2010 - HD

Quanto aos sedimentos na rocha, estive a passar a mão por toda a rocha, e em nenhuma parte levanto sedimentos ou pó, secalhar foi ilusão de óptica da foto que levantou esta questão.  :Wink: 

Desliguei o UV totalmente, e só ligarei se notar diferença nos peixes, ou na entrada de novos peixes.

Quanto ao Carvão e Resina sempre usei doses baixas e sempre mudei mensalmente, para a semana faz um mês e como vou fazer TPA, vou retirar tudo durante uma ou duas semanas para ver se noto diferença nos corais e nos testes.

Ontem estive novamente a fazer todos os testes e deu tudo 0, como podem ver na assinatura.

Os fosfatos deu 0.03 na resolução normal e deu 0 quando fiz novamente mas em resolução mais alta.

Vou continuar a dar no periodo nocturno Marinescence Zooplankton e Phytoplankton, Cyclopeze e Mysis a boca de alguns corais.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas bruno, 

penso que deverias fazer as varias alterações por fases, porque senao depois nao sabes de onde vem a causa!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, sim João é o que estou a fazer, só desliguei o UV, e daqui a 15 dias se não ver resultados tiro o carvão e a resina.

De momento momento estou a usar a última dose de carvão, tenho de comprar mais.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Tive a oportunidade de ir a casa do Bruno ver o aquário e gostei bastante. Nota-se que ele cuida muito bem do aquário, tomando atenção a todos os pormenores. Tenho que dar os parabéns pelo aquário e dedicação.
Como não podia deixar de ser, aqui ficam umas fotos:




















...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Um pequeno vídeo do Labroides do Bruno com tendências de corredor.  :Big Grin: 
YouTube - SNC00181[1].mp4


Bruno, mais uma vez obrigado por me receberes, contando que em breve irei aí de novo para mais uma visita e fotos, mas dessa vez com lente nova para umas fotos melhores.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Bruno, mais uma vez obrigado por me receberes, contando que em breve irei aí de novo para mais uma visita e fotos, mas dessa vez com lente nova para umas fotos melhores.


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Como se fosse possível tirar fotos ainda melhores...

Aquário fantástico e fotógrafo melhor ainda!  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

É possível pois! Noto que a lente está velha e as fotos não são como eram.  :Big Grin:

----------


## António P Sousa

Muito Bom aquário e fotos fantasticas. :yb677: 
Parabens aos dois.

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno e Pedro

Parabéns aos dois  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: ...está simplesmente brutal  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Bruno, mais uma vez obrigado por me receberes, contando que em breve irei aí de novo para mais uma visita e fotos, mas dessa vez com lente nova para umas fotos melhores.


Fotos melhores????  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Não gozes com os pobres!

Como consegues captar as cores reais de um reef, as tuas fotos nunca ficam azuladas? Configuras o White Balance manualmente? ou é no Photoshop?
(Já nem falo na nitidez, porque para isso deve ser preciso perícia e muito treino)

Bruno,

Agora sim vê-se que a rocha está bem limpa... Escusavas de ir chamar o Pedro que tira fotos com o microscópio! Nós acreditamos em ti da primeira vez  :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

é bom ver que o pessoal do sul começa a ter bons aquarios de sps

ultimamente parece que tudo mundo tinha passado para os lps

estavam a viram todos mansos,se isto não for um desafio não dá pica :SbOk: 

estas no bom caminho,agora é deixar crescer :SbOk5:  :SbOk5: 

(quanto as fotos recuso-me a falar :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  quando penso que cheguei lá,vejo que ainda falta muuuuiiiiiito :SbOk5:  :SbOk5: )

----------


## Paulo Bio

Muito bom parabéns!!!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Um pequeno vídeo do Labroides do Bruno com tendências de corredor. 
> YouTube - SNC00181[1].mp4
> 
> 
> Bruno, mais uma vez obrigado por me receberes, contando que em breve irei aí de novo para mais uma visita e fotos, mas dessa vez com lente nova para umas fotos melhores.


Boas pessoal,

Pedro, muito obrigado pela tua visita e pelas fotos, e já sabes, estás a vontade para aparecer quando quiseres, e quiseres experimentar as lentes novas, podes tirar aos novos SPS que ai virão. :P

Por acaso a visita já estava marcada a algum tempo, agora assim as fotos juntam-se a discusão que vinhamos a ter, a rocha afinal sempre está limpa, e as cores estão boas? :P

De qualquer maneira desliguei mesmo o UV para ver se melhora. hehehehe

Por acaso alguns LPS dão mais movimento ao aqua do que SPS, mas vou deixar os LPS para o final das compras, por isso o areão estar +- desbitado.

O meu maior desafio nem tem sido os corais, mas sim os peixes, saber aquilo que gosto, quero e posso meter no aqua.  :Frown: 

Mais uma vez obrigado pelos vossos comentários, e continuem.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Bruno
Muitos parabéns pelo aquario esta brutal.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá Bruno
Já foi tudo dito...

Está muitíssimo bom o teu aquário. Parabéns!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pessoal.

Hoje a partir das 20h00 vou fazer broadcasting da webcam virada para o meu aqua, mais tarde ponho aqui o link.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

O Aqua em directo as 20h.

My Reef Tank - vodka7 on USTREAM: .

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica a lista de entradas em Fevereiro.

-Acropora Sp. - Purple  
-Acropora Sp. - Blue Water  
-Acropora Sp. - Brown and Blue  
-Acropora Sp. - Green and Yellow  
-Acropora Staghorn - Purple  
-Stylophora Pistillata - Milka  
-Stylophora Pistillata - Pink  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Rosa Estriados  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Verde Limão  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Vermelho Tijolo  
-Hydnophora Verde Flurescente

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Ficamos à espera das fotos das novas entradas e de como ficam no aquário ^^

----------


## Pedro Venancio

bruno. Eu levo a maquina se for o caso disso, mas poe la umas fotos para a malta babar.

Eu gosto do teu aqua. Ve-se que e bem cuidado...

Abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

fotos fotos :SbSourire19:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Bruno,

como se chama este bichinho? acho-o magnifico. :Palmas:

----------


## joaoTomas

É uma salaria rasmosus, tem uma personalidade espectacular, tenho uma no meu aquario e é dos peixes mais engraçados de ver. Quando fui a casa do Bruno também a vi neste sitio, parece ser a casa dela! A minha gosta de ir para a pedra mais acima e fica la a observar tudo e todos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bruno, os meus parabéns !
Excelente selecção de corais . Tens peças muito bonitas e de boa saúde. Os zoanthus são fabulosos . A Entacmea quadricolor verde de pontas roxas é muito bonita .Não vagueia muito ?
A Cathalaphylia de pontas rosas é linda.
Bonita e conscenciosa selecção de peixes !
Pedro as tuas fotos , como é costume estão fabulosas.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas a todos, obrigado pelos comentários.

Sempre pensei que fosse Sebae Anemona - Heteractis Crispa, ela está sempre a mudar de cor e feitio que já nem sei.

Ela é muito bem comportada, a um ano no mesmo sitio, só na última semana é que andou a passear uns 10 cm porque andei a mexer numa rocha perto dela, mas já voltou ao seu sitio.  :Wink: 

Sim é a toca da salaria rasmosus, trabalha muito bem as algas, aconselho.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bruno, eu não conheço outras anémonas que façam bolhas na ponta dos tentáculos que não sejam as Entacmea e por isso lhes chamam popularmente bubble tip, mas posso estar enganado  :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Rui, pois não sei, porque as vezes tem essas "maminhas" outras vezes não, vê aqui no video.

YouTube - Canal de vodkasantos

De qualquer maneira os especialistas de anemonas deverão saber.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, hoje foi uma manha triste, o meu Mandarim com 3 meses de aqua suicidou-se. ;(

Não sabia que eles podiam saltaram fora, lá foi mais um salto para o abismo.



Cumps.

----------


## Alexandre George

Oi Bruno,  :Olá: 

É uma tristeza que o seu belo Mandarim tenha pulado. :Icon Cry: 

O seu Reef está muito bonito e as fotos tiradas pelo Pedro são fantásticas.

Um grande abraço!  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Alexandre, obrigado.
Mais tarde vou comprar outro.  :Wink: 

Vou tirar e vender o meu Acanthuridae Ctenochaetus Binotatus - M, se alguém quiser ficar com ele mande-me MP.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Two Spot Bristletooth Tang

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Um dos melhores aquários que visitei recentemente, Parabéns Bruno  :Smile: 

























abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

O que mais me impressiona neste aqua é como pode ter este sucesso todo com este setup de iluminação, e só 1 bomba de circulação interna?

-ATI Sunpower 6x39w
-ATI Actinic 39w
-ATI Blue Plus 39w X 2
-ATI AquaBlue Special 39w X 2
-Fiji Purple 39w

Ou esta calha possui mesmo um alto rendimento, ou então a questão dos 1W/Litro não é assim tão linear como podemos pensar que é...Bruno dá tua opinião sobre esta calha ATI!

É que como podem talvez ter visto, montei um setup a poucas semanas mas já sei que minha iluminação precisará de um upgrade no futuro e estava pensando numa ATI 6x54W para um display de 1,20x60x55, mas mesmo assim ainda me parecia muito a margem para ter uns SPS.

Bruno, teu aqua tá show! :SbOk: 
Se o meu ficar 50% parecido já ficarei contente!

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser

----------


## Luís Amaral

Já tive oportunidade de o ver ao vivo, acho que tudo se resume a isto:

Muita dedicação.

Continua com o bom trabalho.

Abraço
Luís Amaral

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, Ricardo, muito obrigado pela visita e pelas fotos, os pólipos até parece fotos tiradas ao microscópio!  :Wink: 

Fabianomoser, como Luis disse é dedicação, mas também não é tudo, isto porque não passo a vida ligado ao aqua, tenho também uma carrada de outros hobbies para fazer.

Para mim são três tópicos principais, que é simplificar, ou seja não complicar e inventar, outra é mecanizar, meter tudo automático e organizado, finalmente é as regras, regras de alimentação de peixes, corais, TPA´s.

Assim tudo corre bem e as mil maravilhas e sem trabalho nenhum.  :Wink: 

O Luis já sofreu bem na pele ter falhado os tópicos que referi acima.

Quem quiser ver o meu aqua, pode ver na Bioaquária que saiu agora em Março de 2011, ou mesmo se pretender, combinar comigo uma visita.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas pessoal, Ricardo, muito obrigado pela visita e pelas fotos, os pólipos até parece fotos tiradas ao microscópio! 
> 
> Fabianomoser, como Luis disse é dedicação, mas também não é tudo, isto porque não passo a vida ligado ao aqua, tenho também uma carrada de outros hobbies para fazer.
> 
> Para mim são três tópicos principais, que é simplificar, ou seja não complicar e inventar, outra é mecanizar, meter tudo automático e organizado, finalmente é as regras, regras de alimentação de peixes, corais, TPA´s.
> 
> Assim tudo corre bem e as mil maravilhas e sem trabalho nenhum. 
> 
> O Luis já sofreu bem na pele ter falhado os tópicos que referi acima.
> ...


Gostei de ver as fotos na Bioaquária, esse aqua está a evoluir muitissimo bem e com muita qualidade  :SbOk: 

Qualquer dia combino contigo outra visita para ver como isso está!

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Olá,

 Parabéns pelo aqua, esta fantástico :yb677: 

Que tenhas muita sorte!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pelos comentários, o aqua está sempre aberto a visitas, basta só marcar.  :Wink: 

Fica aqui uma foto engraçada do Lysmata Amboinesis acabado de trocar a sua "pele".

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

O meu Labroides maluco!

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Com jeitinho podes desligar a bomba que ele garante a circulação! :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Tive ontem a noite com o Bruno (Aqua-Business) e pude tomar algumas impressões do seu aqua.

1) Extremamente silencioso!
2) Um verdadeiro Spa de Corais. Estavam todos bem! lol até podia se ver o sorriso nos corais, tipo: - Tô fixe aqui, não mexam em mim! :SbSourire2: 
3) Belas cores, a Calha ATI faz um bom trabalho, gostei muito do espectro de luz
4) A quadricolor com o Clarkii em simbiose é algo que chama a atenção neste aqua, o comportamento do peixe com a anêmona é lindo!

Único ponto negativo é que com este sucesso o aqua podia ter é uns 4m em vez de 1! :SbOk2: 

Keep doing well Bruno, assim sempre temos bons FRAG´s!

Abraço,
FM

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas Bruno,
Esse Labroides é um granda maluco.
Abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas bruno , tudo bem ?

queria te fazer uma pergunta ,

tens um diadema setosum , nao tens ?

ele toca te em alguns corais ?

um abraco

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, tenho sim, nunca o si tocar neles, nem sequer em cima deles. Está sempre na coralina dos vidros traseiros, que por acaso tem feito o seu trabalho.

Porquê a sua questão?

Ele é considerado reef safe.

Cumps.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas Ricardo, tenho sim, nunca o si tocar neles, nem sequer em cima deles. Está sempre na coralina dos vidros traseiros, que por acaso tem feito o seu trabalho.
> 
> Porquê a sua questão?
> 
> Ele é considerado reef safe.
> 
> Cumps.


boas , 

desde ja agradeco te a resposta .. 

estou a pensar colocar um no meu aquario , mas ouvi um ou outro relato em que dizem que ele foi aos sps .. e nada como perguntar a alguem que tenha um , a sua experiencia com eles .. 

se ele me limpasse a coralina dos vidros ate dava uma ajudinha .. pois estao mais do que incrustados de coralina e ja nao tenho coragem nem vontado de arrancar aquilo dos vidros , pois da ultima vez tive 2 horas a tirar , a agua todo suja e passado um mes ou dois ja estava igual novamente .. 

um abraco

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, alguém sabe onde posso encontrar Two Little Fishies Phosban Reactor 150 ou algo semelhante?

Two Little Fishies - Acessórios para aquários

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas pessoal, alguém sabe onde posso encontrar Two Little Fishies Phosban Reactor 150 ou algo semelhante?
> 
> Two Little Fishies - Acessórios para aquários
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


boas bruno , 

tenta falar com o alex da h2hobby , a pouco tenpo estive a falar com ele sobre essa marca e acho que ele consegue pedir isso .. 

deixo aqui os contactos .. e espero ter ajudado .. 

mail - h2hobby@gmail.com

telefone fixo - 262 84 11 02

telemovel - 91 660 90 26

cumprimentos ..

----------


## JRNASCIMENTO

Olá Bruno estou com uma duvida tremenda em montar meu primeiro aquario de agua salgada reef tam. 80x50x50.
Gostaria de saber se preciso comprar todo aqueles equipamentos que vejo em alguns site mais nnao sei qual o real funcionamento de todos eles e o que é realmente necessário ou não.
Detalhe este reef foi doado  e possue dentro dele um filtro feito pela pessoa que o tinha com tres furos atraz tambem nao sei qual a necessidade do mesmo.
Peloque entendi a agua entra neste mini filtro e sai pelas passagens feitas atraz dele.
Por favor preciso de uma ajuda pois tenho a maior vontade de entrar nesta area. Possuo um aqua de 50 l e é de agua doce ja algum tempo mas gostaria de partir para um de agua salgada.http://www.reefforum.net/images/smilies/ :yb620: .gif

----------


## JRNASCIMENTO

Luiz vce esta on line ////??????

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a melhor solução é abrir um tópico do teu aqua para poder ajudar-mos.

Ricardo, obrigado, mas na H2Hobby não tem nada.  :Frown: 

Está dificil de encontrar dos baratos.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, vou fazer um resumo dos acontecimentos nas últimas semanas.

Tive algumas baixas, penso devido a ter aspirado 2/3kg de areão para levar para o Nano, o qual deve ter feito umas oscilações no aqua, que me fez perder uma Pseudanthias squamipinnis e um Labroides, não os vi sequer mortos, simplesmente desapareceram.
Nos corais pedi uma Euphylia e uma Acropora verde flurescente que gostava muito vinda do Carlos Basaloco.  :Frown: 

Também houve alguns pequenos branqueamentos nas bases das Acroporas, não teve evolução do branqueamento, e esses já se encontram com cor novamente.

É engraçado que tinha a minha Tridacna 2 meses fechada e após a aspiração do areão ela voltou a abrir e está lindissima como antigamente, não sei o que terá sido.

Após estes acontecimentos e estabilização do aqua, comprei um Japonicus e terei o Ctenochaetus binotatus, não tive sucesso, andou duas semanas só a comer algas, não consegui que ele comesse outros alimentos ao qual acabou por fraquecer e morrer.  :Frown: 

Actualmente estou com uma nova compra, um  Acanthurus triostegus, este sim come tudo e é gulotão, até já conhece o dono, está quase a fazer duas semanas de aqua.

No próximo post ponho os novos corais que meti, novas fotos e videos, mas não deixem de comentar.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas aqui fica a lista de corais que tem vindo a entrar e foto dos últimos dois.

-Milleopora rosa   
-Acropora Blue Berrys   
-Stylophora Pistillata - Stylophora White-Yellow 
-Acropora Sp. - White and Purple 
-Stylophora Pistillata - Pink 
-Stylophora Pistillata - Milka  
-Acropora Staghorn - Purple  
-Acropora Sp. - Green and Yellow  
-Acropora Sp. - Brown and Blue  
-Acropora Sp. - Blue Water  
-Acropora Sp. - Purple  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Vermelho Tijolo  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Verde Limão  
-Zoanthus Sp. - Rosa Estriados 
-Hydnophora Verde Flurescente 





Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, não sou muito de DIY, mas desta vez apeteceu-me faze-lo. 

Como não encontrava nenhum reactor de fosfatos barato, toca de fazer um, foi simples, um copo grande de plástico Domplex, umas torneiras que tinha de um filtro exterior, magueira e bomba de retorno de 500l/h, e está feito.  :Wink: 

Assim que tiver fotos, ponho aqui.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, continuando o meu monologo.

Fiz o DIY de reactor, mas acabei por não usar, estava a fazer muito pó para o aquário, sendo assim voltei o metodo antigo do saco que sempre funcionou, um dia mais tarde quando encontrar o tal reactor barato, compra-se.



Fiz também uma alteração no escoamento, fiz uma derivação para dois sacos, usava um de 200 Micron mas suja-se muito rápido, depois usei de 400 Micron mas deixa passar muita imporeza, portanto agora com dois de 200 Micron ficou óptimo.




Fica aqui fotos da anemona que se anda a esticar para os lados da Seriatopora.  :SbEnerve3: 






Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Fiz o DIY de reactor, mas acabei por não usar, estava a fazer muito pó para o aquário, sendo assim voltei o metodo antigo do saco que sempre funcionou, um dia mais tarde quando encontrar o tal reactor barato, compra-se.


Boas Bruno,

O Reactor DIY até está com bom aspecto  :SbOk:  O pormenor de deixar passar muito pó para o aquário, possivelmente resolve-se colocando uma esponja logo antes do tubo de saída  :SbOk3:   :SbQuestion2:  Tenho um reactor de fosfatos comercial e veio com duas esponjas, uma na base abaixo da mídia, e outra acima à saída do reactor. Penso que a esponja de cima seja a mais importante.  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Artur, mas tem esponja a direita em cima, mas o pó é muito fino, talvez experimente com uma rede mais fina.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

No meu tem uma rodela (furada, para passar aquele tubo que vai para baixo) e está colocada a vários centímetros do topo. No caso do meu, um reactor da Custom Reef, tem uma bomba interna que faz recirculação da mídia, então a esponja está abaixo da bomba, ou seja, a uns 7 ou 8 cm do topo. Acho que com a esponja mais abaixo, mesmo que passe alguma mídia, terá uma margem para "amainar"...  :SbOk:

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas Bruno.

Desde já parabens pelo teu aquário.
Vou alterar o meu e fazer uma coluna seca, tu usas trê tubos: retorno, ladrão e esgoto. Sabes quais são os diametros dos tubos?

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas António, obrigado.

Eu uso 40mm Ladrão, 25mm esgoto e retorno.

Pessoalmente aconselho 32mm Ladrão, 25mm esgoto e retorno, melhor ainda seria 20mm porque ganha mais pressão de saida e torna-se mais uma fonte de corrente.

Quanto mais pequenos forem os furos mais se consegue uma coluna seca com menor ocupação de espaço.

Cumps.

----------


## António P Sousa

Ok obrigado Bruno.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas aqui fica um video fresquinho mas feito a pressa. lol

Cumps.

----------


## edi santos

boas bruno!o teu aquario está mesmo espectacular!a ver se consigo ter o mesmo sucesso que tu no meu!abraço!

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado Edi, com calma consegues.

Estou a pensar seriamente limpar a coralina do fundo preto do aquário, a minha dúvida é se haverá desiquilibrio no aqua, de raspar a coralina, ficando espalhada pela água?!

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas, obrigado Edi, com calma consegues.
> 
> Estou a pensar seriamente limpar a coralina do fundo preto do aquário, a minha dúvida é se haverá desiquilibrio no aqua, de raspar a coralina, ficando espalhada pela água?!
> 
> Cumps.


Não acredito que haja desequilíbrio, vai fazendo aos poucos, eu particularmente acho giro a coralina do fundo, dá um ar mais realista de Reef, mas também gosto do alto contraste em preto.

Isso ai fim vai parar no filtro que tens lá em baixo. 

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas, obrigado Edi, com calma consegues.
> 
> Estou a pensar seriamente limpar a coralina do fundo preto do aquário, a minha dúvida é se haverá desiquilibrio no aqua, de raspar a coralina, ficando espalhada pela água?!
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno.

Não faz mal nenhum raspares coralina, ela é puro cálcio quando morre fica branca os ermitas até gostam de comer quando esta no fundo do aquário.

O vídeo esta fixe mas devias ter desligados as bombas quando filmaste por cima.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Rogério, eu vou limpando aos poucos a coralina para ver como fica, também não quero limpar toda, também porque não consigo, mas só a visivel.

Tenho de filmar com a corrente parada, tirar fotos novas, tirar submersas, etc.

Bem já sei o que é feito dos peixes desparecidos, Labroides, Anthia, Ecsenius bicolor, etc.

Ontem tive de ligar as luzes do aqua por uns minutos, depois no momento de desligar oiço um splash e água a pingar, quando vou ver, o hepatus saltou para trás do aqua, o mais impressionante é que nem um dedo cabe lá entre o aqua e a parede, tentei tira-lo com uma pinça, mas foi impossivel, quando começo a ver bem com a lanterna, estava então os outros peixes sequinhos que nem petingas...

É estranho é saltarem sempre para trás do aqua, excepto o Mandarim que saltou para a frente do aqua.

Eu acho que eles saltam em direcção ao moonlight, que está exactamente onde eles apareceram mortos.

Conclusão, pus uma protecção de esferovite a encher o espaço em cima entre a parede e o aqua, espero que se saltarem voltem para o aqua...

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Bruno,

Afinal, afinal, as travessas francesas ficam feias mas dão jeito  :SbSourire19: 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Ahaha, já sabia que ia levar com essa, mas é como se diz, para se ser belo tem de se sofrer. Pode ser que agora já não saltem com a protecção entre a parede e aqua.

Mesmo assim quando fizer um aqua novo vai sem travessas.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Imagino a tua angústia bruno de ver o hepatus atrás do aqua sem poder fazer nada! :Icon Cry: 

Lamento pela tua perda e  :yb663:  para que não aconteca NUNCA mais!

Abraço,
FM

----------


## João Seguro

tens que pensar positivo, agora já sabes onde esta o problema e não voltará a acontecer mais. Já pensaste em baixar o nível de água?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Bruno,

Podes limpar à vontade sem medo. O pior que te pode acontecer, é daqui a uns meses, espalhares alga coralina por todo aquário  :Big Grin: . Nas bombas então, é mato.

Muitas vezes limpei o vidro de trás do meu aquário de uma só vez. Ficava uma névoa, que só visto. Mas no dia seguinte já não havia sinais de alga coralina. Tem só o cuidado de "esmigalhar" bem a alga coralina e não deixares grandes pedaços a circular pelo aqua. Tive um cirugião, uma vez, que deu uma trinca em alga coralina e ficou com um pedaço pendurado no lábio praí durante uma semana!

----------


## Ingo Barao

muito bom bruno. 
cada vez melhor.
parabens. :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bom dia Bruno,

Eu limpo a coralina de 2 em 2 meses, nunca tive nenhum problema! Limpo normalmente com o scrap da aquamedic, ou uma simples lamina de x-acto. No meu caso a coralina que cai para o substrato é empurada epla circulação para os 2 lados do aquário, e como normalmente a seguir a limpeza faço uma TPA, aproveito e aspiro a coralina acumulada. 

Nunca notei nenhum desequilibrio!

O video ficou fixe, e o aqua esta cada vez melhor!!

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

> tens que pensar positivo, agora já sabes onde esta o problema e não voltará a acontecer mais. Já pensaste em baixar o nível de água?


Boas pessoal, baixei um pouco, mas não dá mais porque tenho o pente baixo, mas já esqueci a situação.

A coralina tenho vindo a raspar e fica logo em pó, mas o instrumento que tenho é fraquinho, vou comprar o tal com a lamina na ponta.  :Wink: 

Uso este:


E vou comprar este:


Obrigado pelos vossos comentários e opiniões, são sempre bem-vindas.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Já usei esse primeiro raspador e é eficaz, porém dá algum trabalho e cansaço limpar todo o vidro...

Actualmente uso um íman Mag Float L com um Easy Blade (colado com super cola 3). É extremamente prático, porém tem alguns riscos, passando a redundância, de riscar os vidros... Tem de se limpar em linhas rectas, e não fazer rotações para não riscar...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Artur, estamos a falar em limpar o fundo, o Mag-float não cabe nem a minha mão para comandar. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Oops... esqueci-me desse pormenor... realmente não será o mais prático para os vidros traseiros...  :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Bruno

Onde vais comprar isso?

Saudações

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas vizinho, Aquahobby, Continente, Bricomarché, é onde calhar primeiro. lol

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Bruno,

obrigado por em receber em tua casa, o teu aquário está muito bom, tens uma variedade de corais espectaculares e com umas cor que é de fazer inveja a muitos, lol!!! 

Continua assim que estas no bom caminho!! :SbOk: 

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, foi um previlégio recebe-lo, o seu aqua é dos meus de referencia, fico muito contente por ter gostado, dá-me a sensação de objectivo atengido.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, qual a vossa opinião sobre Sea slugs?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui ficam os últimos testes do Aqua, o KH está baixo porque não reparei que já tinha acabado o depósito de Bicarbonato.  :Frown: 

Reparei que passados ano e meio de aqua, passei a ter NO2 mesmo que baixo, qual a vossa opinião?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

Temp Dens pH  KH  Ca   Mg  NH4 NO2 NO3 PO4 Si 
 25.5 1025 8.1 6.4 400 1410 0    0.025 0    0    0

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola bruno :Olá: 
o teu aqua continua aquela maquina.... :yb677: 
sera que o aparecimento de no2 tera algo a ver com os 20litros que mudas serem mensais?? :SbQuestion2:  ou nao tem nada a ver??? :SbQuestion2: 
grande abraco
 :SbOk: ingo

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, então eu faço mudas mensais a 12 meses, e só agora a duas semanas que tenho NO2?

Cumps.

----------


## Ingo Barao

sim... 
é como o tabaco... se todos os dias fumares um maco, ao fim do ano estas cheio de catarro :Coradoeolhos: 

tens de ver isso... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, já algum tempo não dava para as fotos, também porque não tenho uma máquina que tire grandes fotos, mas aqui ficam as possiveis, espero que gostem.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Estão muito giras  :Wink:  Parabéns!

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Caro Vizinho,

Sem duvida um aqua de referência!  :Olá: 

E tenho a sorte de estar mesmo aqui ao pé de mim!

Exemplo da dedicação  que tens ao hobby.

Qualquer dia abres um fragário  :HaEbouriffe: 

Abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Palavras para quê ?

 :tutasla:

----------


## Ingo Barao

:EEK!: 
 :tutasla: 
 :Palmas: 
 :yb677:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Muito bom mesmo! :Palmas: 
 :tutasla:  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sem palavras... simplesmente brutal...  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677: 

Incrível a variedade, saúde e sobretudo qualidade dos corais. Sem dúvida uma das minhas principais referências aqui no forum...  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

Bruno diz-me uma coisa, tens a calha a quantos cm da água? tens alguma protecção entre as lâmpadas e a água? 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, obrigado pelos vossos comentários, voces também estão lá!  :Wink: 

Tenho a volta de 80 corais, 2 Tridacnas e 1 Anemona, e mesmo assim olho para o aqua e não me parece ter tantos corais, por isso já vem mais uns quantos a caminho...  :SbSourire: 




> Bruno diz-me uma coisa, tens a calha a quantos cm da água? tens alguma protecção entre as lâmpadas e a água? 
> 
> Abraço


Boas, a calha ATI já vem com um acrilico fino de protecção, assim não suja as lampadas nem os reflectores.  :Wink: 

A distancia está a 5cm a 7cm da linha de água, é o que eles aconselham.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

obrigado  :Wink:  perguntei porque levantei a minha um pouco devido ao calor mas penso que os corais estão a precisar que ela desça de novo :/ penso ter que investir num refrigerador :S

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu tenho um kit de 4 ventoinhas da Jebo, era para por de 6 mas não tinha espaço. Tem funcionado perfeitamente bem, hoje até estava nos 24.5ºc  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, nestas semanas tive as seguintes entradas:

-Hepatus (substitui o que saltou do aqua)
-Porcelain Anemone Crab (Neopetrolisthes ohshimai) 
-Pincushion Urchin, Hairy Colored (Tripneustes gratilla) 
-Turbos

Saiu o Longspine Urchin, Black (Diadema setosum) 

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

O meu problema é que não tenho sump nem sistema de reposição de água e as ventoinhas + a calha perto evapora água que é uma coisa parva :S

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas
> 
> Saiu o Longspine Urchin, Black (Diadema setosum) 
> 
> Cumps.


 :Olá:  Bruno

O Stosum saíu porque è menos vistoso...ou criou-te problemas.
Pergunto porque estava a pensar arranjar um.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, como pode ver nas fotos, o meu aqua é muito cheio, não que eu goste, mas como só tem um metro de comprimento, ficou assim, portanto tirei o Diadema setosum porque o coitado não tinha muito espaço, assim foi para um aqua espaçoso do João.  http://www.reefforum.net/f289/1-proj...38/#post178510

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica a lista dos corais que entraram nas últimas semanas, maior parte deles Made In Basaloco.  :Wink: 

-Montipora Undata Verde 
-Acropora Florida  -Acropora Tenuis Verde Fluor  
-Acropora Gomezi Roxa 
-Acropora Lokani  
-Acropora Sp. Rosa  
-Acropora Prostata Vermelha  
-Acropora Plana
-Acropora Echinata Azul   
-Stylophora Purple 
-Acropora Coralianiana
-Acropora Tricolor 
-Maxima Clam Green - Tridacna maxima  

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

> ola bruno
> o teu aqua continua aquela maquina....
> sera que o aparecimento de no2 tera algo a ver com os 20litros que mudas serem mensais?? ou nao tem nada a ver???
> grande abraco
> ingo


Boas, não mudo 20L mas sim 35L mensais, além dos 5L semanais que tiro para o Nano, e algumas reposições maiores a quando de venda de corais. 

Sobre o NO2, na minha ideia tenho 3 hipoteses possiveis, o ter andado a raspar a coralina do fundo do aqua, guerra quimica de corais?!, e a mini DSB que se tem vindo a criar no Aqua devido ao Sr. Two Spot Goby andar a fazer grutas a tirar areão para fora, fazendo aumentar a altura de areão exterior as rochas (não como ainda não ficou lá entalado), eu tinha 3cm de altura e passei a ter 6/7cm de altura, noto no vidro que está verde e castanho.

Qual a vossa opinião e sugestões?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Bruno...
3 cms de areão é pouco para esses disturbios mesmo que o malandro revire aquilo tudo. Nos primeiros 3 a 4 cms de areão o oxigenio ainda abunda e é raro haver problemas devido a ele remexer nessa área.

De qualquer maneira pode ser uma coisa momentanea ou ainda algum pequeno disturbio da população de bactérias. Resolverás isso com uma TPA um pouco maior que o habitual... se depois voltares a ter niveis de NO2 altos é que tens mesmo de apurar a causa disso. 

...qual é o valor de NO2 mesmo?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, obrigado pelo comment.

Ontem tirei 11kg de areia viva, baixei o que podeia para 1/2cm de altura, e fiz uma TPA de 80Litros.

A primeira vez que registei NO2 foi a 16-05-2011, e tem tido o valor de 0.025, hoje de manhã deu 0.050, talvez por ontem ter remexido? Mas ao mesmo tempo não devia baixar com a TPA?

O test que faço é da Salifert, e leio a Higher Sensitivity, por se for a Lower Sensitivity o valor dá quase 0.

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bruno..., com esses valores então na minha opinião deixava o aquário estar quieto que pelo que tenho visto das fotos está muito bem  :SbOk3: .

Controla o comportamento dos peixes e dos corais, faz as TPAs normais que costumas e deixa isso andar. O valor na minha opinião é bastante baixo para estares preocupado.

Em relaçao aos valores após TPA... as TPAs regulam uns valores e desregulam outros como por exemplo o Redox e o PH dai tentarmos sempre fazer a TPA com os diversos valores o mais próximo possivel da água que temos no sistema. Na minha opinião é errado testares qualquer coisa logo a seguir a uma TPA porque o sistema ainda não absorveu a TPA e re-equilibrou. Como te disse antes, não ligaria muito a esse valor desde que não aumente para valores considerados maus para um aquário com essa idade e população.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco e pessoal, já me sinto mais descansado, ainda mais porque vou para fora e o aqua ia tar 6 dias sem o meu controlo, fiz ontem novamente o teste de NO2 e já deu 0.01.  :Wink:  
Fica-se é sem saber se o NO2 era resultado ou não da mini DSB.

Agora tenho outro pequeno caso, tenho um tufo de algas a crescer no meio da Hystrix Rosa. lol



Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Agora tenho outro pequeno caso, tenho um tufo de algas a crescer no meio da Hystrix Rosa. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.


 :Olá:  Bruno

Com uma pinça e uma boa dose de paciência,resolves o problema...de preferência com a peça dentro de àgua,para que não agarrem aos tecidos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

Estou sempre a acompanhar o teu tópico. Tens um aqua muito bem cuidado. Uma coisa, usas alguma coisa para baixar os fosfatos e nitratos no aqua? Carvão, resinas, bio pelletes?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Luis, obrigado.

Uso uma baixa dose de carvão Deltec e Resinas antifosfatos da Fauna-Marin num saco em passagem de água na sump.

Para a semana foi montar um pequeno filtro da Kent para por o carvão e resinas, para assim funcionarem melhor.

Obrigado Jorge, o espaço é muito apertado, mas vou tentar essa da pinça.


Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Retira com pinça e deixa o coral tratar do resto... ele está aparentemente com óptima saude, vai acabar por expulsar a alga...  :SbOk3: 

Em relação ao NO2, o sistema re-equilibrou... é normal com a TPA que fizeste.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, ok vou tentar com uma pinça.

Estive fora um dias, hoje vou fazer novamente teste ao NO2 e NO3 para ver como estão.

Também tenho de montar a nova peça para o aqua.  :Wink: 



Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, alguém nota as diferenças?

Antes:


Agora:


Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boas, alguém nota as diferenças?


Há uma que eu noto, o fotógrafo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Limpaste a coralina no vidro traseiro e coluna seca  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## fabianomoser

Sim,

1) Os peixes estão em posições diferentes.  :Palmas: 
2) O Hepatus bebeu um comprimido qualquer e resolveu ser bebé novamente  :SbPoiss: 

Os 2 aquários são parecidos, embora goste mais do de cima,  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Parabéns. Estas muito melhor na minha opinião

Até a Vortec está limpinha! :SbOk: 

Tiráste areia?

Saudações

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Tiráste areia?


 Sérgio essa acho que posso responder.. 
 :Coradoeolhos: 
sim tirou  :SbSourire: 
já está no meu ..

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, além das várias diferenças nas fotos, como o fotografo, a máquina fotográfica, mais corais, corais maiores e mudados de sitio, etc. 

As grandes diferenças são a redução de Areia Viva, 3kg para o Nano, 11kg para o Filipe Lopes, e a limpeza da coralina do fundo preto, não a limpei na totalidade, limpei só o que era visivel.

Gosto muito mais assim, parece que a luz aumentou, que tem mais brilho e contraste, o que voces acham?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, a minha anemona dividiu-se...  :SbSourire: 

É a segunda vez que ela se divide, a primeira foi a 13 de Junho de 2010, e desta vez foi a 17 de Junho de 2010, quase pela mesma data, na primeira vez foi quando introduzi o Porcelain Crab, e agora foi novamente quando pus um novo Porcelain Crab porque o outro tinha morrido já a algum tempo.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, de volta aos monologos. lol

Só para deixar o video do outro lado do aqua...



Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Muito, muito bom!

Os corais estão com excelentes cores e crescimentos.

Parabéns!

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Bruno, como todos dizem e não é mentira os corais estão um espectáculo. Esse coral é uma pocilopora flurescent?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, obrigado.

João qual esse? lol

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

o que aparece logo no meio da imagem do filme nos primeiros segundos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, é uma Seriatopora Caliendrum e mais a direita é a Hydnophora (:: Share my Frags :: - Portal para Troca de Corais, Peixes, Invertebrados e Artigos Reef)

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Seriatopora Caliendrum era essa mesmo. Um dia destes tenho que arranjar um frag desses :P adoro esse coral

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, é só dizeres para quando quiseres que isso arranja-se, cresce muito rápida.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Vou tratar das cyanos que me apareceram agora e depois dou-te uma apitadela  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O aquário está muito bom, gostei muito do vídeo... boas cores, muito clean... altamente!

Também me chamou a atenção o facto de teres dado uma "carecada" a uma acropora.... eh eh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, obrigado.

Hehehe pois foi, é para arrebitarem no crescimento. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Esta excelente!  :Pracima: 

Saudações

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado.

...

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas Marco e pessoal, já me sinto mais descansado, ainda mais porque vou para fora e o aqua ia tar 6 dias sem o meu controlo, fiz ontem novamente o teste de NO2 e já deu 0.01.  
> Fica-se é sem saber se o NO2 era resultado ou não da mini DSB.
> 
> Agora tenho outro pequeno caso, tenho um tufo de algas a crescer no meio da Hystrix Rosa. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.


Boas pessoal, esta situação da Hystrix resolveu-se por si própria, ou seja as algas acabaram por secar e desaparecer sem lhes mexer. 
Esta foi uma situação que demonstra que quanto menos mexer melhor, e com calma tudo se consegue.

As fotos que pus mais abaixo foram tiradas com a minha nova máquina fotográfica a prova de água para mostrar a nova aquisição cor-de-rosa.  :Whistle: 

http://www.rcp-technik.com/typo3/index.php?id=122&no_cache=1&L=1&tx_ewcamerasheet_p  i1[view]=detail&tx_ewcamerasheet_pi1[id]=770

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas

Reparei que tiveste um grande aumento de nitratos, foi devido a que?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, não sei, ainda estou por descobrir, já tirei areão, TPA´s, e não baixa.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Mas antes de retirares o areão já tinhas esses valores?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim já se registava antes de tirar o areão, começou a aparecer semanas antes, mesmo assim consegui baixar o NO2.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Se calhar mencionaste antes ou até já testaste mas.... de certeza que não é a osmose que está "saturada"?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, já pensei nisso e já a testei, dá no2 e no3 a niveis baixos, testei a duas semanas, vou testar mais logo novamente.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, testado e comprovado...

Teste á água de osmose:

No2 - 0
No3 - 2.5
Po4 - 0
Si - 0

Teste água do aquário

No2 - 0
No3 - 25
Po4 - 0
Si - 0

Pouco a pouco parece que a osmose está a aumentar o No3 do aqua, mas mesmo assim fico mais descansado é de ver o No2 a 0. 

Vou tratar de mudar a osmose, tenho de mudar a membrana ou só outros dois estágios, ou tudo?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A melhor maneira de saber se a osmose está a trabalhar "bem" ou não é através dos TDS. Se pudesses arranjar alguém que te emprestasse um medidor TDS é o ideal.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, pensei que fazer os testes a osmose seria o mesmo que TDS.

Não tenho controlador TDS, procura-se alma caridosa para testar a minha osmose. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Bem... fazer os testes pode ser uma maneira indirecta de aferir se a osmose está a trabalhar eficientemente (até porque o teu problema é nitratos altos), mas o melhor é mesmo para tirar teimas, é medir os TDS

Os TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) acabam por medir melhor todos os componentes de matéria orgânica/inorgânica que a água da companhia pode trazer. 

O areão e a rocha como estão? Aparentemente pelas fotos parecem limpos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, está tudo normal, não vejo alterações nenhumas em nada.

Cumps.

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Boas Ricardo, pensei que fazer os testes a osmose seria o mesmo que TDS.
> 
> Não tenho controlador TDS, procura-se alma caridosa para testar a minha osmose. :P
> 
> Cumps.


Tenho um medidor de TDS se quiseres já sabes para onde ligar, assim aproveito para ver os teus frags :P

Abraço

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Acho que na Aquahobby te fazem isso.

Pelo menos fiquei com essa ideia?

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio obrigado, vou falar com o Luis da Aquahobby.
De qualquer maneira acho que vou comprar uma Osmose nova, desta vez de 4 estágios.

A minha já tem mais de 1 ano e por volta de 2000L feitos e nunca lhe mudei nada...

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Tenho um medidor de TDS se quiseres já sabes para onde ligar, assim aproveito para ver os teus frags :P
> 
> Abraço


Boas, então é combinar, talvez para a semana, pois nunca viste o meu aqua.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, quando acordei e fui ver do aqua, esta um aglomerado destes bixinhos no canto do aqua que depois acabaram por esconderem-se com o aparecimento da luz, alguém sabe o que é?

Obrigado, cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Também tenho bués disso aqui no meu reef. Sempre ando tirando mas são muitos.

Não me digam que custam 1 cada um...  :Smile: 

Abraco,
FM

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Sem querer afirmar,visto as fotos não serem as melhores,tenho para mim que são "Trochidae" (Stomatella Snails),super benéficos no àqua.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas caro Jorge Neves, obrigado pela ajuda, eu pensei que fossem Cerithes, mas tanto as Cerithes como as Stomatella Snails não tenho idea de as ter posto no aqua, a menos que viessem com alguma coisa.

Aqui fica um pouco maior:



Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece-me aquele tipo de "micro-vida" que eu nunca sei o nome, mas que é normal e benéfica (= detritívoros) para os aquários.

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas

eu também tenho, isso se não me engano são  uns caracois parecidos aos bee snails porque no meu já cresceram alguns e agora já estão num estado adulto. Mas também não excluo a hipotese das cerithes... podem ter vindo ovos com algum frag por exemplo...

----------


## joaoTomas

Também podem ser nassarius! daqui a uns tempos verifica se não tens uns snails destes...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas caro Jorge Neves, obrigado pela ajuda, eu pensei que fossem Cerithes, mas tanto as Cerithes como as Stomatella Snails não tenho idea de as ter posto no aqua, a menos que viessem com alguma coisa.
> 
> Aqui fica um pouco maior:
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.


 :Olá:  Bruno

A rocha viva sempre reservou muitas surprezas e os corais também.
Vê em baixo se encontras o que procuras.

Snails, Limpets
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, nunca mais os vi, seja qual for tipo de snail, será benéfico, mais tarde quando crescerem e se crescerem ve-se o que é.
Apareceu-me mais uma carrada de coisas a tempos, mas esses consegui identificar, são turbos.  :Wink: 

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pelos comentários.

Como habitual segue a lista das últimas entradas:

-Porcelain Anemone Crab (Neopetrolisthes ohshimai)
-Cleaner Common Wrasse (Labroides dimidiatus) 
-Blue Tuxedo Urchin (Mespilia globulus)  

-Rose Bulb Anemone (Entacmaea quadricolor) 

-Euphyllia Roxa pontas brancas (Euphyllia Glabrescens) 
-Trumpet Coral Azul (Caulastrea Curvata) 
-Euphyllia Verde pontas amarela (Euphyllia Paranchora) 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, só para relatar a situação do balling, com a quantidade de corais, tive de aumentar o doseamento.

Resultados:
CA-380
MG-1280
KH-8.9

Doses:
CA-70ml
MG-120ml
KH-140ml

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ultimamente alguns SPS que estão no seguimento da corrente da vortech tem vindo a crescer algas na lateral que leva com a corrente.
O estranho é que a meses que os corais estão nos seus sitios e só agora está a aparecer estes casos.
Alguém sabe de algo?

Obrigado, cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Acumulam-se detritos nessa zona levados pela corrente? 

Procura mover a Vortech um pouco, pode ser que esteja muito próxima desses corais.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a Vortech está na mesma posição quase a dois anos, e os SPS em questão estão a 6 meses na mesma posição, mas só agora é que aconteceu isto.

Reduzi o caudal da vortech a ver o que acontece.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas, ultimamente alguns SPS que estão no seguimento da corrente da vortech tem vindo a crescer algas na lateral que leva com a corrente.
> O estranho é que a meses que os corais estão nos seus sitios e só agora está a aparecer estes casos.
> Alguém sabe de algo?
> 
> Obrigado, cumps.


Isso também me está a acontecer, recentemente a hystrix começou a ganhar alga castanha avermelhada (parece cianos) na parte onde leva com a corrente mais forte da vortech, é o unico coral que esta mesmo em frente à bomba e ganha alga precisamente na parte que apanha a corrente. não é esquisito? como pode ganhar detritos na zona onde tem mais corrente? e com uma bomba forte a apontar precisamente para esse sitio??

----------


## António Vitor

> Isso também me está a acontecer, recentemente a hystrix começou a ganhar alga castanha avermelhada (parece cianos) na parte onde leva com a corrente mais forte da vortech, é o unico coral que esta mesmo em frente à bomba e ganha alga precisamente na parte que apanha a corrente. não é esquisito? como pode ganhar detritos na zona onde tem mais corrente? e com uma bomba forte a apontar precisamente para esse sitio??


Se estiverem debilitados, qualquer coisa, ou em conjunto pode ser sufiencte para morrerem...

Isso é um factor de stress, uma bomba daquelas (qualquer uma) mesmo em frente...
 :Big Grin: 
podem até se aguentarem durante meses, ou mesmo anos, mas depois em conjunto com outro factor de stress...

Os corais com saúde jamais ganham algas, com pouca ou muita circulação.

----------


## joaoTomas

Percebo isso perfeitamente, mas o que é certo é que do outro lado o coral está com cores brutais, alias nunca esteve tao bonito, se estivesse doente não deveria ressentir-se em todo o coral??

----------


## António Vitor

> Percebo isso perfeitamente, mas o que é certo é que do outro lado o coral está com cores brutais, alias nunca esteve tao bonito, se estivesse doente não deveria ressentir-se em todo o coral??


Às vezes da saúde para a doença vai apenas um ligeiro passo...muito pequeno...

A água a bater a grande velocidade deve mesmo ser um factor de grande stress, e importante para estar a acontecer isso.


Os corais são colónias de polipos, embora estejam juntos e podendo partilhar nutrientes, cada pólipo é um individuo... e portanto faz sentido metade estar bem e a outra metade...não.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Às vezes da saúde para a doença vai apenas um ligeiro passo...muito pequeno...
> 
> A água a bater a grande velocidade deve mesmo ser um factor de grande stress, e importante para estar a acontecer isso.
> 
> 
> Os corais são colónias de polipos, embora estejam juntos e podendo partilhar nutrientes, cada pólipo é um individuo... e portanto faz sentido metade estar bem e a outra metade...não.


Exacto, entretanto já mudei a posição da bomba a ver vamos se o coral melhora, mas desde já deixo um contra nas vortech o facto de não pudermos direccionar a bomba para onde queremos e isso pode afectar os corais como no meu caso e do Bruno.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas. Eu posso ter tido ajudado a festa com a historiaa do No2 e No3, com osmose por renovar e lampadas em fim de vida....

Ja estou a tratar disso faltando so as lampadas.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas. Eu posso ter tido ajudado a festa com a historiaa do No2 e No3, com osmose por renovar e lampadas em fim de vida....
> 
> Ja estou a tratar disso faltando so as lampadas.
> 
> Cumps.


Bruno penso que o problema seja do stress que o António fala,isto porque o único coral que leva com a corrente directa é o que está a branquear e ganhar alga. Ele ganha algas mesmo por branquear devido à morte de tecido e depois ganha as algas, já mudei a posição da bomba espero que recupere rapidamente. Vai dando noticias dos teus também Bruno.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, obrigado pelas sugestões.
Vou deixar mais um tempo os corais no mesmo sitio e esperar o que acontece após a correcção de algumas coisas que estavam pendentes, como Osmose e Luzes.
Aqui fica uma foto dos corais em questão, ainda estão a pelo menos 20/30cm da Vortech...



Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ficam aqui umas fotos tiradas por cima.  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, agora umas com uma máquina baratuxa submergivel...

----------


## joaoTomas

Grandes cores! ao vivo ainda é melhor  :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Grande Cromo :SbOk2: 

Acho que as fotos são interessantes mas não fazem jus as cores dos teus corais.

A foto do camarão esta excelente! Experimenta tirar mais fotos aos vivos no contexto do aquário.

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas vizinho,obrigado.

São as cores dos SPS que não queres por hehehehe.

Agora a seguir ao verão/férias vou passar ao LPS, a casa já está cheia de SPS... lol

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal.

Cheguei agora de 15 dias de férias fora sem ver e controlar o aqua, ficou tudo automatizado, reposição, comida (2 tipos), etc.
Conclusão, quanto menos puser as mãos no aqua melhor fica, tudo estava a 100%, sem baixas, e com crescimentos superiores ao habitual, digo isto porque tinha corais que estavam um pouco estagnados no crescimento, e agora após este tempo rebentaram de crescimento, por isso volto a dizer, quanto menos se mexe no aqua melhor.  :Smile: 

Ah aparece uma dúvida, qual o problema de guerras quimicas entre corais?

Cumps.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Ah aparece uma dúvida, qual o problema de guerras quimicas entre corais?
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno.

A meu ver, nenhum, porque os corais conseguem resolver essa situação sem acção do homem na natureza, mas nos nossos aquários a coisa é outra.
Quando os corais sentem a presença de outro coral tentam desviar os ramos e as vezes nem se chegam a tocar, mas quando se tocam ai começa a guerra química "ganha o mais forte" o mais forte queima o mais fraco as vezes mutuamente isso pode levar a uma infecção e a morte do coral.

-Mas as vezes eles conseguem coabitar com outros corais.
ex: Uma vez comprei umas histix ao companheiro Juca e nela trazia uma acropora que estava a crescer agarrada a histrix.

ex: Já comprei corais com 3 corais diferentes na mesma base e eles crescem sem se tocar.


http://www.google.pt/imgres?q=histri...1t:429,r:0,s:0 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Tenho uma "Montipora Capricornis Vermelha",que no crescimento encostou a uma "Acropora Válida",na briga venceu a Acro,não restando à Monti se não desviar o crescimento para outra banda.
A mesma Monti entrou no caminho de uma "Hydnophora" que também venceu e mais uma vez a Monti,teve que arrepiar caminho. 
Tudo isto muito recente,no caso da Hydno há 15 dias.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaoTomas

Bruno e em relação aos corais que estavam em frente à bomba como estão? Eu mudei a posição da minha bomba e posso dizer-te que já noto melhorias, a hystrix ja está a recuperar e uma acropora comerçou a notar-se um maior crescimento.  :SbOk: 


PS: e já sabes o minimo possivel com as "manapulas dentro do aqua"  :yb624: 

Força nisso...cada vez está melhor!

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Bruno e em relação aos corais que estavam em frente à bomba como estão? Eu mudei a posição da minha bomba e posso dizer-te que já noto melhorias, a hystrix ja está a recuperar e uma acropora comerçou a notar-se um maior crescimento. 
> 
> 
> PS: e já sabes o minimo possivel com as "manapulas dentro do aqua" 
> 
> Força nisso...cada vez está melhor!


Boas João, desviei um pouco a rocha que tem os corais, mas penso que algo se passa, porque reduzi o caudal da Vortech, e no corais do meio do aqua também estão a ficar na mesma situação.  :Frown: 

Começei agora a usar a nova osmose, e vou renovar as lampadas, vamos ver no que dá.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tenho vários generos de corais a lutarem por espaço, mas a questão é se as reacções quimicas são prejudiciais ao aqua, qualidade da água, peixes, etc?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Tive a ver ontem o reef do Bruno, a anemona se destaca no reef pela cor, lindíssima.

Os corais parecem todos bem, boas cores e tal, agora não perguntem como o Bruno têm um bom equilibrio com uma vortech a 60% num reef tão cheio como aquele, enquanto andamos cá (eu) com a vortech a 100% lagoon mode e ainda tenho lá zonas que parece não haver circulação e têm algas.

Cada dia que passa vejo que a melhor solução é a polícita do "deixa quieto" e toca a andar...

Não mexas, Bruno, tá fixe o reef.

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas, tenho vários generos de corais a lutarem por espaço, mas a questão é se as reacções quimicas são prejudiciais ao aqua, qualidade da água, peixes, etc?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


 :Olá:  Bruno

Não Bruno(...)não são.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, tenho vários generos de corais a lutarem por espaço, mas a questão é se as reacções quimicas são prejudiciais ao aqua, qualidade da água, peixes, etc?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno :Olá: 

As guerras químicas entre corais, para além dos danos um ao outro provocada pela luta de espaço, liberta para a água toxinas de podem desde simplesmente inibir o crescimento de outros corais até os levar a morte. Daí que principalmente num aqua com muitos corais seja sempre recomendado bons escumadores, frequentes TPA e uso regular de carvão activo. 
Pesquisa um pouco sobre alelopatia.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pelas respostas.

Algumas lutas tenho tentado evitar, outras não consigo sem a quebra do coral.

Eu penso que tenho um bom escumador (ATB Nano), uso carvão activo da Deltec, e passei a fazer TPA de 15 em 15 dias em vez de mês a mês.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Peço desculpa pela minha ignorãncia (...) mas tenho para mim que o fenómeno "Alelopático",não encaixa na guerra dos corais??.
O que acontece e aí o Ricardo tem razão,è que o mais forte inibe nessa àrea de contacto o crescimento do outro,obrigando-o a crescer em outra direcção,pela minha experiência ao vivo,não mais que isso.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

As guerras entre os corais que se tocam penso serem guerras "físicas"... as guerras "químicas" são através de libertação de toxinas pela coluna de água que ao chegarem aos corais rivais (normalmente rivalidade entre grandes tipos de corais, i.e., Moles, LPS e SPS), provocam stress nos mesmos e inibem crescimento e desenvolvimento. Daí a grande utilidade da utilização de carvão super-activado, pois permite absorver grande parte dessas toxinas e manter as várias grandes famílias de corais num mesmo sistema.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas,
> 
> As guerras entre os corais que se tocam penso serem guerras "físicas"... as guerras "químicas" são através de libertação de toxinas pela coluna de água que ao chegarem aos corais rivais (normalmente rivalidade entre grandes tipos de corais, i.e., Moles, LPS e SPS), provocam stress nos mesmos e inibem crescimento e desenvolvimento. Daí a grande utilidade da utilização de carvão super-activado, pois permite absorver grande parte dessas toxinas e manter as várias grandes famílias de corais num mesmo sistema.


 :Olá:  Artur

A ser assim,não se viam sistemas apinhados de corais de várias proveniências,em que muitos deles nem sequer utilizam carvão activo...mais...a ser assim não havia inibidores que mantivessem a exuberãncia e crescimento dos ditos sem marzelas e no caso a que assisti no meu àqua,a agressão aconteceu antes de se tocarem e através de um tipo de tentáculos,que dávam parecer estar a bombardear o vizinho.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pela vossa ajuda.

Tenho de tirar fotos aos conflitos para por aqui.

Cumps.

----------


## brunoarrojado

O teu reef está excelente, os meus parabens  :Smile:   :tutasla:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Bruno, obrigado.

Pessoal, o que acham da utilização de Biopellets no meu aqua?

Cumps.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas Bruno, obrigado.
> 
> Pessoal, o que acham da utilização de Biopellets no meu aqua?
> 
> Cumps.


Como sabes, não sou ainda grande entendido, mas pelo que tenho lido os bio pellets só trazem vantagens.

Abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, outra questão que se pôe é a quando do uso de Biopellets deixo de usar resinas e carvão activo?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas Bruno, obrigado.
> 
> Pessoal, o que acham da utilização de Biopellets no meu aqua?
> 
> Cumps.


Parece-me bem. Especialmente porque aparentas ter um problema crónico com NO3.

Há quem tenha trocado do método Zeovit para NP-Biopellets e está contente com os resultados.

O exemplo mais famoso....

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Olá Bruno!

Porque não zeovit?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Ricardo obrigado.

Luis, o Zeovit parece-me muito complexo e mais trabalhoso, e teria de comprar mais equipamento.

Eu queria manter a minha filosofia de simplicidade.

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Viva!

Eu vou montar o meu aquário esta semana, e irei optar quase de certeza pelo zeovit, sim tens razão ele realmente ele é trabalhoso. Nesse caso opta pelas biopellets que a meu ver é bastante simples

----------


## joaoTomas

Bruno eu uso bio pellets e comigo resultaram... acho um bom metodo para reduzir os nitratos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Só para teres uma noção da brutalidade do método Zeovit para fosfatos e nitratos (Zeobak + Zeofood + ZeoStart), estou há cerca de um mês e tal sem qualquer circulação no aquário além da bomba de retorno (em tratamento contra o íctio) e os corais tipo Montipora e Pocilloporas não apresentaram problemas... Se não estivesse a utilizar um método pro-biótico como este era bem provável ter perdido alguns destes SPS...

Em termos de trabalho do método Zeovit não é mais do que o que despendemos por exemplo a deitar comida congelada... O Zeobak e Zeofood têm um frasquinho conta-gotas e adicionamos duas vezes por semana muito facilmente. O Zeostart já é tipo o UltraLife e através de seringa, mas como tenho uma série delas que sobraram dos kits de testes, de uma assentada preparo umas sete ou mais seringas e durante uma semana é só despejar diariamente no aqua. Se tiveres doseadora automática, a adição deste ZeoStart até poderá ser automatizada. A dose habitual ronda os 0.4 a 0.8 ml para 400 litros de água diariamente. E estes três produtos serão mais eficazes adicionando numa altura em que se desligue o escumador por uma ou mais horas.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado Artur, assim fica comprovado que é mesmo trabalhoso. lol

Eu nem comida congelada dou. :P

Tenho a doseadora, mas já está ocupada com o balling.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Obrigado Artur, assim fica comprovado que é mesmo trabalhoso. lol


Nem é assim tanto... mas os resultados upa upa... pergunta ao Basaloco a opinião dele sobre o Zeovit... ele usa uma maior variedade dos produtos Korallen Zucht... e os corais com cores brutais...  :SbOk3:

----------


## joaoTomas

> Nem é assim tanto... mas os resultados upa upa... pergunta ao Basaloco a opinião dele sobre o Zeovit... ele usa uma maior variedade dos produtos Korallen Zucht... e os corais com cores brutais...


Bem em relação a cores etc isso já não se pode comparar com os biopellets porque  os produtos da 2ª parte do metodo zeovit são coisas distintas, a única coisa que podemos por em pé de igualdade é a 1ª parte do metodo zeovit. Até eu estou a ponderar usar alguns produtos da 2ª parte do metodo zeovit para realçar cores e aumento dos corais.

O que podes esperar dos biopellets é a redução do NO3 e fostatos, e aí posso te dizer que funciona, sem trabalho nenhum, colocas os pellets num filtro fluidizado e pronto...esperas pelos resultados.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a questão é que não quero viver para o aquário, por isso queria uma coisa que pudesse montar e não estar sempre a mexer e a preocupar.

As cores não são a grande questão, porque acho que tenho umas cores boas, o que quero alterar é o NO3 e dar mais saúde aos corais. Tal como disse e questionei nos posts mais antigos, há algumas Acroporas que estão a resentir-se.  :Frown: 


Na utilização de Biopellets deixa-se de usar resinas (Fauna Marin) e carvão activo (Deltec)?

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Eu uso carvão activo com os Biopellets na mesma.

----------


## joaoTomas

Também uso carvão activado.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

As Biopellets são um alimento sólido para as bactérias equivalente ao alimento líquido ZeoStart do método Zeovit.

O que poderias fazer era instalar o reactor de biopellets e adquirir apenas o Zeobak e Zeofood. A manutenção das biopellets pelo que sei dará muito pouco trabalho, apenas atestar periodicamente para compensar as consumidas. E o Zeobak + Zeofood, duas a três gotas, apenas duas vezes por semana, fica o sistema a bombar para reduzir nitratos e fosfatos.  :SbOk3: 

Quanto ao carvão activo nada a ver com biopellets e é necessário e complementar. As resinas anti-fosfatos sim podes retirar, aliás a sua presença é prejudicial para a redução dos nitratos pois retira fosfatos e o processo da reprodução das bactérias não tão eficaz. Vai dispensar o reactor de fosfatos.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, já me estás a convencer um pouco...
E em relação ao Balling e elementos traço, há algum conflito?

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Não há problema Bruno, eu neste momento uso balling light + biopellets+carvão activado, sem problemas à mais de 6 meses...

E estou a pensar para breve o Zeovit Vitalizer + Amino concentrate + Xtra (este ultimo a ponderar ainda ou usar só os 2 primeiros)

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sendo assim já estão a dar-me várias hipoteses, ou seja, já está a complicar. :P

-Zeovit Vitalizer
-Amino concentrate
-Xtra
-Zeobak 
-Zeofood

Todos estes são manuais, ou algum que se tenha de misturar e por em reactor?

Está visto que vou ter de ler isto: http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z...glish_1_03.pdf

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas, sendo assim já estão a dar-me várias hipoteses, ou seja, já está a complicar. :P
> 
> -Zeovit Vitalizer
> -Amino concentrate
> -Xtra
> -Zeobak 
> -Zeofood
> 
> Todos estes são manuais, ou algum que se tenha de misturar e por em reactor?
> ...



São todos manuais.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Bruno...

como te disse quando ai estive... deves "arranjar" um método mais eficaz para reduzir os nutrientes no aquario pois só tpas acho pouco.
como sabes tens vários métodos para reduzir nutrientes, pesquisa e faz uns telefonemas pois sei que tens uns contactos bons... eheheh

os pellets são uma opcção e eu estou a usar neste momento um reactor com os da tmc e sinceramente julgo ter melhoras +/- 2 mêses depois de os ter colocado. :SbOk: 


nota: a histerix está a crescer muito depressa mesmo, está muito bonita e grande
1 abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas a todos.

Para ja vou só começar com as np biopellets e ver a reacao do aquário.

Com o  Zeovit nao se tem de fazer mais Tpas, quantas vezes?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas a todos.
> 
> Para ja vou só começar com as np biopellets e ver a reacao do aquário.
> 
> Com o  Zeovit nao se tem de fazer mais Tpas, quantas vezes?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno,

Está visto que não chegaste a ler o guia Zeovit.  :Coradoeolhos:  
Eles recomendam TPA de 5 - 6% semanalmente, ou quando usando o sal  "Reefer's Best" da KZ pode-se reduzir para 5% a cada 15 dias. :SbOk2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, já tive a falar com o melhor guia Zeovit Portugues (Carlos Basaloco), e para já comecei só com as Biopellets para ver a reacção do aqua.

Comprei também um teste da Hanna para os NO2-Nitritos, ao qual deu-me o valor de 18 ppb, alguém sabe a leitura disto?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, já tive a falar com o melhor guia Zeovit Portugues (Carlos Basaloco), e para já comecei só com as Biopellets para ver a reacção do aqua.
> 
> Comprei também um teste da Hanna para os NO2-Nitritos, ao qual deu-me o valor de 18 ppb, alguém sabe a leitura disto?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno :Olá: ,

Assim de repente, assumindo desde já que posso estar errado, e tendo em conta que ppb seja "parts per billion", penso que isso seja igual a 0.018 ppm. :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas, já tive a falar com o melhor guia Zeovit Portugues (Carlos Basaloco), e para já comecei só com as Biopellets para ver a reacção do aqua.
> 
> Comprei também um teste da Hanna para os NO2-Nitritos, ao qual deu-me o valor de 18 ppb, alguém sabe a leitura disto?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


Ui!!! Quem é esse gajo do Zeovit!! Tambem quero conhecer!!ehehehe

Bruno, cada aquário é um aquário, o que é bom para mim pode não ser para ti! Zeovit pode funcionar muito bem quando bem utilizado, mas isso acontece com qualquer metodo seja ele pro-biotico ou não. Eu gosto e vou continuar a utilizar!
Aconcelho vivamente a leres o manual, não só no site da Kz mas talvez no proprio forum! Acho qeu deves colocar todas as questões ao pessoal! No que eu poder ajudar, tas a vontade!

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, já li manual todo, já deu para compreender muito melhor o ZEOVIT, mas como disse, para já fico pelas Biopellets a ver no que dá em relação aos Nitratos e habituação dos corais.

Falei com o pessoal da NP Biopellets, então começei com 150ml.

Obrigado Ricardo.
Sendo os Nitritos 0.018 ppm qual a vossa opinião?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal,

Já fiz novo teste de Nitritos (NO2) e agora já está nos 0.013ppm, o que acham?

Com a adicão das Biopellets ainda não notei a redução dos Nitratos (NO3), também estou a usar uma dose pequena, 150ml.

O que noto é branquamento das bases de algumas Acroporas.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Já fiz novo teste de Nitritos (NO2) e agora já está nos 0.013ppm, o que acham?
> 
> Com a adicão das Biopellets ainda não notei a redução dos Nitratos (NO3), também estou a usar uma dose pequena, 150ml.
> 
> O que noto é branquamento das bases de algumas Acroporas. 
> 
> Cumps.



150ml é muito baixa, vai aumentando a dose aos poucos.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Esse branqueamento é de morte de tecido ou é apenas o tecido do coral a perder aquele tom acastanhado?

Não me parece que as biopellets estejam a causar morte de tecido... não com essa quantidade de pellets. Vai pondo mais pellets mas com calma... o que me faz alguma confusão são esses nitritos presentes no aquário, principalmente ao fim deste tempo todo. Dá a ideia de algum problema nas bactérias do ciclo...

Cumprimento, Sergio Carmo aka zprops

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, esse branqueamento é pela base a volta, fica mesmo branco, em algumas já está a crescer nova base por cima desse branco, mas há outras que ainda estão a branquear, em alguns casos dei corte e voltei a colar.

Reparei que isto comecou a acontecer quando a entrada das Biopellets, eu posso aumentar a dose, tenho é receio que piore a situação.

Em Julho, Agosto tive um diferente tipo de problema, era algumas acroporas que na parte que levam com a corrente estava a morrer e a crescer algas, mas esta situação já acabou e estão a recuperar.


Tenho de por foto da recuperação.


Em Junho tive os Nitritos (No2) mais altos, mas isso foi porque estava a formar-se uma pequena DSB por causa do Two Spot Goby andar a fazer buracos, acabei por tirar algum areão, ai o Nitritos baixaram mas não chegaram a desaparecer, foi por isso que comprei o teste da Hanna para ser mais preciso, agora vou comprar os dos Fosfatos (Po4).

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Se realmente as bases estão a branquear com tecido morto não adiciones ainda mais pellets... aguarda mais um tempo. Os corais têm de se habituar à redução de nutrientes primeiro... sem pressas isso vai lá. Garante que as pellets têm uma corrente boa.

Essa situação dos nitritos continua a ser estranha porque eles são um subproduto que num aquário maturado desaparece com muita facilidade, aliás nem chega a aparecer. 
As razões habituais para o seu aparecimento :
1 - População abundante - o teu escumador é bom o suficiente para que isto n seja problema
2 - Comida abundante - idem
3 - Remoção de bactérias - Com retirada de areia ou rocha colonizada de bactérias
4 - Morte de bactérias - Medicação, alterações na água de osmose, metais pesados ou produtos à base de cloro na água, uso constante de UV

Eu aponto mais para os ultimos 2... já alguma vez utilizaste algum composto bacteriano para reforçares o ciclo?

Já agora... o problema com a DSB não é a formação de nitritos em alta quantidade e habitualmente o problema dela só aparece muito mais tarde com a formação de compostos de enxofre que são libertados repentinamente para a água com efeitos devastadores.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio, obrigado pela resposta.

Nunca fui de adicionar aditivos, só mesmo balling e seus elementos traço, em relação ao UV está desligado a algum tempo, só tirei areia, mas mesmo assim ainda tenho lá muita, 3cm, comida dou muito pouca, 1 vez por dia e congelado só uma vez por semana.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, não sei o que se está a passar com o meu aqua mas começaram a haver branqueamentos lentos nos corais, será da introdução dos Biopellets?

Os Fosfatos (Po4) estão a 0, os Nitratos (No3) continuam nos 10 e os Nitritos (No2) no teste da Hanna apresenta o valor de 3 ppb, penso que seja 0.003, certo?

Qual a vossa opinião?

Obrigado

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bruno, não sei se já alguém referiu, mas e subidas de temperatura?
Com estes dias que tem estado tenho reparado que no meu as vezes tenho picos de 28 graus mesmo usando só leds pois a casa aquece muito e só baixa este valor se tiver o AC ligado por períodos longos.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Baltasar, penso que não seja por ai, os picos de temperatura não passam dos 27ºc, tenho as ventoinhas e a noite fica a janela aberta junto ao aqua, que faz logo baixar para os 24.5ºc.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Bruno,

Na minha opinião, é pior ocorrerem variações superiores a 1-2ºC durante o dia, do que manter o aquário a 27ºC. Eu já mantive aquários durante o Verão a 28ºC, sem qualquer tipo de problema. Subi gradualmente a temperatura para 28ºC antes do início do Verão e durante o calor, não tive problemas. Claro que a água nunca passou dos 29ºC.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, mas só passado dois Verões completos é que isto ia acontecer?
Por isso a minha dúvida se será da temperatura.

Cumps.

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola bruno. 
como sabes sou meio leigo nisto, mas vou deixar a minha dica....

No outro dia estive no oceanario e reparei que os corais grandes, acabam por ficar com topos tao largos, que a luz nao chega as bases, que acabam por morrer, as bases estao iluminadas, mas nao teem luz suficiente...

ou entao as luzes poderao ja nao ser/ter potencia suficiente para tanto coral....

grande abraco
ingo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bruno...
na minha opinião, não é da temperatura.... deves ter outro problema qualquer.  
Podes tirar mais fotos dos corais?

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Olá... tenta ver se as pellets não estão com corrente a mais ou se não estás a usar mta quantidade.

A redução drástica dos nutrientes na água pode afectar as partes do coral que estão mais protegidas da luz e que portanto necessitam de mais nutrientes para se aguentar. A corrente e a quantidade de pellets podem estar a provocar uma descida demasiado rápida dos nutrientes...

----------


## Cesar Soares

E as famosas, famigeradas, terríveis e amigas das acroporas planárias? Não? Ou não é só em acroporas que tens STN?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas. Dessas meninas ja andei  procura e nao encontro. Talvez porque mando as bases para o lixo.

O stn tambem apareceu numa montipora, hidnopora e acans.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, aqui fica um video e testes para vossa analise e opinião.

Cumps.

Temp. 25ºc
Dens. 1024
PH 8.1
KH 9.3
CA 380
MG 1350
NH4 0
NO2 0.009
NO3 12
PO4 0
SI 0

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> KH 9.3
> CA 380
> MG 1350


Boas Bruno,

Talvez tenha havido um aumento no crescimento dos corais, com maior consumo de cálcio, e as doses de balling até então se tornem insuficientes para manter os níveis adequados...

Tens o cálcio nos 380ppm (no gráfico do reefstats em setembro aparece a 360ppm) e ainda não fazes ideia do porquê os corais estarem a branquear :SbQuestion2:  duhhhhhhhhh  :Admirado: 

Isso é elementar... Kh abaixo de 7ºd, Cálcio abaixo de 400ppm, ou Magnésio abaixo de 1200ppm, qualquer uma destas situações individuais ou em conjunto, é Pecado Mortal na Bíblia dos Reefs de SPS...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Artur, por os valores não estarem actualizados no Myreefstats, não quer dizer que no aqua não estejam bem, como uso balling, faço testes semanalmente para manter as doses certas.

É possivel que o problema seja por ai, mas não acredito muito, antes de ter balling, tive sempre os valores a CA 300 e MG 1000 durante um ano, e tudo estava bem.

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Olá Bruno... realmente isso parecem zonas de STN. Não é branqueamento causado pelas biopellets (que é normal aparecer por redução de nutrientes) pq se fosse podias sempre dar aminoacidos para compensar alguma coisa. E também não é do crescimento do coral como já foi dito por aqui...

Não será fosfatos? Variações acentuadas de Kh ou Ph durante o dia? Variações bruscas de temperatura? Esses são os suspeitos habituais para esse tipo de degradação das bases... 

E se queres um conselho... relax and lay back. Os corais tem cores razoaveis e quanto mais stressado estiveres à volta do aquário e mais mexeres pior fica.
Retirares areia pode retirar algum lixo mas também podes causar problemas, até pq a maior parte do lixo da areia encontra-se debaixo da rocha e nos buracos da mesma... mas mexeres vais causar problemas a curto prazo também.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu agora parei com as Biopellets, vou por uma bomba de 1000l/h porque estava com uma de 500 l/h e havia biopellets paradas.

No Ph nunca registei ocscilacões tanto diurnas como nocturnas, no Kh varia entre os 8-9kh, mas lentamente.

Po4 e Silicatos com os testes da Salifert não aparece nada, vou comprar um teste da Hanna para ter melhor precisão.

E os valores de No2 e No3 não será disso?

Em Junho retirei areia para baixar os No2, resultou, mas não baixou os No3.

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bruno 1000 e pouco e tenho um reactor 600 o mais pequeno da TMC e tenho uma sicce de 1300, aquilo ao fim de algum tempo começa a criar ligações das bactérias e se não tiver forca/caudal suficiente começam a parar de mexer.

Penso ser melhor ter mais forca e ter de se estrangular no inicio um pouco e ir abrindo a medida que o tempo passa até se gastarem e quando fores repor os pellets voltar a estrangular de novo.

Não sei que reactor tens, mas os da TMC não tem protecção na saída logo se quiseres manter a bomba sempre no caudal máximo e não andares com regulações eu meti um circulo por dentro de rede (de quadricula plástica fina) daquelas que se pode comprar no AKI, etc. e assim as pellets nunca passam, claro que rouba um pouco ao caudal da bomba dai ser preferível ter mais do que menos ehhehe.

Esta é a experiencia que tenho no meu caso não quer dizer que seja a 100% correcta, mas de tudo que testei foi o que tive melhor rendimento e sem pellets parados.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, é este:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

bruno eu usei um antigo filtro de areia e coloquei lá as pellets e funciona na perfeiçao 
só foi dificil colocar as pellets com um funil pois entram poucas de cada x ehehehehehe

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas este reactor é bom, tenho é de lhe por uma bomba mais forte, vou compra-la.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

...

----------


## João Seguro

grandes obras que vão para aí  :Wink: 

Olha o frag que me arranjaste está muito fixe, adaptou-se bem e nota-se bons crescimentos  :Wink: 

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ainda bem que o frag está a prosperar.  :Smile: 

Vamos ver se a obra não tem perdas ou derrapagens...

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, já tenho o teste de fosfatos da Hanna e deu 0.02 ppm, o que acham?



Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Corre o teste pelo menos 2 ou 3 vezes porque eu tenho sempre resultados diferentes a cada medição, de qualquer forma 0.02 parece-me bem.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu corri 3 vezes, a partir da 2 vez passou para 0.01 ppm.

Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas, eu corri 3 vezes, a partir da 2 vez passou para 0.01 ppm.
> 
> Cumps.


O checker tem uma margem de erro de 0,04 o que significa que, no máximo, tens 0,05. Na minha opinião, fosfatos não são o teu problema...
Como já foi dito, eu apostava na variação mais ou menos bruta de algum parâmetro.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Cesar, eles indicam precisão de +-4% e não 0.04ppm, por isso de 0.02 dá 0.0208.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

*Especificações HI 713 (Fosfatos) 
Gama 0.00 a 2.50 ppm (mg/L) 
Resolução 0.01 ppm (mg/L) 
Precisão ±4% de leitura ±0.04 ppm (mg/L) @ 25ºC  
Fonte de Luz LED @ 525 nm 
Detector de Luz Fotocélula de silicone 
Ambiente 0 a 50ºC (32 a 122ºF); HR máx. 95% não-condensação 
Tipo de bateria (1) 1.5V AAA 
Desligar Após 2 minutos de não-utilização e após leituras 
Dimensões 81.5 x 61 x 37.5 mm (3.2 x 2.4 x 1.5”) 
Peso 64 g (2.25 oz.)  
Método Adaptação do Standard Method 4500-PE*

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Precisão ±4% de leitura ±0.04 ppm (mg/L) @ 25ºC  
> [/B]


humm ok! mas também diz 0,04 ppm logo a seguir, daí a minha dúvida..
Seja como for, isso pouco importa uma vez que dos fosfatos parece não ser.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois não sei ainda.

O aqua vai levar agora uma limpeza e um restyling interior.

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Ficamos à espera de fotos para comprovar :P

----------


## joaoTomas

Boa sorte com as novas mudanças Bruno, em relação às pellets realmente não acho que seja a causa desses branqueamentos, falando por experiencia própria estou muito satisfeito com esse metodo. Quando comecei tinha 25ppm de NO3, introduzi as pellets num reactor parecido ao teu mas a bomba também era fraquinha e não mexia quase nada as pellets, mas por um lado até foi bom porque deveria ter posto as pellets aos poucos em vez de despejar o pacote todo de 500g e como vi muitas reviews alguns sistemas ficaram com a agua "leitosa" e alguns corais ressentiram-se, um mes ou 2 mais tarde troquei de bomba e as pellets começaram a  mexer  assim como o valor de nitratos começaram a descer chegando aos 0.5ppm!!! passaram-se cerca de 6 meses assim depois começaram a aumentar de novo, isto porque muitas pellets já tinham sido consumidas, cheguei aos 2.5ppm e voltei a introduzir mais pellets e em 2 semanas fiquei com os nitratos a 0.2ppm e neste momento estão nesse valor, caso os nitratos "zerarem" acho que vou começar a ligar o reactor apenas algumas horas diárias.

Em relação ao teu caso, lembrei me de andares a retirar areia porque querias ficar com menos altura de areão, não pudera ter sido disso? Esse valor de nitritos está actualizado?

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Lá estarei para ajudar 

Algo me diz que vai sair mais um excelente layout  :yb665:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Bruno! Quero ver isso em 1ª pessoa. :Pracima: 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pelo apoio.

O layout vai ser com o que já cá tenho, vamos ver no que sai...

Já tenho tudo organizado, possivelmente vai ser segunda o dia todo nisto...

Não sei é como lavar a areia viva...

Cumps.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

boas. pra lavar usa uma meia de vidro, ou varias, boa sorte para o aqua. já estava muito bonito, ainda vai ficar melhor  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu usei um balde de plástico e um coador grande de rede fina  para recolher a areia.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, a questao é se lavo com agua de osmose ou salgada?

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Com agua de osmose matas a vida que tens na areia, com agua salgada não.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, já foi desmontando... e remontado!  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Queremos fotos???  :Olá:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Malta quer é fotos.... Deixa-te de conversa  :yb665:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Fotos! Fotos!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, então pronto aqui fica as fotos tiradas um pouco a pressa, espero que gostem e comentem.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas pessoal, já foi desmontando... e remontado! 
> 
> Cumps.


 :Olá:  Bruno

Essa remontagem está espectacular  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

:yb677: 
 :yb677: 
 :yb677: 
Muito Bom!
 :yb677:

----------


## João Seguro

Parece como novo xD

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Muito bom,

Como aliás tens nos vindo a habituar! :Pracima: 

Tenho de ir ver isso.

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ora ai está grande Bruno !  :Pracima: 
Nada que uma boa limpeza a fundo e cara lavada não resolva, agora é manter essa qualidade, seguir ao sabor do tempo e estar atendo aos parâmetros.

Parabéns !!!  :Palmas:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Bruno

Parabéns pela remontagem, está muito bom. 
Só um reparo, é conveniente segurar melhor essa Vortech, como está vai acabar por cair.

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Ola Celso!

Porque achas que a vortech vai cair? Eu tenho a minha assim e como alertaste o Bruno , fiquei a pensar no assunto!

Um abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, obrigado pelos vossos comentários. 

O layout foi feito com as rochas que já tinha, tirei três rochas para reduzir quantidade de ocupação de espaço em altura, ao inicio não gostei muito de como ficou o layout, mas agora já gosto mais, é questão de hábito.

Irei fazer um video para que se veja melhor o novo layout.

Quanto a vortech uso assim desde o inicio á dois anos, o cabo está preso, nunca caiu o mexeu do sitio.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica o video em HD.

Cumps.

*Antes - Outubro 2011
*


*Agora - Novembro 2011
*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, então o que acham?

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

acho que foi um mudança para melhor,embora em video ou fotos nunca se conseguira ver realmente a mudança a 100 %

tens de ter particular cuidado que numa mudança drastica dessas muita coisa morreu, o sistema tem de se iquilibrar de novo

irá haver algumas das quais nem te apercebes, embora parece tudo muito bem por agora
aconselhava-te a seguir bem o aquario por volta dos 16/20 dias depois da mudança,deverás ter agua, seja ela salinada ou natural para uma grande tpa se eventuamente foi o caso

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bonito o aquario parabens :yb677:

----------


## ricardotrindade

Estás de parabéns Bruno, embora faça das palavras do Carlos Mota as minhas. segue agora com muita atenção os parâmetros para não teres desilusões.
Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários e por todos os que virão.

Nesta mudança foram substituidos 180L de água, e já tenho mais prontos para a próxima TPA.

Com esta mudança até agora só perdi uma Acropora Staghorn, que já aqui tenho de novo vinda do coral mãe.  :Wink: 

Esta semana vou dar inicio ao Biopellets com a nova bomba e fazer os testes todos, faz hoje uma semana da mudança.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

unlediah.jpg

Boas pessoal, ontem fiz os testes, e ai está as tais surpresas das remontagens...

Os fosfatos dispararam, algo que tinha quase a 0, agora qual a razão para terem aparecido?

Nitratos e Nitritos reduziram.

Cálcio aumentou, deve ter sido por ter reduzido alguma quantidade de corais, parei de dosear.

Começei com os Biopellets, vamos ver no que dá...

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Mexidas no areão e na rocha dão sempre subida de nutrientes, isto se não tiveres o hábito de lhes mexer com frequência. Debaixo e dentro das rochas acumulam-se mtos fosfatos que são precipitados... quando os misturas para a coluna de água eles voltam a ficar solúveis e a aparecer. Isto é um fenómeno que acontece passados alguns anos (mesmo sem mexidas na rocha) em aquários com muita rocha e que nunca foram limpas... 

Para além disso essas mexidas vão fazer-te invarialvemente passar por um mini-ciclo, visto que muita da vida do teu aquário foi exportada para fora do teu sistema. Não te admires se vires algum boom de micro-algas ou mesmo ciano daqui a poucos dias... tal como o Carlos Mota referiu. Não será nada que não consigas controlar no entanto...

Ele agora vai ao sítio... só fiquei  com uma dúvida. Mesmo com a muda toda os teus nitratos ficaram nos 10?

Um abraço, Sérgio Carmo

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio, pois a minha idea do que tenha acontecido foi essa, também é uma das razões para abrir mais o layout para que não haja no futuro tanto depósito de fosfatos.

Os nitritos notei diferença, nos nitratos ainda não notei muita diferença, fiz o teste da salifert, mas aquele metodo da cor não dá muito precisão, mas pareceu-me uma cor mais claro, por isso será abaixo de 10.

As bio-pellets baixam os fosfatos certo?

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Sim mas ainda vai demorar algum tempo... as pellets reduzem ambos ... A proporção de nitratos e fosfatos reduzidos é que não é a mesma mas habitualmente também temos mto maior quantidade de nitratos que fosfatos no aqua. O que pode acontecer é teres um boom de algas unicelulares devido a esses fosfatos mas se ficar por ai n tem qualquer problema... faz muda de água, limpa a filter sock mais vezes e aos poucos exportas isso tudo para fora daí

----------


## fabianomoser

Gostei do layout.
Ficou fixe, boa sorte!

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado pelos comentários.



Fica aqui um video das Biopellets a trabalhar.



Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Parece estar a funcionar correctamente. Daqui a uns dias vais ver resultados  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado João.

Desde Julho 2011 que não adiciono Magnésio, estava a 1470 e tem vindo a descer até aos 1350, só que à mais de 1 mês que não desce dos 1350, há alguma maneira de fazer descer o Magnésio, queria-o nos 1250?



Obrigado.



Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Não te preocupes em fazer descer o Mg dos 1350... não é de todo elevado e ajuda-te a manter o Ca elevado.

Não tem consequencias de maior... provavelmente o facto de não o conseguires descer deve-se ao Sal que utilizas... deve ter um valor de Mg proximo daquele que tens no aquário neste momento.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Duas maneiras de fazer baixar Magnésio:

1) TPA´s (Red sea têm baixo Mg)
2) Deixar que o reef consuma, se for o caso...

cumps,
FM

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu uso o ATI Coral Ocean Plus.

Eu só queria descer porque acho que os zoanthus não acham muita piada ao Magnésio alto.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas, eu uso o ATI Coral Ocean Plus.
> 
> Eu só queria descer porque acho que os zoanthus não acham muita piada ao Magnésio alto.
> 
> Cumps.


Relaxa, isto com o tempo vai ao sítio...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, fiz a muda de água após 15 dias da mudança do layout, e passado uns dias fiz os testes, resultado, No3 5.0 (antes 10.0) e Po4 2.35ppm (antes 0.43ppm), este valor está elevadissimo, não sei porquê, só sei que não se nota no aqua, não tenho algas, os corais estão a crescer, pólipos de fora e cores a aparecer...

Adicionei ontem dois peixes, um Lamarck's Angelfish (Genicanthus lamarck) e um Six Line Wrasse (Pseudocheilinus hexataenia) 





Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Posso estar enganado mas isso deve ser do mini-ciclo que o aqua está a atravessar... não te esqueças que reduziste a rocha em quase 1/3 e o areão foi novo (penso eu)... e a carga organica é a mesma... tens de dar tempo para que a rocha e as pellets tratem disso...

Habitualmente a razão para que as algas não apareçam nessas condições (NO3 e PO4 altos) são a limitação de Fe+... Se não estiveres a adicionar Fe+ no balling light elas não têm muita tendência a fazer bloom (deves ter limitação pelo Fe)

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu não estou preocupado, só acho curioso a situção, nem no inicio do aqua tive estes valores de Po4. lol

O areão é o mesmo, foi lavado com água salgada, só que só pus 5kg dos 20kg que tinha, quanto a rocha, tirei 3 rochas, a volta de 7kg a 10kg dos 32kg que tinha.

No balling só adiciono os seus elementos traço, iodone, metal e strocium.

Apesar dos valores apresentados estou a gostar do que vejo nos corais.  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

No inicio do aqua não tinhas essa peixaria e essa coralada toda  :Big Grin: 

Eu também mudei de aqua há pouco tempo e nem fiz testes para não me assustar  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois isso é verdade, muita carga assim de repente, mas acho que está a evoluir bem, especialmente na parte das rochas que antigamente estavam a sombra agora estão a maturar sem algas.

Temos de combinar para fazeres uma visita.

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Ok... é uma questão de se combinar isso.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, outra questão, devo usar resinas para absorver estes fosfatos ou deixo as biopellets fazerem isso?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Bruno,

Toma cuidado com esse valor de PO4, aparentemente pode estar tudo bem e não teres algas por causa dos peixes herbívoros, mas pode dar-se o caso de RTN em alguns SPS. 

Deixa-me felicitar-te pela compra do Genicanthus, é um dos meus peixes favoritos. Compraste um macho ou fêmea? Tencionas comprar mais, para formar um casal? Se calhar o teu aquário é curto para ter um casal, mas eu adoro ver esses peixes aos pares.

Um abraço,

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Eu vigiava esse valor de PO4 para ver em que direcção é que ele vai... se o vires a subir então deves mesmo colocar alguma resina para forçar a descida

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois estou mesmo a pensar por resina para acelerar o processo.

Ricardo por acaso não sei se é macho ou fêmea, sabes maneira fácil de identificar?

"The Lamarck's Angelfish (or Lamark Angelfish) is also called the Freckletail Lyretail Angelfish. They have the distinction among angelfish of being sexually dimorphic. Both male and female are a silvery-gray with horizontal black stripes from eye to caudal fin. The female's stripes are bolder with one extending into and covering the length of the caudal fin. In both, the long dorsal fin is black, although larger in the female, and the caudal fin is freckled with black. "

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Ia sugerir *de novo* a Troika do Zeovit para baixar os nitratos e fosfatos... mas da outra vez disseste algo tipo "dá muito trabalho..."  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Zeovit fica para mais tarde, agora não está a apetecer muito €€€ Troikar. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, Zeovit fica para mais tarde, agora não está a apetecer muito  Troikar. :P


Na realidade o método Zeobak + Zeofood + Zeostart fica mais em conta que o método biopellets...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Também gostei do peixe.
Quanto aos fosfatos. Muita calma nesta hora, isso com o tempo vai ao sítio.
Mantém as TPA´s.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Na realidade o método Zeobak + Zeofood + Zeostart fica mais em conta que o método biopellets...


Boas, não é bem assim, depende dos ML que compras. :P Mas não precisas de bater na mesma tecla, um dia vou para os Zeo.  :Wink: 
Vou ver como corre com o meu amigo João Ferreira, como vou acompanhar de perto, fico a aprender e a ver a evolução.

Quanto aos fosfatos, apliquei ontem resina ATI Phosphat Plus para ajudar, vamos ver no que dá.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o Lamark Angelfish é femea.  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, eu uso Phytoplakton e Zooplakton da Mariscience (http://www.mariscience.com/marinium-plankton.html) para alimentar os corais.
Gostaria de saber se alguém sabe qual é o produto identico da Fauna Marin ou outra marca?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Bruno

Como suplemento de alimentação podes usar o ULTRA Amino S da Fauna marin é muito bom.
Se nao conseguires baixas o PO4 com a resina ou mudas de agua, eu sugeria um método a base de bacterias (zeo Vit,Ultra Bio)pois da resultado e não mexe com os parâmetros da agua como as mudas sucessivas de agua podem fazer.
Fica a opinião.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, obrigado pelo comentário.

Eu estava a pensa no Fauna Marin Ultra SEA FAN, não dá para alimentar corais?

Quanto ao fosfatos, já pus as resinas a 2 dias, e mantenho as Tpa´s de 15 em 15 dias, vou acompanhar a redução de fosfatos agora com as resinas.

Vou manter as Biopellets e quanto aos produtos Zeovit, irei começar a usar Zeo Carbon, Zeobak, e Zeofood 7.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Não acho que o metodo Zeovit seja mais barato que o biopellets, eu gastei 40 euros em 500gr de biopellets e duraram cerca de 6 meses, ou seja gasto 80 euros num ano para manter os nitratos e fosfatos zerados, não sei quanto gasto no metodo zeovit mas à primeira vista parece me mais caro.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bom dia Bruno,

Li quen estas a usar Phosban, acho muito bem, porque biopellets vai baixar bem os nitratos mas a nivel de fosfatos nem por isso!! Como já foi referido, cuidado com os valores de PO4, se estas a detectar nos testes, imagina os valores reais!!

O Artur tem razão, a longo prazo fica mais caro a utilizãção de biopellets porque esses têm uma duração de 6meses!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Não acho que o metodo Zeovit seja mais barato que o biopellets, eu gastei 40 euros em 500gr de biopellets e duraram cerca de 6 meses, ou seja gasto 80 euros num ano para manter os nitratos e fosfatos zerados, não sei quanto gasto no metodo zeovit mas à primeira vista parece me mais caro.


Oi João,

Depende se tens que usar Anti fosfato ou não!! 

abraço

----------


## joaoTomas

> Oi João,
> 
> Depende se tens que usar Anti fosfato ou não!! 
> 
> abraço


Boas Carlos,

De acordo com as marcas de biopellets, não deves usar Anti-Fosfatos com Biopellets! Por isso apenas gastas 80 euros anuais, o ideal deste produto é remover nitratos mas num processo mais longo remove também fosfatos.
  Eu não tenho noção dos gastos com zeovit, mas não gastas mais de 80 euros/ano para o mesmo efeito?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi João,

Sim gastas masi em Zeovit, por ano fazendo contas a 400lts deve ficar por cerca de 110€+-!!

abraço

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas Carlos,
> 
> De acordo com as marcas de biopellets, não deves usar Anti-Fosfatos com Biopellets! Por isso apenas gastas 80 euros anuais, o ideal deste produto é remover nitratos mas num processo mais longo remove também fosfatos.
>   Eu não tenho noção dos gastos com zeovit, mas não gastas mais de 80 euros/ano para o mesmo efeito?


Olá João,

De acordo com as marcas parece de facto não ser necessário o uso de anti fosfatos com as biopellets, mas para quem acompanha como eu, o post sobre biopellets no ReefCentral (> 4.000 posts), verifica que acção das biopellets sobre os fosfatos é pouco ou nada significativa.

Penso aliás que isto não se pode tratar apenas comparando os custos, já que um e outro método não oferecem benefícios identicos, mas talvez até possam ser complementares.

Como utilizador de Zeovit há mais dum ano, gostaria ainda de referir que pelo menos segundo a minha experiência e no meu aquário, a utilização do método Zeovit só por si, não é suficiente para o controle dos fosfatos, obrigando-me a mim e à maioria dos participantes no Forum Zeovit (ao contrário do recomendado pela marca), à utilização de resinas num reactor.

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraço

----------


## Sergio Carmo

A redução de PO4 nos 2 métodos, e tomando em consideração a parte teórica dos 2, leva-me à conclusão que as pellets devem ser bem mais eficazes a reduzir PO4 do que o método zeovit.

A razão é simples... no método de biopellets a redução de NO3 é toda feita à base de bactérias que por sua vez consomem conjuntamente o PO4 existente na água, enquanto que no zeovit a quantidade de bactérias que se forma nos zeolitos são para reduzir quantidades vestigiais de NO3 que não foram retirados de imediato pelos zeolitos na forma de NH4. Esta é a razão pela qual no método zeovit a saída do reactor deverá estar encaminhada para o aquário, enquanto que nas pellets tem de estar para o escumador (para remoção directa dos nutrientes). 

De qualquer forma a remoção de NO3 nas biopellets encontra um factor de limitação nos PO4. Esta é a razão pela qual não há recomendação em utilizar reactores de fosfatos... se eles retirarem todo o PO4 da água, as bactérias não fazem o seu trabalho de redução de NO3 (visto ser um factor de limitação). Apesar disso, e aqui no caso do Bruno, os PO4 estão demasiado elevados para deixar andar... acho que deves realmente forçar a descida deles por um período e depois voltares a retirar as resinas para deixares o método funcionar.

Quanto à nova discussão de zeovit vs biopellets deixo aqui as minhas ideias:
- Preço: Biopellets é melhor (o zeovit para funcionar no seu básico necessita de mais do que apenas os zeólitos e isso faz com que seja mais caro certamente)
- Manutenção : Biopellets é melhor (consideravelmente menos manutenção, e apenas considero o básico)
- Performance: Zeovit é melhor (pelo que expliquei atrás, a redução de NO3 dá-se sempre [na forma de NH4], desde que os zeólitos estejam activos)
- PO4: Biopellets é melhor (pelo que expliquei atrás, as pellets reduzem mais NO3 e por sua vez mais PO4)
- Crescimento: Zeovit é melhor (a entrada de bactérias e outras comidas de coral para dentro do aqua no método básico, faz com os corais se alimentem muito mais que no método biopellets) - nesta estou a considerar a teoria apenas
- Problemas indesejados: Biopellets é melhor (a menor adição de produtos ao aqua faz com que seja mais seguro quanto ao aparecimento de ciano ou algas indesejadas) - apesar de existirem mais problemas acho que este é o mais preocupante
- Fiabilidade - Zeovit é melhor (com mais tempo em teste)
- Coloração - Os produtos utilizados no Zeovit são do melhor que há.

Pessoalmente utilizo o método Biopellets com alguns produtos da Fase II do Zeovit... e até agora com muito bons resultados. Penso que seja o mesmo método utilizado neste antigo aqua de zeovit 




Para abrir a discussão... cumprimentos, Sérgio Carmo

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, desde já obrigado pela ajuda de todos.

Uma questão que ainda não compreendi, é se há problema de eu usar o sistema Biopellets + Zeo Carbon + Zeobak + Zeofood 7 + Resinas ATI Phosphat Plus (temporárias) + Balling + Elementos traço Fauna Marin + Fauna Marin Ultra SEA FAN? Se algum destes produtos está a mais ou seja incompativel com os restantes?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas, desde já obrigado pela ajuda de todos.
> 
> Uma questão que ainda não compreendi, é se há problema de eu usar o sistema Biopellets + Zeo Carbon + Zeobak + Zeofood 7 + Resinas ATI Phosphat Plus (temporárias) + Balling + Elementos traço Fauna Marin + Fauna Marin Ultra SEA FAN? Se algum destes produtos está a mais ou seja incompativel com os restantes?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.



Estás a utilizar 2 metodos para o mesmo objectivo! caso uses os biopellets podes usar, SÓ NO FIM DE ZERARES OS NITRATOS FOSFATOS, a segunda parte do método zeovit (vitalizer, amino, etc), penso também que para já não é necessário introduzires os aminoacidos, faz mais sentido quando tiveres menos nutrientes na agua, o que não é o caso agora.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> A redução de PO4 nos 2 métodos, e tomando em consideração a parte teórica dos 2, leva-me à conclusão que as pellets devem ser bem mais eficazes a reduzir PO4 do que o método zeovit.
> 
> A razão é simples... no método de biopellets a redução de NO3 é toda feita à base de bactérias que por sua vez consomem conjuntamente o PO4 existente na água, enquanto que no zeovit a quantidade de bactérias que se forma nos zeolitos são para reduzir quantidades vestigiais de NO3 que não foram retirados de imediato pelos zeolitos na forma de NH4. Esta é a razão pela qual no método zeovit a saída do reactor deverá estar encaminhada para o aquário, enquanto que nas pellets tem de estar para o escumador (para remoção directa dos nutrientes). 
> 
> De qualquer forma a remoção de NO3 nas biopellets encontra um factor de limitação nos PO4. Esta é a razão pela qual não há recomendação em utilizar reactores de fosfatos... se eles retirarem todo o PO4 da água, as bactérias não fazem o seu trabalho de redução de NO3 (visto ser um factor de limitação). Apesar disso, e aqui no caso do Bruno, os PO4 estão demasiado elevados para deixar andar... acho que deves realmente forçar a descida deles por um período e depois voltares a retirar as resinas para deixares o método funcionar.
> 
> Quanto à nova discussão de zeovit vs biopellets deixo aqui as minhas ideias:
> - Preço: Biopellets é melhor (o zeovit para funcionar no seu básico necessita de mais do que apenas os zeólitos e isso faz com que seja mais caro certamente)
> - Manutenção : Biopellets é melhor (consideravelmente menos manutenção, e apenas considero o básico)
> ...



Olá Sergio,

Podias ter colocado tambem este video!! 




Este para mim é dos melhores aquários, no qual começou com Zeovit e depois trocou para biopelletes, mas na minhã opinião, da maneira como ele defende, mais parece que seja patrocinado!!
Concordo em alguns pontos na tua descrição dos 2 metodos, acho que aqui não se trata de Biopellets Vs Zeovit, acho que são metodos com alguma finalidade parecida mas com resultados muito diefrentes!!! Continuo a defender que os Pellets não são muito eficazes em reduzir PO4, e bem ao contrario do que dizes o Zeovites é muito bom! Zeovit é mais caro efecticvamente, porque no minimo tens que ter Zeolitos, Zeobak, Zeostart e por opção Zeofoo7 ou Amino Acidos que basicamente so serve para aumentar aos nutrientes, porque podes bem só utilizar os primeiros 3 indicados! Realmente o metodo Zeovit é uma seca no que trata de manutenção e uso, todos os dias tenho que agitar o raio do reactor, mas tambem as vezes fica dias sem ser agitado!!

Eu não tenho experiência em Biopellets, assumo isso, mas Zeovit já o faço a algum tempo e para quem conhece o meu aquário sabe bem que os nutrientes são baixos, e para um aquário com quase 2 anos manter os nitrientes baixos é porque algo esta a funcionar bem!

Estou a gostar desta discução, muito soudavel e para poder tirar algumas dúvidas!! Só é pena não ahver mais dessas conversas por aqui!!!

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas, desde já obrigado pela ajuda de todos.
> 
> Uma questão que ainda não compreendi, é se há problema de eu usar o sistema Biopellets + Zeo Carbon + Zeobak + Zeofood 7 + Resinas ATI Phosphat Plus (temporárias) + Balling + Elementos traço Fauna Marin + Fauna Marin Ultra SEA FAN? Se algum destes produtos está a mais ou seja incompativel com os restantes?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


TAs a repetir as coisas como diz o João!! Se quiseres melhores resultados com Biopellets podes na melhor das Hipiteses utilizar Zeostart para ajudar na reprodução de bacterias!!Balling, GAC, phosban podes usar a vontade, elementos de traço parava por uns tempos!!

abraço

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Hugo

a minha opinião que vale o que vale, é que estás a querer resultados para ontem sem dar tempo a que sistema for de actuar e se estabilizar.

eu pessoalmente uso biopellets em conjunto com alguns produtos da 2ª fase, tais como zeobak, zeozim, coral snow, biomate, coral vitalizer e amino acid high concentrated. 

somente comecei a usar todos os produtos da zeozym com excepção do zeobak depois de ter nitratos e fosfatos a zero ou próximo disso no3=0 e Po4=0.01.
comecei por usar os biopellets e o zeobak com as doses indicadas no manual para a primeira faze e depois reduzi de acordo com o mesmo e o que é certo é que reduziu os fosfatos. estava a usar o microbacter 7 e não é a mesma coisa pois não tinha os mesmos resultados, talvez esteja tentado a usar as bactérias da fauna marin que são substancialmente mais baratas.
não me queixo das cores antes pelo contrario estão bastante boas apesar de ter passado de 8*54w para 6*64w (está em teste a redução de duas lâmpadas) e os crescimentos estão brutais.

acho que o Zeofood 7 e Fauna Marin Ultra SEA FAN e elementos traço deviam parar até teres os valores nutrientes próximos dos ideais e só depois avançares para o resto.

carlos

claro que são os dois válidos e no meu caso não me queixo de utilizar uma parte de um método e outra de outro, mas tenho alguma curiosidade em experimentar o zeovit na sua totalidade mas os preços dos reactores são puxados. 
qual é o teu reactor de zeolitos? o xpto ou o normal? sabes as diferenças entre eles?

----------


## joaoTomas

Eu penso que ambos os metodos funcionam, eu apenas comparei os 2 no preço nada mais. Atenção também para quem esteja a ler isto sem ter conhecimento de ambos os métodos e para não se confundir...apenas estou a comparar a 1ª parte do metodo zeovit com os biopellets ou seja na produção de bacterias e  por consequencia a redução de nitratos e fosfatos. Penso que o método zeovit é dos melhores no mercado pela vasta gama de produtos que tem, agora está a aparecer outras marcas da concorrencia como o red sea mas não posso falar muito porque não sei muito acerca do método e produtos.

Em relação ao meu sistema só para terem uma ideia, 1º foquei-me na redução de nutrientes (e é por isso Bruno que acho que os aminoacidos para já não) com o metodo biopellets, porque fui para os biopellets? Não sei bem, gostei do que vi e pareceu me mais em conta tirando o reactor e a bomba. Depois de ter os nitratos e fosfatos a zero comecei então a introduzir aminoacidos, pensei inicialmente na 2ª parte do metodo zeovit, mas como já usava o balling light da Fauna Marin optei pela Fauna Marin. Estou à 1 mês a utilizar o Ulta MinS da Fauna Marin, não comprei outros produtos como o Ultra Amin para ver a reação dos corais e nesta ultima semana notei a cor de um coral que estava castanho a ganhar tons verdes por isso é sinal de progressão...
 Bruno quanto ao que pensas fazer penso que estas a precipitar e a pensar comprar já uma carrada de produtos...Vai devagar e introduzindo 1 a 1 para perceberes também os resultados de cada. Uma vez que já tens os biopellets penso que devias continuar com estes e esperar por resultados e mais tarde pensavas em zeovit, aminoacidos também não faz sentido agora. Paciência é o melhor produto em aquariofilia e o mais barato!!!! Boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> carlos
> 
> claro que são os dois válidos e no meu caso não me queixo de utilizar uma parte de um método e outra de outro, mas tenho alguma curiosidade em experimentar o zeovit na sua totalidade mas os preços dos reactores são puxados. 
> qual é o teu reactor de zeolitos? o xpto ou o normal? sabes as diferenças entre eles?


Oi Pedro,

Da mesma forma que estas curioso com Zeovit, tambem eu estou com biopellets, e no proximo sou bem capaz de tentar!! Estou a usar um Reactor de marca branca com dupla camara (replica de Kz), não tenho tido razão de queixa!!

Abraço

----------


## PedroPedroso

et voilá quatro almas a concordarem e a dizerem sensivelmente o mesmo, a nossa aquariofilia está a evoluir, só falta o ricardo para dar um ar internacional a coisa ehehehhehehe 

ricardo que pensas usar no próximo aquário?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ainda não tenho os produtos tudo, ainda estou na fase da discusão que está a ser muito produtiva.  :Smile: 

Só tenho as Biopellets a funcionar e as resinas anti-fosfatos.

Quanto aos elementos traço por acaso já não estava a usar desde a re-montagem, só estou a usar os sais normais.

Cumps.

----------


## PedroPedroso

só por curiosidade já viste se o teste está estragado?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o teste é novo, é daqueles electronicos da Hanna..., vou experimentar com o da salifert.

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Bahhhh esqueci-me de um ponto a favor do Zeovit e outro das biopellets

Passo a explicar, mas digo já que algumas coisas são apenas teóricas.

Visto que a redução de NO3 no método Zeovit é uma redução que sucede antes da sua transformação (ou seja a retirada directa de NH4 da água) faz com que este método seja mais eficaz em situações de oscilação de nutrientes adicionados, isto é, pode acabar por ser um método mais seguro quando existem adições mais abruptas de nutrientes (visto não depender de bactérias para a redução de NO3). Por outro lado, a adição constante de elementos da fase I torna-o mais propicio ao aparecimento de problemas (ciano), embora por um período curto de tempo (a redução das adições faz desaparecer a maior parte dos problemas). Apesar de ser mais propicio ao surgimento de problemas parece-me um pouco mais fácil de controlar, uma vez que está muito menos dependente de bactérias para fazer a redução.

Quanto à vantagem das pellets, e para além da vantagem inerente à questão anterior (menor risco de problemas de algas ou ciano), elas não retiram produtos importantes da água como o K, tornando-se menos um problema para controlar.

No final a minha opinião prende-se com estas questões.

Zeovit
- Redução efectiva de nutrientes mesmo antes da sua transformação (NH4 não é absorvido directamente pelos corais) e não é limitada por falta de PO4. Talvez se possa dizer que é mais fácil atingir um ULNS (ou talvez mais verdadeiro)
- Maior experiência do método

Biopellets
- Muito menos manutenção
- Mais barato
- Menos propenso a problemas (embora não haja muita experiência que possa comprovar a 100% isto por ser um método recente)

E desculpa estar a transformar isto numa tertúlia...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Uma questão que ainda não compreendi, é se há problema de eu usar o sistema Biopellets + Zeo Carbon + Zeobak + Zeofood 7 + Resinas ATI Phosphat Plus (temporárias) + Balling + Elementos traço Fauna Marin + Fauna Marin Ultra SEA FAN? Se algum destes produtos está a mais ou seja incompativel com os restantes?


Hummm.... para quem não queria fazer o método de Zeovit... estás aí com sistema em tudo parecido ou até mais complicado.  :Big Grin: 
O que eu não gosto no teu método, é que estás a experimentar coisas muito diferentes e tudo ao mesmo tempo. Pouca gente tem experiência com a "mistura" desses produtos, portanto só consegues obter ajuda no campo teórico. Mesmo tu, daqui a uns tempos, acho que não vais perceber o que aconteceu ( o papel de cada produto), quer tenhas bons ou maus resultados. 

Mas tu já tens alguma experiência com corais, portanto vai observando, dizendo coisas e conta-nos as tuas observações. Não tenho experiência com Bio-pellets e confesso que tenho alguma curiosidade em experimentar.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Bem cá vao os meus dois centimos... vale o que vale de quem já experimentou as biopellets e agora faz Zeovit completo há um ano.

As biopellets não são, por norma, muito eficazes a reduzir os fosfatos devido ao ratio de redfield como já foi dito em cima por outras palavras. No meu caso, para além de um boom de bactérias inicial devido á minha maçariquice, os nitratos baixaram rapidamente! De 50ppm para 2 ppm em 15 dias! O segredo para depois baixar os fosfatos é deixar nitratos suficientes para o ratio se realizar senão, nada feito... É um bom método para quem não quer ter muito trabalho..

O Zeovit... Bem, aqui sou suspeito e concordo com o Carlos Basaloco. Para baixar nutrientes é uma máquina! Muitissimo eficaz...   Mas digo o que digo a muita gente que me pergunta, só funciona quando feito religiosamente! E não é só esperar que os zeolitos façam o trabalho. Zeovit requer dedicação e manutenção.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, bem este anti-fosfatos da ATI são mesmo bons, 3 dias de uso e deu 0.00ppm (Salifert) e 0.06ppm (Hanna), portanto o testes estão bons e os fosfatos foram-se.  :Smile: 
Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas pessoal, bem este anti-fosfatos da ATI são mesmo bons, 3 dias de uso e deu 0.00ppm (Salifert) e 0.06ppm (Hanna), portanto o testes estão bons e os fosfatos foram-se. 
> Cumps.


Quem sabe escolher, sabe escolher LOL  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Quando comparei o método Zeovit e o método Biopellets referia-me à capacidade para redução de nitratos e fosfatos, e portanto não incluindo os outros produtos Zeovit para coloração, zeolitos, alimentação de corais, etc.

Portanto, para o método Zeovit, adquiri em Dezembro de 2010, para um sistema de 400 litros:
Zeobak 50ml (aqui acho preferível adquirir 2 x 10ml)
Zeofood 50ml
Zeostart 250ml

Não sei o valor ao certo mas realmente rondou os 80 a 90 euros, adquiridos numa loja aqui no Porto. Na altura a encomenda inchou de uns 60 euros para estes 80 a 90 pois o lojista arranjou o Zeobak de 50ml ao contrário do de 10ml como eu tinha pedido, e esta diferença são praí uns 30 euros. E teoricamente um frasco de Zeobak tem uma esperança média de vida após aberto de 3 meses no máximo.

O que é certo é que dos três produtos, só o Zeostart esgotou agora em finais de Outubro 2011. Os outros dois frascos (Zeobak e Zeofood) estão a meio. E surpreendentemente o Zeobak ainda não cheira mal (ovos podres) como referem nos manuais quando passou o prazo.

Ou seja, o Zeostart 250ml durou 10 meses, e tendo em conta que nos primeiros 1/2 meses usei doses reforçadas (na altura a iniciar com níveis elevados de nutrientes), acredito que a partir de agora, com o aquário estabilizado e em dose recomendada, um frasco de 250ml do Zeostart dará para uns 11 a 12 meses no meu sistema de 400 litros.

Há outro pormenor que se esqueceram de referir. É que a utilização destes três produtos dispensa reactor de Zeovit. Vejam no manual. E portanto não podem incluir o valor de um reactor nos custos. É certo que com reactor e zeolitos a KZ diz que o método é mais eficaz. Mas por experiência própria, sem qualquer reactor, o método tem sido muito eficaz e recomendo.

Agora o Sistema Biopellets, digamos para 400 litros.

400 ml de Biopellets, uns 40 EUR, certo? Quantos meses dura? 6 meses? Então num ano: 80 EUR.
E agora o reactor Biopellets? No mínimo uns 40 EUR, no máximo 100 a 200 EUR. Não? Ou deitam as esferas na coluna de água?  :Coradoeolhos:  hehehe


Há outro pormenor. No método Zeovit podemos ajustar o número de gotas Zeobak + Zeofood e o número de mililitros de ZeoStart para reagir a variações anormais dos corais.
No método de Biopellets essa regulação é não só com a quantidade em mililitros como também no fluxo de água de entrada no reactor. E já ouvi falar em dificuldades em acertar com um fluxo ideal. Já ouvi também um colega que desistiu dos biopellets por lhe reduzirem demasiado os nutrientes no sistema.

Moral da história: os defensores das biopellets (e quiçá detractores do Zeovit), além de se terem esquecido de contabilizar o reactor para as biopellets, contabilizaram o reactor de Zeovit e esqueceram-se que para estes três produtos referidos o reactor de Zeovit é dispensável!

Então fica aqui mais uma "acha" para a fogu... perdão... para o debate  :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas,
> 
> Agora o Sistema Biopellets, digamos para 400 litros.
> 
> 400 ml de Biopellets, uns 40 EUR, certo? Quantos meses dura? 6 meses? Então num ano: 80 EUR.
> E agora o reactor Biopellets? No mínimo uns 40 EUR, no máximo 100 a 200 EUR. Não? Ou deitam as esferas na coluna de água?  hehehe


Boas, vou só referir os meu valores, Biopellets 500ml - 35€, Reactor - 30€, a bomba já tinha do sistema de UV, mas foi mais 30€.

Mas não vale a pena falar de valores, porque aqui o que interessa é os resultados e não os valores, se for mais caro ou mais barato, isso depois compensa-se com a venda de frag´s do bom crescimento do sistema...  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Então fazendo essas contas todas, quanto gastas a mais no proximo ano e no proximo? eu só compro os biopellets!!!

Bruno em relação a eficacia penso que ambos ganham porque ambos funcionam muito bem...eu tenho os nitratos e fosfatos zerados e para quem use zeovit também os tem!!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, seja como for os fosfatos já estão 0, agora é acompanhar os No3 e No2.

Cumps.

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas,

Não vou acrescentar nada de novo, mas vou deixar a minha experiência.

Uso 500g de biopellets num reator e a unica coisa que posso dizer é que bem me esforço para tentar subir os nitratos e fosfatos com 
alimentação á força (os peixes agradeçem) e não consigo, por isso só posso dizer bem das pellets no que toca a reduzir nutrientes, PO4=0 NO3=0

Não concordo quando dizem que as pelletes custam x de 6 em 6 meses, já tenho as minhas à mais tempo e só desapareceram
praí umas 100g, ou seja quando comprar um pacote novo só tenho que adicionar um bocado de x em x tempo para manter
o nivel dentro do reator, que pelas minhas contas vai durar muito tempo.

Quanto ao Zeovit nunca usei mas gostava. Tenho a noção pelo que vejo que é do melhor que há, exemplos não faltam.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Estar a comparar a utilização de zeostart, food e bak com biopellets não me faz grande sentido. A comparação deve ser zeovit fase I e biopellets... e aí o zeovit fica bem mais caro.

Reactor + zeolitos (x?) + zeofood + zeostart + bak (x?)
Reactor + biopellets (x2 no máximo) e eventualmente zeobak ou microbacter7 ou outro agregado de bactérias

Como já foi dito o consumo das pellets é lento e a sua adição é feita lentamente ao longo do tempo.

Para comparar zeofood + start + bak... era melhor faze-lo com o sistema de vodka e não com as pellets. Até porque os problemas que podem surgir com os elementos da fase I sem os zeolitos são muito maiores e tornam-se incomparáveis com o sistema de pellets.

A comparação dos dois métodos já a coloquei atrás e ambos são interessantes...
Quanto à utilização da fase I sem zeolitos acho que não faz mesmo parte desta comparação

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  E teoricamente um frasco de Zeobak tem uma esperança média de vida após aberto de 3 meses no máximo.


Olá Artur,

Onde leste isto?
No meu caso tenho um frasco no frigorífico, tal como recomendado pela KZ,  há mais de 8 meses e ainda não cheira mal; será que ainda está bom?
Não vi nenhuma referência a 3 meses de prazo depois de aberto o frasco, nem no frasco, nem no "manual"; será que me escapou alguma coisa?
Agradeço esclarecimento.
Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá: ,

Vejo que há por aqui muita gente a mandar bitaites sobre zeovit e biopellets mas apercebo-me que não sabem de todo do que falam! Comparar o método Zeovit (mesmo que apenas a 1ª fase) com biopellets é tipo 10x pior que as comparações infindáveis entre CR7 e Messi!
Se querem comparar biopellets com algo no método Zeovit, comparem com o Zeostart, ponto final! Se bem que as biopellets ainda promovem mais alguma área de fixação de bactérias, mas é uma vantagem bastante discutível.
Se quiserem falar de valores, o melhor mesmo é comprarem uma garrafa de Vodka! :SbOk3: 

Just my 2cent!

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas ,
> 
> Vejo que há por aqui muita gente a mandar bitaites sobre zeovit e biopellets mas apercebo-me que não sabem de todo do que falam! Comparar o método Zeovit (mesmo que apenas a 1ª fase) com biopellets é tipo 10x pior que as comparações infindáveis entre CR7 e Messi!
> Se querem comparar biopellets com algo no método Zeovit, comparem com o Zeostart, ponto final! Se bem que as biopellets ainda promovem mais alguma área de fixação de bactérias, mas é uma vantagem bastante discutível.
> Se quiserem falar de valores, o melhor mesmo é comprarem uma garrafa de Vodka!
> 
> Just my 2cent!


Boas Ricardo, 

Diz me uma coisa, qual o objectivo da 1ª parte do metodo do Zeovit?

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Boas ,
> 
> Vejo que há por aqui muita gente a mandar bitaites sobre zeovit e biopellets mas apercebo-me que não sabem de todo do que falam! Comparar o método Zeovit (mesmo que apenas a 1ª fase) com biopellets é tipo 10x pior que as comparações infindáveis entre CR7 e Messi!
> Se querem comparar biopellets com algo no método Zeovit, comparem com o Zeostart, ponto final! Se bem que as biopellets ainda promovem mais alguma área de fixação de bactérias, mas é uma vantagem bastante discutível.
> Se quiserem falar de valores, o melhor mesmo é comprarem uma garrafa de Vodka!
> 
> Just my 2cent!


Ricardo, julgo que percebo o que queres dizer, é claro que a 1ª fase do zeovit é  mais completa e abrangente
do que as pellets, dava para se falar muito sobre isso.

Agora quando se fala em redução de nutrientes acredito que tem toda a logica comparar ambos os metodos,
porque ambos procuram o mesmo fim.
É quase como comparar um Fiat a um Ferrari, tipo, não tem nada a ver, mas ambos chegam ao seu destino  :SbClown:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá,

Tenho estado atento a este Post. a temática Zeovit/Pellets é bastante interessante.
Mas já agora fiquei com uma duvida:
a utilização de Biopellets e reactor de Zeolitos é compatível ou incompatível?

Abraço,

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá Artur,
> 
> Onde leste isto?
> No meu caso tenho um frasco no frigorífico, tal como recomendado pela KZ,  há mais de 8 meses e ainda não cheira mal; será que ainda está bom?
> Não vi nenhuma referência a 3 meses de prazo depois de aberto o frasco, nem no frasco, nem no "manual"; será que me escapou alguma coisa?
> Agradeço esclarecimento.
> Abraço.


César, efectivamente no manual refere que tem que se ter cuidado com o Zeobak porque dura em média 6 meses depois de aberto.
Mas eu acredito que o mantendo no frigorífico como tu estás a fazer, a duração seja bem superior.
Eles dizem que quando se estragar nota-se logo pelo cheiro horrivel que deita.
abraços,

----------


## joaoTomas

> Ricardo, julgo que percebo o que queres dizer, é claro que a 1ª fase do zeovit é  mais completa e abrangente
> do que as pellets, dava para se falar muito sobre isso.
> 
> Agora quando se fala em redução de nutrientes acredito que tem toda a logica comparar ambos os metodos,
> porque ambos procuram o mesmo fim.
> É quase como comparar um Fiat a um Ferrari, tipo, não tem nada a ver, mas ambos chegam ao seu destino


Epa desculpa mas a parte do fiat com Ferrari tenho de discordar!!!! 
Não sei quanto tempo demora com zeovit, mas eu baixei dos 25ppm para 0.5ppm num mês! No que toca a reduzir os nitratos penso que ambos estão ao mesmo nível...não quero comparar em termos de rapidez mas ambos funcionam bem por isso acho que não se pode dizer que um é melhor que o outro...

----------


## Sergio Carmo

> Boas ,
> 
> Vejo que há por aqui muita gente a mandar bitaites sobre zeovit e biopellets mas apercebo-me que não sabem de todo do que falam! Comparar o método Zeovit (mesmo que apenas a 1ª fase) com biopellets é tipo 10x pior que as comparações infindáveis entre CR7 e Messi!
> Se querem comparar biopellets com algo no método Zeovit, comparem com o Zeostart, ponto final! Se bem que as biopellets ainda promovem mais alguma área de fixação de bactérias, mas é uma vantagem bastante discutível.
> Se quiserem falar de valores, o melhor mesmo é comprarem uma garrafa de Vodka!
> 
> Just my 2cent!


Este é o tipo de comentário que ajuda toda a gente...

"Eu sou a elite... isto é o melhor que há... vocês não percebem nada disto... kk tks bb"

Depressing...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,




> 2. Microorganism solution (ZEObac)
> 
> After the bottle is opened, the shelf life is approximately 3 months. Spoiled strains can be identified by a foul odor. If this is the case, some of the microorganisms are dead and the solution cannot be used. We recommend purchasing a bottle size that can be used in a 3-month period. It is better to purchase smaller amounts on a more frequent basis.


http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf

Em relação à não absoluta necessidade de utilizar um reactor de Zeovit para os Zeo bak+food+start, não me recordo onde li... apenas sei que funciona por experiência própria...

PS: Mas é mais ou menos isto...



> "does ZEOBak still do what it needs to without the ZEOLites and a reactor?"
> "Yes it does but a carbon source in this case ZeoStart2 should be used additional. The impact to reduce nutrients in conjunction with the zeolite is more effective."


http://www.zeovit.com/forums/showthread.php?p=203930
Ou seja, com o reactor e zeolitos é mais eficiente. Sem reactor nem zeolitos, e por exemplo com Siporax ou boa rocha viva, é suficientemente eficiente também.

A KZ provavelmente não refere a possibilidade de não usar o reactor + zeolitos no manual oficial por questões comerciais... convém venderem toda a gama dos produtos...  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> César, efectivamente no manual refere que tem que se ter cuidado com o Zeobak porque dura em média 6 meses depois de aberto.


Boas André,

Na realidade em relação ao Zeobak a posição oficial da KZ acho que é assim: "A garrafa fechada pode ser conservada por um período até uns 6 meses. E quando aberta a validade máxima ronda os 3 meses."...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas,
> 
> 
> http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf


Olá Artur,

Obrigado pela actualização; na anterior versão (1.03), dizia:

This product has a limited shelf life because it contains cultures of living microorganisms.
It will last for at least 9 months if kept refrigerated. Please make sure to avoid any
contamination of the solution in the bottle (e.g. with aquarium water).

De qualquer modo a garrafa que estou a usar continua sem mau cheiro...

Abraço

Bruno, desculpa o abuso da utilização do teu tópico.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá Artur,
> 
> Obrigado pela actualização; na anterior versão (1.03), dizia:
> 
> This product has a limited shelf life because it contains cultures of living microorganisms.
> It will last for at least 9 months if kept refrigerated. Please make sure to avoid any
> contamination of the solution in the bottle (e.g. with aquarium water).
> 
> De qualquer modo a garrafa que estou a usar continua sem mau cheiro...
> ...



Olá outra vez Artur,

Analisando melhor a situação, penso que a tal actualização (redução do prazo de validade), é provavelmente mais um golpe de marketing tendente a fazer vender mais produto; de outra forma não se compreende que a tal garrafa que estou a utilizar há 8 meses e que comprei talvez há 10/11 meses, tenha inscrito no rótulo um prazo de validade até março de 2013 "best before 03 2013"  -  no mínimo estranho, embora eu depois de trabalhar no marketing da industria farmacêutica durante quase trinta anos, ache que compreendo isto muito bem!

Abraço

Desculpa outra vez Bruno.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui ficam os testes de hoje, parece que já estabilizou em relação a mudança que fiz, passou quase 1 mês.





Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, estive a ver, e no passado dia 20 de Novembro o aqua fez 2 anos de montado!!!  :Smile:  

Já passou o periodo de garantia, vamos ver por mais quanto tempo se aguenta.  :yb624: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal. As acroporas comecaram a branquear pela base. Será da descida repentina dos fosfatos?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Bruno :Olá: ,



> Boas pessoal. As acroporas comecaram a branquear pela base. Será da descida repentina dos fosfatos?
> 
> Cumps.


Não creio! A descida repentina de PO4 provoca "Burning Tips", ou seja as pontas perdem tecido e aparentam uma reacção típica de como se estivessem estado em guerra química, isto de um dia para o outro.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Estão a branquear tipo sem tecido ou estão mais do género a clarear na base... não estão a clarear por todo?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, penso que seja sem tecido, está branco, uniforme a volta da base.

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Com zeovit, pellets, etc o KH convém ser mais baixo do que aquele que tens neste momento, apesar de acontecer com mais frequência com zeovit. Quanto mais próximo estás de valores baixos de nutrientes (ULNS) mais importante é teres os valores mais próximos daqueles que encontras no mar. É que a falta de nutrientes (e lembra-te que por mais aditivos que uses a alimentação nunca é muito abundante para os corais - phyto, aminoacidos, etc não se podem usar em demasia em ambiente fechado) e a fraca alimentação de corais deixa-os susceptíveis a todas as alterações do meio. Eles ficam mais bonitos mas necessitam de muito mais estabilidade do meio.

A redução de fosfatos só causaria isso se eles estivessem crónicamente altos há mto tempo e fossem reduzidos juntamente com nitratos de uma forma muito drástica, o q n é o caso.

Se achas que pode ser das pellets reduz a sua quantidade (mete para aí 100ml) e vai aumentando de entre 2 a 4 semanas vendo os efeito que têm nos corais. 
Porém como te tinha dito deves usar GFO apenas se eles estiverem a manter-se descontrolados pq senão não deixas as pellets fazer o seu efeito

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio, as Biopellets estão montadas a pouco mais de 1 mês, e as resinas anti-fosfatos estavam montadas a 5/6 dias, e foi ai que começou a branquear, 2/3 após a sua aplicação. Sendo ou não das resinas, tirei-as para ver no que dá.

Em relação ao KH vou baixa-lo de volta aos 7-9kh como usava antigamente.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Ola Bruno,

Será que esse branqueamento seja das biopellets? quando as introduziste antes desta nova alteração de layout aconteceu o mesmo não foi? Será que os teus corais não estão a gostar? pode parecer estranho mas todos os sistemas são diferentes, ou então estás a meter uma quantidade exagerada sem dar tempo de habituação aos corais. Eu experimentava retirar os biopellets e esperava para ver se havia melhoria.

Abraço.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Joao. Sinceramente ja nem sei. Estava tudo a ir tao bem.

Antes da mudanca so estava a usar 100ml de Biopellets, agora estou a usar 400ml.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, em relação aos branqueamentos, vou aguardar mais um tempo para ver a reacção após ter tirado as resinas anti-fosfatos.

Tenho uma questão, desmontando as Biopellets, é possivel montar o sistema ZeoBak+ZeoFood+ZeoStart sem o uso de Zeolitos?

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tenho uma questão, desmontando as Biopellets, é possivel montar o sistema ZeoBak+ZeoFood+ZeoStart sem o uso de Zeolitos?


No meu sistema uso dessa forma, sem zeolitos, a Troika Zeovit e com bons resultados. Por acaso tenho também daquelas matérias filtrantes estilo Siporax na sump, acho que mais um lugar para as bactérias se fixarem, além da rocha, areão, etc...  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado Artur.

Estive a fazer novos testes, aqui ficam. Repara-se que mal tirei as resinas, os fosfatos começam logo a subir...  :Frown: 



Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas, obrigado Artur.
> 
> Estive a fazer novos testes, aqui ficam. Repara-se que mal tirei as resinas, os fosfatos começam logo a subir... 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.


Não estarás a meter uma dose muito grande de Resinas o que leva a valores baixos de mais e causa os tais branqueamentos ? 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João.

Usei a quantidade recomendada pela marca.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica as minhas tarefas diárias, quinzenalmente faço TPA e lavo os sacos.

Cumps.

----------


## miguelcarreira

Off topic:

Das zooplancton vivo ou outro, qual?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Miguel, de momento uso seco, são estes:

http://www.mariscience.com/marinium-plankton.html

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, aqui fica o resultado dos últimos testes:



Os branqueamentos continuam, era só em 3 acroporas, já vai em 5. Acho que vou mandar as biopellets as couves, está visto que o meu sistema não gosta delas...

Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Bruno, tens alguma ideia de onde esses fosfatos estejam a surgir?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, não tenho ideia, eu até sou forreta na comida aos peixes, se uso resinas eles desaparecem logo.

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Olá... não me parece que essas pellets sejam as responsáveis pela STN. O branqueamento progressivo do coral no seu todo é normal, sendo relacionado com a redução de nitratos.

Esse STN relaciono muito mais com esses fosfatos descontrolados... senão repara, quando páras as resinas é natural existir um aumento progressivo dos fosfatos mas não dessa forma tão rápida... a unica razão para esses spikes é o leeching de PO4 de algum sítio e não a adição lenta que fazes pela comida. Para além disso parece-me muito estranho que os teus nitratos também não estejam ainda zerados com as pellets que tens. É que, não existindo limitação de PO4, os nitratos deveriam reduzir até zero e os teus têm-se mantido a pairar nesses valores... qq que seja a razão para esses spikes de PO4 podem ser também a razão para esse NO3. Eu sei que isto não ajuda nada... mas queria partilhar contigo esta noção. 

Aliás já te tinha mostrado este ponto de vista quando começaste a apresentar nitritos no teu aquário há um tempo atrás... o que não é nada normal num aqua totalmente ciclado.
Tenta ver se tens alguma coisa morta no aquario, esponjas grandes, anémona, alguma zona com circulação morta, sump, overflow, etc, algum químico que estejas a adicionar sem querer, ou algo que possa ter entrado no aquário (muitos químicos podem ser responsáveis por isso) A única coisa que realmente parece é que alguma coisa aconteceu ou continua a acontecer para aí...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, finalmente vejo algum resultado das Bio-pellets, mas mesmo assim continua alguns branquamentos em 3 Acroporas e 1 Hidnopora.  :Frown: 

Aqui fica os resultados:



Boas Sérgio, voltei a por as resinas, mas os fosfatos não vão a 0, as resinas não tem ainda 1 mês, mas será que elas estão saturadas?

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Esses fosfatos estão muito estranhos realmente.... reparaste algum branqueamento da rocha nos últimos meses? Tens coralina ou outra alga incrustante a morrer? Muitas das vezes a resposta é essa mesmo...

Em aquários muito estabelecidos a vida existente está em equilíbrio com as adições lentas de PO4 e NO3 na água através da comida... quando colocamos pellets, vodka ou zeolitos vamos rapidamente limitar um dos nutrientes essenciais (na maioria dos casos é mesmo o NO3 o factor limitante). O desastre que se segue habitualmente, sem contar com a habituação da coralada, é uma rápida degradação da alga existente na rocha viva (e muitas vezes até no vidro). Ora, como a algas são privadas dos nitratos elas vão rapidamente (não é bem assim com algas multi-celulares porque têm reservas consideráveis de nutrientes) morrer e ser libertadas para a coluna de água - conclusão mais NO3 e PO4 na água. Apesar de estarmos a caminhar para a redução de nutrientes no nosso aquário vamos ver de uma forma muito teimosa o aparecimento de NO3 e PO4 nos testes, quando anteriormente não tínhamos... a diferença está que antes tínhamos algas a consumir os nutrientes que colocávamos e agora não temos e portanto vamos ver esses valores a flutuar constantemente... até ter um ambiente quase "asséptico". 

Se estás a ver isto acontecer no teu aquário então é este fenómeno que se está a dar... no meu aqua por exemplo não me cresce praticamente nenhuma coralina... e a coralina da rocha viva está toda a desaparecer lentamente, e as outras algas que se instalaram com o startup estão também lentamente a desaparecer.

Agora quanto a esses branqueamentos... posso perguntar-te como têm estado as tuas montiporas, seriatoporas e pociloporas?
E as acroporas que estão a branquear estiveram antes desses branqueamentos a perder zooxanthela? Perderam aquela cor castanha que às vezes apresentam?
Alguma vez mediste o K+ no teu aquário?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio, na rocha não tenho visto branqueamento, nem perda da coralina, aliás nas rochas não tenho muita coralina, é mais no vidro traseiro, que cresce coralina até nunca mais, até queria que crescese menos para não estar sempre a limpa-la e manter o fundo preto.

Tirando estes corais que que tem branqueado, todos os outros estão bons de saude.

Uma Acropora perdeu a sua cor, ainda mais é a que tenho á 2 anos, a primeira de sempre, as outras duas Acroporas tem a sua cor normal e pólipos, e a Hydnopora também está flurescente e pólipos todos fora.

Alguma rocha está a evoluir porque antes estava a sombra antes da mudança do Layout, ou seja é o tal mini-ciclo dessa rocha.

Eu limpo os vidros semanalmente, e reparo que ficam completamente verdes, tipo um aquário de agua doce...

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Eu utilizo 2 indicadores no meu aquário visto que os testes não têm a precisão que nós precisamos no dia à dia

NO3 - O seu aumento faz com que o corpo do coral se torne cada vez mais escuro e acastanhado pelo aumento progressivo da população de zooxanthela, e portanto a sua redução vai tornando o corpo dos corais mais claro... utiliza as acroporas para ver este factor... eu utilizo 2 das que tenho, a válida torna-se mais clara no corpo com as pontas um pouco mais intensas e uma outra acropora que teima em não clarear (mas que lentamente tem vindo a clarear). Se tiveres SPS com corpo claro (aqueles em que se aplica claro) é porque os teus nitratos estão cronicamente baixos

PO4 - Este menino é uma treta avaliar pelos testes... mesmo os testes da HANNA têm um nível de precisão ridículo e que nada nos ajuda no dia à dia do aqua (pelo menos esta é a minha opinião). Eu utilizo os vidros para saber a quantidade de PO4 que tenho disponível para as algas crescerem... à medida que os fosfatos aparecem, seja pela alimentação ou pelo leeching da rocha, os vidros ficam sujos muito mais depressa (mantendo a quantidade normal de luz claro). Os meus começam a ganhar alga ao fim de 2 dias +-, e no inicio do aqua ao fim de umas horas já o tinha de limpar... este é o melhor teste que há para fazer para saber a quantidade de PO4 disponível na coluna de água. Agora não te esqueças de um pormenor importante... essa coralina que vais limpando no vidro traseiro é muito importante na redução constante de NO3 e PO4 da água... se a retiras ela deixa de crescer e por isso deixa de consumir nutrientes... 

Quanto ao K+ já alguma vez mediste?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, está visto que vou deixar crescer a coralina toda. lol

Sim ao 2º dia já tenho os vidros com a nevoa de algas a crescer.  :Frown: 

Desconheço esse teste, é para?

Obrigado, cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Sérgio, voltei a por as resinas, mas os fosfatos não vão a 0, as resinas não tem ainda 1 mês, mas será que elas estão saturadas?
> 
> Cumps.


 :Olá:  Bruno

Deixo aqui 2 notas:
1º-A resina quando saturada tem a cor da cerveja.
2º-Nunca consegui perceber o porquê do pessoal querer coralina,visto a mesma,em especial na rocha viva,fazer de tampão (colmatar) e a mesma deixar de cumprir com os obgectivos pela qual foi adquirida...agora que visualmente è muito mais agradável de se ver,lá isso è...mas para mim o mais importante è que o sistema respire como um todo sem impedimentos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu por acaso não ligo a coralina, e detesto quando aparece no fundo preto.  :Frown: 

Quanto as resinas, estas são da ATI e são castanhas...  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Ok  :yb663: ...as minhas são da "Seachen" e são brancas...ainda assim e è um raciocinio que vale o que vale...elas mudarão de cor,seja ficarem ainda mais escuras ou quiçá clarearem,ou ainda não ser perceptível,tal como não são as anti-nitratos,em que só a reposição de novas resinas e em função dos valores apresentados,nos dizem se saturadas ou não.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Não precisas de deixar a coralina no vidro do fundo... desde que não a deixes crescer demais o desequilíbrio não será grande e terá pouco significado.
Podes ir limpando frequentemente ou então limpas por secções... 

Quanto à resina o melhor indicador mesmo é subida dos fosfatos... pelos vidros podes ter uma noção de que os fosfatos existem na coluna de água.

Eu perguntei do K+ porque parece ser um componente consumido em sistemas bacterianos com fonte de Carbono, tal como biopellets, zeovit, etc. 
Mas se não tens alterações nesses corais que te disse no post acima então não me parece que possas ter um valor baixo de K+

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Ah e tal e fotos ?  :yb665:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, olha quem fala. lol

As fotos foste tu que prometeste lá ir tirar, aproveita que ontem limpei os vidros!  :Cool: 

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas, olha quem fala. lol
> 
> As fotos foste tu que prometeste lá ir tirar, aproveita que ontem limpei os vidros! 
> 
> Cumps.


Tenho que la passar então  :yb665:

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, antes que os vidros fiquem sujos novamente, aqui ficam novas fotos, João depois vens cá tirar as Macros.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Sergio Carmo

Fotos muito boas Bruno... acho que vou ter de ver isso ao vivo agora depois da mudança 

 :Wink:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> 


Olá Bruno

Sabes qual é o nome deste coral ?

O teu aquário esta muito bom, parabéns.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Esse coral Hugo pertence ao género Psammocora sp.

Está muito bom Bruno, mais uma vez os meus parabéns  :Smile:  Os corais e os peixes estão com um ar muito saudável. A _Psammocora_ sp. cresceu muito e tem uma cor fantástica.

Tens os fosfatos e nitratos a "zero"?

Quantas horas de luz tens e qual a frequência/volume das TPA's?

Tens usado água artificial ou natural?

Qual é a combinação de lâmpadas T5 que tens e de quanto em quanto tempo as tens renovado?

abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Cada vez melhor eheheh os corais estão espectaculares.  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Esse coral Hugo pertence ao género Psammocora sp.
> 
> Está muito bom Bruno, mais uma vez os meus parabéns  Os corais e os peixes estão com um ar muito saudável. A _Psammocora_ sp. cresceu muito e tem uma cor fantástica.
> 
> Tens os fosfatos e nitratos a "zero"?
> 
> Quantas horas de luz tens e qual a frequência/volume das TPA's?
> ...


Boas, obrigado a todos, só 3/4 ainda estão com branqueamentos, mas vou deixar estar sossegados a ver no que dá.

A Psammocora sp. tem evoluido bem, é engraçado que ela nao cresceu sobre uma concha que vinha presa na rocha viva, está tudo verde menos a concha. lol

Os Fosfatos estão a 0.15ppm e a descer com as novas resinas, os Nitratos também estão a descer e estão a 0.25, e o Nitritos a 0.003.

Ailuminação está com 10horas de Azuis e 8horas de brancas, as lampadas ATI são mudadas a cada 6 meses.

Faço TPA´s de 15 em 15 dias com água de osmose e Sal ATI, mudo os sacos de 200 Micron e lavo o copo do escumador.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Gostei  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Cada vez melhor!

Continua assim! :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Maia

Olá Bruno,

Antes de mais quero-te dar os meus parabens pelo aquario que tens. Eu que irei montar o meu primeiro se ficar com metade da qualidade do teu vou ficar muito contente.
Em segundo quero-te agradecer pela maneira pormenorizada em como documentas-te a "vida" do teu aquario ao longo destes anos, acredita que me foi bastante util e será a futuros iniciados como eu.

Espero que continues, e que as 3 Acroporas e a Hidnopora fiquem bem rapidamente.

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> Antes de mais quero-te dar os meus parabens pelo aquario que tens. Eu que irei montar o meu primeiro se ficar com metade da qualidade do teu vou ficar muito contente.
> Em segundo quero-te agradecer pela maneira pormenorizada em como documentas-te a "vida" do teu aquario ao longo destes anos, acredita que me foi bastante util e será a futuros iniciados como eu.
> 
> Espero que continues, e que as 3 Acroporas e a Hidnopora fiquem bem rapidamente.
> 
> Cumps


Boas, obrigado a todos.

Pedro Maia tudo corre bem desde que mantemos as coisas simples e que não falhemos nas regras.
Já iniciaste o teu projecto?

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Ainda não, a loja não tinha o material, espero ainda este fim de semana montar tudo e colocar as primeiras rochas vivas.  :SbSourire: 
Após a montagem abro um tópico para que o pessoal possa comentar as possíveis asneiras que faça  :yb665:  

Cumps

----------


## João Seguro

É melhor abrires já e falares com o pessoal para não cometeres tantas asneiras :P Pede opiniões e muita leitura  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, só para referir que mudei as resinas de ATI para Fauna Marin e que os fosfatos continuam a baixar, estão agora a 0.05.

Os branqueamentos continuam nos mesmos corais, um pouco cansado desta situação e a desconfiar das Biopellets, desliguei-as, vamos ver as reacções nos próximos dias.

Mantenho o carvão, as resinas e TPA´s.

Cumps.

----------


## marcelo marcelino

boas Bruno

se tas com branquiamento nos corais isso é porque meteste as Biopellets logo muita quantidade derrepente tens que ir metendo aos pocos de cada ves aconteceume o mesmo amim fiquei sem 2 corais

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas eu comecei com 100ml, e fui acrescentando até chegar aos 400ml, já vai mais de 3 meses de Biopellets, prefiro agora retirar-las e ver como corre sem as Biopellets.

Cumps.

----------


## marcelo marcelino

deve de ser porque te ta a tirar os nutrientes ao aqua

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Experimenta a fazer TPA todas as semanas....os fosfatos descem logo...é a melhor maneira de os retirar do aqua.....os meus estão a 0.01 ppm (medido com o Hanna)

De resto um aqua muito porreiro e com belas peças!

Cumps

----------


## Sergio Carmo

A razão dos branqueamentos é com certeza uma baixa forçada dos PO4 através das resinas, juntamente com o facto de as pellets estarem a forçar os NO3 para baixo também. Esta redução de nutrientes num sistema tão povoado como o teu leva à "queda do mais fraco". 

Os corais utilizam 2 formas de sobrevivência:
1 - A mais antiga e que acontecia sempre nos velhos aquários... zooxantela com fartura para aguentar as mudanças de um meio muito pobre em nutrientes para um meio muito rico. 

2 - A que acontece mais recentemente... com as nossas formas mais recentes de filtragem química, mecânica e biológica damos aos nossos corais um ambiente muito próximo daquele que eles têm no mar, podendo dar muita comida para a sua sobrevivência.

Qualquer coral que seja mudado de local (mar-aqua ou mesmo entre aquários) tem de se ambientar às condições da água. Como qq ser vivo ele precisa de muito alimento para se aguentar saudável durante estas mudanças... como ele não tem zoo nem fitoplâncton disponível em quantidades suficientes, é obrigado a encher-se de zooxantela para sobreviver. Esta dá-lhe o alimento necessário para crescer e sobreviver... e ele habitua-se a esta forma de vida. Quando nós insistentemente tentamos provocar um ULNS (vodka, pellets, zeolitos, etc) sem garantir uma alimentação apropriada aos corais estamos a deixá-los a morrer à fome... morre primeiro aquele que menos se encontra adaptado a este ambiente. Assim que os NO3 começam a encostar a 0 temos obrigatoriamente de começar a alimentar os corais com AA pelo menos... esta é a forma de eles irem buscar os AA que as zooxantelas criavam para eles a partir dos nitratos da água.

Esta é a minha visão da questão...

O que está a acontecer no teu aquário, até pela presença teimosa de PO4, é um encostar dos NO3 a zero deixando os corais a morrer à fome (alguns podes não notar porque se encontram bem adaptados... outros podem não se aguentar).
Esta questão do limite máximo de pellets é uma falsa questão... na minha opinião. Não se deve colocar muita quantidade de repente em sistemas com níveis crónicos de NO3 altos (de acordo)... mas depois de bater no zero tanto faz se existem muitas ou poucas pellets no reactor (não aquecem nem arrefecem). Eventualmente poderão libertar demasiado C para dentro do aquário... mas também não sei se isso terá algum efeito nefasto ou não. 

A questão quanto a mim é outra... a quantidade de pellets devem ser as minimamente necessárias para reduzir os nutrientes existentes no aquário... tendo sempre em atenção que fazer embater os NO3 no zero significa ter de alimentar mais os corais. Eis a minha perspectiva que estou neste momento a pôr em prática no meu aqua...tendo em consideração que observo os nitratos e fosfatos não só através do teste (observação para mim tornou-se muito mais relevante) e pressupondo que os valores se encontram estabilizados nos seguintes parâmetros

1 - NO3=0 e PO4>0,03 - Manter o mesmo nível de pellets, reforçar a alimentação de corais (+AA por exemplo), nada de plâncton e reduzir na comida congelada
2 - NO3>1 e PO4>0,03 - Elevar a quantidade de pellets ou reduzir na alimentação dos corais/peixes
3 - NO3=0 e PO4=0 - Reduzir gradualmente as pellets, manter alimentação dos corais ou eventualmente aumentá-la caso os corais mostrem sinais de palidez extrema (ou mesmo branqueamentos)
4 - NO3>1 e PO4=0 - Manter a quantidade de pellets, reduzir a alimentação dos corais

Objectivo - NO3<1 e PO4=0 (+-)
Pressupostos:
- A alimentação dos corais com AA é obrigatória (eleva os NO3)
- A alimentação dos peixes deve ser moderada, principalmente a comida congelada (eleva PO4)
- A quantidade de pellets deve ser a estritamente necessária (reduzir se tivermos cronicamente NO3=0)
- Não se fiar apenas nos testes para a decisão (os testes dificilmente nos mostram aquilo que o sistema nos consegue mostrar, principalmente no que se refere ao PO4)
- Realizar mudanças entre 2 a 3 semanas de intervalo (as subidas e descidas devem ser feitas lentamente e espaçadas de forma a deixar o sistema "falar")
- Entre outros pressupostos básicos, skimmer, água de osmose, etc

Espero que tenha ajudado...
Um abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio, claro que ajudou.  :Wink: 

Eu já desmontei as Biopellets e mantendo as resinas, vou aguardar a reacção do aqua, ou seja, voltar ao sistema antigo de só resinas e TPA´s.


Eu dou Zooplakton e Phytoplakton duas vezes por semana, chegará?

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Não sei bem que efeito é que esse tipo de produtos tem no aquário (não são muito utilizados em pó)... mas se tiverem o mesmo tipo de substâncias constituintes, então aumentam os fosfatos decididamente. Para aumentares NO3 deverias utilizar AA. Mas se suspendeste as pellets não precisas adicionar grande coisa... os NO3 vão subir e os corais vão absorver...

Só uma curiosidade... antes dos teus problemas todos com NO3 já utilizavas resinas de fosfatos??

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, uso resinas e carvão desde o inicio do aqua, só passado 18 meses de aqua é que começou a aparecer NO3.

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Desde o inicio é obra  :Big Grin: 

Não tinha a ideia que as usavas desde o início...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Sergio quando te referes a adicionar "AA" é ao quê concretamente?

Cumps

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas!
> 
> Sergio quando te referes a adicionar "AA" é ao quê concretamente?
> 
> Cumps


Penso que se refere a aminoacidos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A razão dos branqueamentos é com certeza uma baixa forçada dos PO4 através das resinas, juntamente com o facto de as pellets estarem a forçar os NO3 para baixo também. Esta redução de nutrientes num sistema tão povoado como o teu leva à "queda do mais fraco". 
> 
> Os corais utilizam 2 formas de sobrevivência:



Like  :Pracima:  +1

Subscrevo completamente o comentário do Sérgio Carmo.

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Desde o inicio é obra 
> 
> Não tinha a ideia que as usavas desde o início...


Boas Sérgio, é obra porque?

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Boas... 

refiro-me a aminoácidos exactamente... mas atenção que só devem ser utilizados em sistemas de baixos nutrientes para alimentação dos corais e ao mesmo tempo ajustar o rácio N:P para um maior consumo bacteriano de fosfatos. Utilizar AA em sistemas sem fonte de carbono aumenta a quantidade de N disponíveis, podendo ao fim de algum tempo contribuir para o aumento dos nitratos. A questão é que é muito fácil nos dias de hoje confundir a utilização de fontes de carbono para redução dos nutrientes com a criação de ULNS... vê-se por todos os lados em vários fórums o pessoal a utilizar métodos de adição de carbono para reduzir nutrientes (principalmente nitratos que tem muito altos) e acabar por tentar atingir um sistema ULNS e acabar com a coralada toda morta. Habitualmente esquecem-se que atingindo NO3=0 tem algumas semanas para começar a adicionar alimentação de coral (preferivel AA ou outros aditivos com poucos NO3 e PO4 na constituição) ou vai tudo à vida. Entre todos os sistemas, o das pellets é o que leva o pessoal a falhar mais pela simples razão que o pessoal pensa que é só lá colocar as pellets e esquecer... o sistema encosta os nitratos a zero e umas semanas depois começa o festival. As pellets devem ser utilizadas com o mesmo controlo de dosagem que o sistema VSV e Zeostart... se não se sentem preparados para dar aditivos aos corais então mantenham os nitratos acima de 1  e abaixo de 5... eles mantem-se com bom aspecto e evitam mortes desnecessárias.

Bruno... o meu espanto está relacionado com a minha opinião acerca das resinas. Eu não sou totalmente contra resinas redutoras de fosfatos mas a sua utilização parece-me muitas vezes excessiva. Provoca oscilações demasiado grandes... quando se coloca provoca uma redução rápida dos fosfatos, e mais importante, quando se encontra saturado, os fosfatos sobem rapidamente porque normalmente esses sistemas não têm formas de exportação desses fosfatos (algas residentes, bactérias, etc). Essa subida rapida é extremamente irritante para os corais. Então utilizado desde o startup do aqua ainda sou mais contra (eventualmente utilizar durante os primeiros tempos para absorver os excessos de fosfatos da rocha e da areia viva)... mas isso é a minha opinião e vale o que vale.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ficam aqui umas fotos na tentativa de fazer Macros...

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Os corais estão com cores espetaculares  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas... 
> Bruno... o meu espanto está relacionado com a minha opinião acerca das resinas. Eu não sou totalmente contra resinas redutoras de fosfatos mas a sua utilização parece-me muitas vezes excessiva. Provoca oscilações demasiado grandes... quando se coloca provoca uma redução rápida dos fosfatos, e mais importante, quando se encontra saturado, os fosfatos sobem rapidamente porque normalmente esses sistemas não têm formas de exportação desses fosfatos (algas residentes, bactérias, etc). Essa subida rapida é extremamente irritante para os corais. Então utilizado desde o startup do aqua ainda sou mais contra (eventualmente utilizar durante os primeiros tempos para absorver os excessos de fosfatos da rocha e da areia viva)... mas isso é a minha opinião e vale o que vale.


Boas Sérgio, desde já obrigado pelos esclarecimentos todos.

Eu sempre usei resinas, tanto neste aqua como no nano porque sempre vi os valores de fosfatos estáveis, e a 0.

Ficam aqui os testes de 23-01-2012.



Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, uma semana após ter parado com as Biopellets, noto que os branqueamentos pararam.

Os fosfatos continuam a descer com as resinas, está agora a 0.05.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu agora só estou a usar ZeoBak e ZeoFood, para alimentar os corais qual destes a seguir devo usar?

Amino Acid High Concentrate

Sponge Power Concentrate

Pohl's Coral Vitalizer

Coral Snow

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, eu agora só estou a usar ZeoBak e ZeoFood, para alimentar os corais qual destes a seguir devo usar?
> 
> Amino Acid High Concentrate
> 
> Sponge Power Concentrate
> 
> Pohl's Coral Vitalizer
> 
> Coral Snow
> ...


Boas :Olá: ,

Só o AA e o Coral vitalizer é que são propriamente "alimento" para os corais. Tendo em conta que já usas o ZEOfood, talvez usaria os AA.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Apesar de tecnicamente o Sponge Power não ser direccionado para corais, parece existir evidências que os corais também o consomem com alguns resultados interessantes...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Bruno,

Zeoback e Zeofood7 não alimentam corais! Zeoback como indica o nome são bacterias desnitrificantes, e Zeofood7 foi criado inicialmente para funcionar junatmente com ZeoStart, Zeoback e Zeolitos na primeira fase. Com o tempo e lançamento de novos produtos, o Zeofood foi quase posto de lado com o aparecimento do Amino acid concentrade por ter caracteristicas muito semelhante.

No teu caso como diz o Ricardo e bem, o AAHC e CV são os mais indicados para alimentar corasi, no caso do Sponge power os resultados positivos vistos ém SPS é basicamente o saramento após corte ou quando tem alguma infecção. Existe outro produto que é o Stylo Pocci glow, mas esse é mais indicado para para Seiatoporas, Styloporas......


Abraço
carlos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, obrigado pela ajuda, Basaloco, eu tenho para ai 8 Stylolopora/Pocilopora/Seriatopora, por isso também devia adicionar Stylo Pocci glow,?

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas pessoal, obrigado pela ajuda, Basaloco, eu tenho para ai 8 Stylolopora/Pocilopora/Seriatopora, por isso também devia adicionar Stylo Pocci glow,?
> 
> Cumps.


Olá,

Sim acho que devias usar!

Abraço

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Retirado de um post do G.Alexander




> Sponge Power
> Intended use: Increased sponge growth
> Positive results: Enhanced coral growth, thicker tissue, increased sponge growth
> OD Symptoms: Brown film


Aparentemente não é apenas para aumentar o crescimento de esponjas... mas também não é um "alimento" típico de corais.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, gostaria de ter a vossa opinião sobre a dosagem que programei para 300L.
O Zeo Stylo-Pocci-Glow não vou aplicar, gosto das cores que estes corais tem e não queria alterar.



Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas, gostaria de ter a vossa opinião sobre a dosagem que programei para 300L.
> O Zeo Stylo-Pocci-Glow não vou aplicar, gosto das cores que estes corais tem e não queria alterar.
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno,

Comentando apenas o Zeo e segundo a minha experiência diria:
O ZeoStart, penso qe deverias usar todos os dias, mais a mais tendo ainda alguns fosfatos e  dividindo a dose em duas vezes (1,5+1,5);
O ZeoAmino, penso que estás a usar uma dose excessiva; a dose normal é 1 gota para cem litros, diariamente.

Pessoalmente administro o Coralvitalizer em dias alternados com os Aminoácidos, mas não sei se faço bem; tomei esta atitude para me defender dos fosfatos, embora não tenha a certeza que algum deles faça aumentar os fosfatos.

Abraço e parabéns pelo aquário.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Olá... 
Acho que a dose de vitalizer e AA está muito exagerada... Eu doseava zeofood, CV e AA em dias alternados uns com os outros... introduz um de cada vez para teres bem a noção do que cada um faz especificamente. Não comeces com doses diárias desses produtos... a maioria do pessoal usa doses entre 2 a 3x semana, máximo dias alternados. Raramente vês a sua utilização diária.

Agora duas questões - uma é sobre os AA da KZ, eles doseiam-se em gotas e não em ml... deves ter visto isso mal.
A outra questão é acerca do zeostart.... o zeostart doseado assim não faz grande coisa. Essa é a fonte de carbono do sistema e deve ser doseada 2xdia... se não fizeres assim muitas das bactérias não se reproduzem convenientemente pela falta de carbono que introduzes nos dias em que não dás zeostart.

Eu pararia o zoo e o phyto... são mais formas de colocar PO4 no sistema do que outra coisa, embora esta seja a minha opinião pessoal.

O CV supostamente não adiciona PO4 e os AA em teoria também não deverão adicioná-los... já o Food não sei

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

As doses e dias do Zeobak e Zeofood parecem-me óptimas.

Já o Zeostart, deverá ser adicionado diariamente, idealmente em duas ou mais doses repartidas (mas também funciona com uma dose única). E estou a usar 0.2ml de ZeoStart por cada 100 litros, ou seja, para os teus 300 litros a dose diária deverá ser de 0.6ml do ZeoStart (se optares por repartir, por exemplo, duas doses de 0.3ml por dia).

O ZeoVitalizer e ZeoAmino ainda não experimentei... mas no manual do Zeovit tem umas indicações sobre as dosagens, e no próprio frasco, as doses recomendadas, comigo tem resultado.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica a lista actualizada, prefiro começar com doses baixas e espaçadas, e inserindo produto a produto a cada semana.



Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, aqui fica a lista actualizada, prefiro começar com doses baixas e espaçadas, e inserindo produto a produto a cada semana.


Boas Bruno,

Dá uma olhada no guia zeovit. O ZeoStart para fazer efeito tem de ser adicionado diariamente. Na fase inicial podes começar com doses mais pequenas até chegar à dose de manutenção. Por exemplo no teu caso, 0.2ml diários na primeira semana, 0.4ml na segunda semana, e 0.6ml na terceira e semanas seguintes.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Bruno,

Só mais um palpite: a dose de Zeofood, é normalmente metade da do Zeobac.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas,posso contar com o vosso "Gosto/Like" ?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

Cumps.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Já tá!
FOrça nisso!
Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas Bruno,
> 
> Dá uma olhada no guia zeovit. O ZeoStart para fazer efeito tem de ser adicionado diariamente. Na fase inicial podes começar com doses mais pequenas até chegar à dose de manutenção. Por exemplo no teu caso, 0.2ml diários na primeira semana, 0.4ml na segunda semana, e 0.6ml na terceira e semanas seguintes.


Boas Artur, eu li os guias Zeovit, só não queria começar é com grandes dosagens para ver a reacção e adaptação dos corais.

Cumps.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Bruno concordo com essa tua abordagem relativamente a todos os aditivos à excepção do ZEOSTART - este tem de ser doseado diariamente ou o efeito é praticamente nulo. Podes é reduzir a dose para 0.1cc diários ou até 0.05... mas não faças em dias alternados.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> Só mais um palpite: a dose de Zeofood, é normalmente metade da do Zeobac.



Obrigado César pela tua colaboração neste post.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> Comentando apenas o Zeo e segundo a minha experiência diria:
> O ZeoStart, penso qe deverias usar todos os dias, mais a mais tendo ainda alguns fosfatos e  dividindo a dose em duas vezes (1,5+1,5);
> O ZeoAmino, penso que estás a usar uma dose excessiva; a dose normal é 1 gota para cem litros, diariamente.
> 
> Pessoalmente administro o Coralvitalizer em dias alternados com os Aminoácidos, mas não sei se faço bem; tomei esta atitude para me defender dos fosfatos, embora não tenha a certeza que algum deles faça aumentar os fosfatos.
> 
> Abraço e parabéns pelo aquário.




Já agora,aproveito para  agradecer  também ao César Silvério por esta!

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Bruno concordo com essa tua abordagem relativamente a todos os aditivos à excepção do ZEOSTART - este tem de ser doseado diariamente ou o efeito é praticamente nulo. Podes é reduzir a dose para 0.1cc diários ou até 0.05... mas não faças em dias alternados.


Boas, aqui fica a versão penso eu final.  :Smile: 



Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Bruno, acho a tua tabela muito interessante assim os nossos amigos podem variar a alim. diz-me só três coisas  :Smile:  os flocos são o tipo quê um mix? As algas V e R é *V*erdes e *R*ed (vermelhas)?? o granulado, é o mesmo na quarta e no sábado? ou é granulado à base de vegetal e outro qualquer??

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a congelada é mysis que dou aos peixes e a anemona, o resto é:













Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

EHHHH espectáculo dos espectáculos mais elucidativo não podia ser ahahaha, eu só dou aos meus 1 vez por dia (à noite entre 22 e 23h) achas pouco??? ou tem haver com o tipo de peixes que se tem?? obrigado mais uma vez!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

> EHHHH espectáculo dos espectáculos mais elucidativo não podia ser ahahaha, eu só dou aos meus 1 vez por dia (à noite entre 22 e 23h) achas pouco??? ou tem haver com o tipo de peixes que se tem?? obrigado mais uma vez!!


Boas, só dou uma vez por dia, e tem dias que me esqueço, o aqua em si da-lhes muito alimento.  :Wink: 



Aqui fica os testes mais recentes, agora estou mais contente, após ter tirado as biopellets os corais deixaram mesmo de branquear, até agora não estendeu mais o branqueamento e até já estão a regenerar, com crescimentos sobre o branqueamento.

Quanto ao Zeovit, ainda só estou a por Zeobak e Zeofood, estou a espera que chegue o resto para complementar.

Comprei uns peixinhos que já tinha antigamente, mas tinham morrido, Six Line Wrasse, Green Mandarin, e um Leopard Wrasse (Macropharyngodon Meleagris) Femea.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

OK OK obrigado pela info. Boa escolha as novas aquisições, acho piada particularmente ao Leopard Wrasse... boa sorte com eles!!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal,

ontém fui ver este aquário... tudo muito bom! Aquário respira saude, cores muito boas, peixes bonitos e gordos. Nota-se muita organização e cuidado pelo dono, excelente aquário!
Muitos parabéns Bruno!  :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, obrigado pela visita e claro pelo comentário.  :Smile: 

Sim vamos lá ver até quando o aqua respira saúde. lol

Agora apareceu-me num só sitio Cianos, algo que nunca tinha tido, vamos ver no que vai dar. lol

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, só para relatar que os fosfatos ficaram altos, de repente ficaram a 0.47, comecei a notar no aparecimento de Cianos, algo que nunca tinha tido.  :Frown: 

Penso que foi do esgotamento das resinas. Retirei as resinas e comecei com o ZeoStart3, estando agora os fosfatos a 0.15.

Do sistema Zeovit estou a usar ZeoStart3+ZeoBak+ZeoFood7+ZeoVitalizer+ZeoAmino.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas aqui fica umas fotos da bicharada.



Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas aqui fica umas fotos da bicharada.
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.



 :Olá:  Bruno

Muito bom  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas aqui fica umas fotos da bicharada.


Muito bom  :Palmas: 

O que vem a ser isso em cima do lado esquerdo ? Ai ai ai  :yb624:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ora esta!

Ainda do outro dia não gostavas da minha armação.... :yb624:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, e detesto mesmo, é por isso que pus o mais pequeno possivel, é só mesmo até vender os frags. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, as lampadas ainda estão boas,mas vou troca-las brevemente.

Quanto as resinas tirei-as logo todas e comecei logo com 0.01ml+0.01ml de Zeostart3. :P

Ontem dei o abanou nos Cianos e soltaram-se todas, e fiz TPA.

Actualmente os resultados são:



Secalhar vou reduzir na dose diaria de Zeostart.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 0.01ml+0.01ml de Zeostart3.


Boas Bruno,

"0.1ml+0.1ml" queres dizer... certo?

e moral da história, os fosfatos ficaram zerados com o Zeovit, correcto?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Artur, sim foi com o Zeostart3, em pouco mais de uma semana ficaram a 0.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, não sei o que está a passar-se com o aqua, mas os Cyanos continuam a evoluir numa certa zona do aqua, os valores estão todos a 0.  :Frown: 



Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bruno , não sou expert na matéria, mas quando uma vez tive cyanos era um problema de desequilíbrio ORP/Redox já verificaste estes parâmetros?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas pessoal, não sei o que está a passar-se com o aqua, mas os Cyanos continuam a evoluir numa certa zona do aqua, os valores estão todos a 0. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps.



 :Olá:  Bruno

As cianobactérias téem a capacidade de processar a matéria orgãnica inertizada que se acumula na cama dos àquas...penso assim que seja por essa razão o seu surgimento.
Esta è uma questão que muitos se interrogam do porquê  :Admirado: ,mas que passa ao lado (...) e que alguns dizem que tém a haver com sinderoma de àqua envelhecido.
Sinfonagens à cama periódicas minimisa e até irradica essa situação.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, que cama é essa? O areão? Esse foi limpo a coisa de 3 meses, após 2 anos sem ser limpo.

Como faço os testes de ORP/Redox? Salifert?

Cumps.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Que eu saiba para testar o ORP não existe testes químicos, normalmente usa-se sondas electrónicas tal como as do PH, etc.

Sobre o assunto tens este artigo muito completo aqui: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-1...ture/index.php

Info sumaria ORP:




> And now on to the practical aspects of ORP. 
> The first question usually asked is, "What should my ORP values be?" The answer is that they shouldn't really BE anything. ORP values vary from tank to tank, and they even vary within one single tank. 
> 
> The best indication ORP is the trend that they have, that is where all the important obtainable information is. Some general ideas, or rule of thumb, on where your ORP value should be. 200 mV is pretty low. 500 mV is pretty high. My own personal tank ran at around 375 in midafternoon. When it dropped to 325 or so, I'd clean the skimmer out, and the ORP would rise again in a few hours. Good skimming is the BEST way to maintain solid ORP values. ORP correlates with dissolved oxygen, and inversely correlates with your pH. 
> 
> Things that lower ORP: Dysfunctional Skimmer, increased biological reactions, poor gas exchange. 
> Things that raise ORP: Good skimming, a few chemicals, good gas exchange, photosynthesis. 
> One general trend to look at is that ORP rises when the water becomes rich in oxygen. We can enrich our tanks with oxygen through vigorous protein skimming and photosynthesis. Those are relatively "natural ways" to increase your ORP value.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


O aparecimento de cianos tb tem a ver com circulação dificiente....como é a circulação nessa zona?

Para medir ORP, só mesmo com sondas!

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, a circulação é abundante (MP40), estando os filamentos dos cyanos sempre a mexer.  É que em mais de 2 anos de aqua nunca tive Cyanos. lol

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Nesse caso como foi dito anteriormente por outros membros tens excesso de máteria organica e provávelmente o ORP Baixo!

Podes utilizar um Ozonizador....ajuda a "degradar" a matéria organica e aumenta o ORP, além de matar muitos agentes patogénicos, tipo o ictio!

O escumador poderá ser curto?

Trocas de agua, continuas a fazer de 15 em 15 dias?

cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim continuo a fazer 15 em 15 dias, secalhar agora passo para semanalmente.

O escumador acho que chega, é o ATB Nano Second Line até aquas 1000L, muita da porcaria fica nos sacos.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!

era uma ideia experimentares a fazer trocas semanais para ver os resultados!

Esses sacos com que frequencia os limpas?Pode ficar muita porcaria mais a mais pequena(microscópica) não fica!

Em relação ao escumador não conheço, portanto não posso dizer nada sobre isso, mas por vezes a realidade é muito diferente do que dizem os fabricantes!

cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim vou passar a fazer semanalmente as TPA´s até o desaparecimento das algas.

Os sacos e o copo do escumador são limpos quinzenalmente, antigamente era mensalmente...

Eu acho o escumador suficiente.

Estou a ponderar o uso de ZeoZym ou Zeo Coral Snow, só que ainda desconheço estes produtos.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

Na minha intervenção anterior,passou-me referir que a tendência è também culpar o Orp/Redox,a circulação,a iluminação,as TPA's,etc.etc.tec.
Mantenho a minha posição anterior e deixo-te uma interrogação  :SbQuestion2:  para meditares e pensares para posteriormente tirares as ilacções que quizeres.
Porquê reefer's de topo (internacionais e também já alguns nacionais) montam ou renovam os seus sistemas com o chamado bare boton (não sei se está bem escrito),seja,sem cama...ou se quizeres sem substrato.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas caro Jorge, pois foi isso que eu fiz em Novembro, reduzi a cama de 25kg para 5kg, só mesmo para tapar o vidro.

Vou passar a fazer as TPA´s semanais, e aplicar Coral Snow a ver no que dá.

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Bruno...
já vi o teu sistema e antes de fazer alguma coisa mais radical tenta acrescentar uma pequena bomba que te faça um pouco de mais circulação é superficie e também ao mesmo tempo contra corrente com a MP40. Na altura pareceu-me teres pouca circulação á superficie.

Como tens o sistema cada vez mais cheio, a falta de trocas gasosas pode estar a influenciar o ORP/Redox para baixo e assim originar o teu problema.
Eu colocaria uma pequena bomba para esse efeito e continuava com as TPA´s rigorosas sinfonando as cyanos e ver os resultados. Não alteres muitas variáveis ao mesmo tempo depois não consegues tirar conclusões.

Abraço.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, eu posso é rederecionar os Loc-lines para mexer mais a água a superficie, porque os tenho um pouco a apontar para baixo.

Posso aumentar a potencia da Vortech porque está a 60%.

Sim não vou alterar muito daquilo que já faço, vou só fazer TPA semanal e adicionar CoralSnow com ZeoBak.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica um pequena visita pelo meu aqua.

http://youtu.be/6DIQrHacLm8?hd=1

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Sim senhor, do melhor que tenho visto, 5 estrelas, o Hepatus e o Flavencis, não há ou já houve guerra?

----------


## RuiSáPinto

Boas Bruno o teu aqua esta magnifico, para ajudar a resolver o problema das ciano, aumenta a circulacão a superficie da agua.

cumps

----------


## luisdomingos

alguem me pode dizer como eu posso colucar anuncio nos particulares?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado pessoal. A quem queira visitar este aqua esteja a vontade para o fazer, basta só vir falar comigo.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, tenho andado desaparecido, mas poucas novidades tem havido, e andei desmoralizado com a situação dos Cianos.  :Frown: 

Actualmente já estão a regredir, só que agora não estou a gostar da cor dos corais, estão a ficar muito esbranquiçados, sem cor forte, o que aconselham?

Aqui ficam os testes actuais:



Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Bruno, os teus parâmetros estão todos bem... Eu no teu caso não mexia em nada, no máximo dar comida localizada aos corais para ver se espevitam mas sempre QB para não aumentar as cyanos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas. Isto agora é um pouco insolito. As cianos desapareceram todas durante esta semana. Apos isso as acroporas comecaram a branquear por completo.  :Frown:  Enquanto havia cianos ate nunca mais as acroporas aguentaram-se. Agora que ja nao tem as cianos a chatea-las. Pumba tudo a branquear.  :Frown:  

Cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Os Nitratos a 0.02 talvez estejam baixos demais e os corais a "passar fome"...

No Zeovit estás a adicionar o Zeofood, em conjunto com o Zeobak e ZeoStart?

Outra hipótese, talvez deitar mais comida para os peixes e assim haver mais alimento para os corais...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a actual dose de Zeovit é:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Bruno,

Se conseguisses colocar uma foto das acroporas seria óptimo. 
Acho que estás com o nitrato demasiado baixo para esse nível de fosfato. Na minha humilde opinião, eu optaria por aumentar o zeoamino e zeovitalizer. 
Aumentar apenas a comida dos peixes, pode aumentar demasiado o fosfato.
Se calhar não era má ideia suspender ou reduzir temporariamente o zeostart/zeofood.
Outra questão, porque estás a fazer zeofood e zeostart? Tens alguma razão especial? Habitualmente, pelo que tenho visto, o pessoal ou usa zeofood ou zeostart. No meu caso optei por adquirir apenas zeostart para alimentar as bactérias.

Mas coloca aí uma foto para vermos melhor o "problema" a que te referes. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ainda não tenho fotos mas alguns estão normais só a cor é que está mais pálida, outros estão com pontas queimadas (hystrix), outros estão com pouca extensão de pólipos, e outros estão com pouco de STN, outros do lado que levam com a corrente tá queimado também, tenho um pouco de tudo, portanto é os corais todos fragilizados.

Eu uso Zeostart e Zeofood porque o guia assim diz para usar em conjunto com o Zeobak.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Nas primeiras semanas que comecei o Zeovit tive os corais a ficarem pálidos e na altura percebi que estava a dosear demasiado... então fiz uma pausa no Zeobak e Zeostart tipo um ou dois dias e reduzi um pouco as doses.

Acho que no teu caso a dose de Zeostart (0.2+0.2) está óptima. Já as de Zeobak e Zeofood, eu talvez reduzisse para 2 gotas, duas vezes por semana, e deitando *ambos* os produtos em simultâneo (no teu gráfico os produtos são deitados em separado, diferença de 2 dias).

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Artur, porque sugeres dar Zeobak e Zeofood juntos?

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Se reparares no guia Zeovit...

http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf




> *3. Combination product of bacteria and coral food (ZEOfood7)*
> 
> This substance is also delivered in liquid form, dosed at the same time and in
> combination with the microorganism solution (ZEObac). The purpose of this product is
> twofold:
> 
> Multiplication and food for the dosed microorganisms and
> Food source for corals


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Eu uso Zeostart e Zeofood porque o guia assim diz para usar em conjunto com o Zeobak.


Só perguntei porque considero esses produtos "equivalentes", com as suas devidas diferenças (que eu não sei quais são!  :Big Grin: ). No fundo ambos servem para alimentar bactérias e pelo que tenho visto no fórum Zeovit há muita gente que só utiliza zeostart. 
Como tens um problema de NO3 baixo mas com PO4 ligeiramente alto, eu estava a sugerir diminuir um pouco o alimento de bactérias.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

No início também coloquei em dúvida o interesse do Zeofood mas depois o Basaloco explicou-me melhor e já entendi.

O Zeobac é um concentrado de bactérias. O Zeostart é o carbono líquido que vai alimentar essas bactérias. E o Zeofood é um alimento líquido para as bactérias mas também (e aqui está a importância) para alimentar os corais que com a reprodução das bactérias e consumo de nitratos e fosfatos iriam ficar sem alimento. Então o Zeofood é um alimento para compensar os corais durante o processo do Zeobac+Zeostart.

PS: O Zeofood tem um cheiro intenso "a vinagre". O Zeostart parece-me diferente mesmo.

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Se reparares no guia Zeovit...
> 
> http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf


Boas Artur, obrigado, essa passou-me ao lado.

Mas continuo a dar duas vezes por semana? 2/3 gotas?

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas Artur, obrigado, essa passou-me ao lado.
> 
> Mas continuo a dar duas vezes por semana? 2/3 gotas?


Na boa  :Pracima:   Em relação às doses os valores parecem-me bem. Segundo o guia, para as gotas de Zeobac e Zeofood é uma gota para cada 100 litros de volume útil do aquário. E a quantidade do Zeovit é de 0.2ml para cada 100 litros. Por exemplo no meu systema, aquário+sump+refúgio, cerca de uns 400 litros úteis, adiciono duas vezes por semana 4 gotas de Zeobac e Zeofood e 0.8ml de Zeostart diariamente (normalmente ainda durante o período de luz do reef e com o escumador desligado uma ou mais horas para a reprodução de bactérias ser estimulada).  :SbOk3:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Bruno
> 
> As cianobactérias téem a capacidade de processar a matéria orgãnica inertizada que se acumula na cama dos àquas...penso assim que seja por essa razão o seu surgimento.
> Esta è uma questão que muitos se interrogam do porquê ,mas que passa ao lado (...) e que alguns dizem que tém a haver com sinderoma de àqua envelhecido.
> Sinfonagens à cama periódicas minimisa e até irradica essa situação.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Bruno,

Eu também concordo com o Jorge, com o passar do tempo a matéria orgânica vai se acumulando no substrato do aquário, por esse motivo o aquário começa a dar problemas de cianos e também o fosfato começa a subir sem controle, os corais começam a perder a cor, param de crescer e morrem.
Eu já tive todos esses problemas em aquários anteriores, só resolví quando tirei toda a areia do aquário e fiz a biologia usando siporax no sump, e mesmo assim coloquei as péças de siporax na posição em que a sujeira passe por elas a decanta no fundo do sump, onde eu sifono.
O importante é evitar qualquer obstáculo  em que a sujeira possa ser depositada.
Se voce tenta corrigir o problema usando produtos a base de carbono e bactérias, a situação pode ficar ainda pior, os corais ficam fracos e morrem.
No meu aquário eu não tenho necessidade de usar nenhum desses produtos para limpar a água, só uso skimmer e kalkwasser, e para alimentar os corais, muita comida para os peixes.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, obrigado.

Pois eu já pensei também desistir do Zeovit e voltar ao sistema antigo de só dar Balling, resinas, carvão e Plakton.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ora tenho boas e más noticias, os corais continuma a branquear e os Fosfatos a 0.12/0.14.  :Frown: 



As boas noticias é que nos Nitratos passaram a 0.5, deu 50,divide-se por 100 ou 10?



Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, ora tenho boas e más noticias, os corais continuma a branquear e os Fosfatos a 0.12/0.14. 
> 
> 
> 
> As boas noticias é que nos Nitratos passaram a 0.5, deu 50,divide-se por 100 ou 10?
> 
> Cumps.


Boas  :Olá: ,

Se deu 50 estás dividir porque? Qual é o teste?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, já confirmei como se faz, é Salifert. Portanto é 50/10, tenho os Nitratos as 5.

*Procedure for both ranges:

1. Fill test vial with 1mL of water.

2. Add 1 level scoop of NO3-1 powder (compress this powder against the inner side of the powder container).

3. Add 1 level scoop of NO3-2 powder and swirl gently (do NOT shake) for 30 seconds.

4. Let it stand for 3 minutes. 

5. Color comparison:

Medium Range:

Place the test vial on the white part of the color chart and compare colors looking from the TOP. Use diffuse daylight when comparing colors.

If the color corresponds to a value lower than 10mg/L nitrate then it might be better to compare colors as shown for the low range (see below).

Low Range:

If the medium range color comparison procedure gave a reading lower than 10mg/L then you can use the low range prodecure. This will increase the accuracy.

The color for the low range procedure has to be compared by looking through the SIDE of the test vial.

The white part of the color chart has to be held firmly against the opposite side of the test vial. Use diffuse daylight when comparing colors.

The color is, by looking through the side, amplified by approximately 10 fold. For this reason you have to divide the color chart values by 10. For example 2 will become 0.2 and 50 will become 5.*

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Quando olhas por cima dá menos que 10mg/l?
E depois ao olhares de lado é que dá os 50 foi isso?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, exactamente.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Os nitratos a 5ppm foi com a redução das gotas Zeobac+food? Um valor entre os 0 e os 10ppm parece-me bem.

Os fosfatos é que parecem estar elevados... idealmente 0.03ppm ou menos... tens algum refúgio com macro-algas?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ora bem os fosfatos agora ainda sem a TPA que será feita amanha, estão a 0.05.

Quanto as corais, acho que a cor está a melhorar um pouco, mas os branqueamentos continuam naqueles que já estavam a branquear, e acho que vai até ao fim de ficarem totalmente mortos. 

Cyanos nunca mais as vi. 

Refugio não tenho, nem espaço para por.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Bruno,

Tens alguma ideia do que estará a causar o branqueamento dos teus corais?

Quando conheci o teu aquário ele estava espectacular, o meu conselho vai no sentido de retomares as práticas de manutenção, filtragem e fertilização dessa altura.

Se precisares de alguma ajuda apita.

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, eu penso que foi uma fase de Cyanos que apareceu e uma adaptação ao sistema Zeovit.

Por acaso estou mesmo a pensar voltar ao sistema antigo que tinha, ou seja a quase nula adição de aditivos, ou seja Zeostart, Zeobak e Zeofood.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o aqua parece que está agora no bom caminho, os valores a estabilizar, cores a melhorar, só falta mesmo os branqueamentos pararem.  :Frown: 







Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

O valor de Cálcio (nos 380ppm) está muito baixo... idealmente nunca baixar dos 400ppm...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim eu sei,foi o balling que tinha terminado, isso repoe-se bem.
Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, só para referir qua a 1 mês que parei com o sistema de Zeovit, mais tarde ponho mais noticias.



Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, aqui ficam umas fotos tiradas um pouco a pressa, espero que gostem.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Esses corais estão uma brutalidade  :Cool:   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bio

BRUTAL.... :yb677: 

os zooanthos estão muito fixes.. 

como o aqua todo em geral.. essa anémona esta gigante 

 :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Bruno,

Aquário e fotos fantásticas  :Smile: 

Gosto muito dessa tua anémona vermelha, do _Acanthurus triostegus_ e da _Psammocora_ sp. que está muito bonita e a crescer.

Algum dos casais de palhaços faz posturas?

Usas actualmente algum método de fertilização para os corais? Os fosfatos segundo o teu "myreefstats" parecem controlados, continuas a usar alguma medida directa para reduzir os mesmos?

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pessoal.

Os Zoanthus até me passo, nunca param de crescer, tenho de andar a queima-los para não ocuparem muita rocha.

Obrigado Ricardo, a anemona estou a espera que se divida, mas nunca mais.  :Frown:  Já pensei dar-lhe um corte para ver se multiplica.

Os Ocellari tem o seu sitio lá atrás num canto, se fizeram posturas, nunca reparei. Os Clarkii ainda não fizeram casa, o seu companheiro chegou a pouco tempo e ainda não foi bem aceite, aos poucos vão-se dando mais...

Quanto ao aqua no geral voltei ao metodo antigo, parei o Zeovit e fiquei só a dar ZeoAminoAcid e ZeoVitalizer e Phytonplakton, quanto ao controle de fosfatos, voltei ao sistema de resinas e tpa de 15 em 15 dias. Ou seja o meu aqua não gosta de Biopellets nem Zeovit, sempre que usei estes sistemas, o aqua resentia-se, mal parava de usa-los, os corais deixavam de branquear e os corais voltavam ao crescimento.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

colocas uma pedra perto dos zoanthus e começas a vender ou a dar  :Pracima: 
é que eu adoro zoanthus ahah e os meus não crescem XD

mas o resto dos corais estão com excelentes cores..
cmps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, isso já eu faço, mas as pragas escapam sempre. lol

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Muito bom mesmo!As cores estão otimas!

Alimentas a anémona individualmente??

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, obrigado, ainda não foste lá visita-lo, eu já vi o teu. :P

A Anemona come uma vez por semana um pedra congelada de Mysis, sem falta, porque?

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Tens razão, apesar da tua visita ter sido de médico!

A anémona está espetacular com as bolhas mt fixes!

Eu tive de deixar de alimentar a minha, já estava enorme!

Mas metes o mysis congelado?

Eu alimentava a minha com bota, pescada e camarão grande!

Experimenta aranjar um caranguejo porcelana:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...629&pcatid=629

Li algures que com este bicharoco a anémona acaba por se dividir mais vezes.....desde que coloquei o meu isso aconteceu mais frequentemente que anteriormente....agora se é coincidência ou não já n sei!

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, teve de ser, também já era tarde.

Eu meto a mysis um pouco congelada ainda, mas chega perfeitamente, não quero alimentar com muito mais.

Eu já tenho o porcelana, eu já sabia disso, reparei nisso com a outra anemona que tive, e ainda tenho no nano, dividiu-se 4 vezes em poucos meses, mas esta tá dificil.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica o video feito a pressa.

Cumps.


http://youtu.be/aJJv8dhrd2U?hd=1

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

5****

Como já nos habituas-te.

Pode ser que o meu fique um bocadinho como o teu pela proximidade Geográfica.   :Olá: 

Parabens!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio, obrigado. Eu já te dei a solução para ficar como o meu.  :Wink: 

Podes começar por passar a ter 6 T5 e de preferencia novas.

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva, 

Ja tenho 6 novas.

Cump

----------


## Bruno Santos

Carrega na foto e depois pôe gosto, obrigado. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Carrega na foto e depois pôe gosto, obrigado. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


quanto pagas?  :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno Santos

> quanto pagas?


Obrigado pela vossa ajuda.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, fica um pequeno relato da desgraça que tem sido estes dois ultimos meses. Fui de ferias 20 dias e o balling foi mal doseado, cheguei de ferias tudo com más cores, ou seja calcio e magnesio fora da escala, mais de 500 e 1500, só o KH estava no sitio.

Andei a repor valores mas, ao mesmo tempo apareceu cianos e os fosfatos a oscilar, não sei o que se passa mas eles nao desapareceram facilmente.

Com isto morreu a minha velha Tridacna ainda tenho uma mais nova, e morreu 4 acroporas.  :Frown: 

Agora para ajudar a festa a bomba doseadora do balling avariou e estou sem dosear ca,mg, e kh...

Para ver se vai tudo ao stio vou comecar a fazer mudas de agua do mar.

Se dentro de um mes nao recuperar faço um reset, mudo a areia e metade da rocha viva.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

P.s. - Alguém tem uma bomba doseadora que possa emprestar-me enquanto a minha está na garantia?



Obrigado. Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas Bruno,
A malta costuma fazer a coleta um pouco mais á frente perto do farol porque ai é um pouco próximo das embarcações de pesca poderá haver gasóleo na superficie da água ou odores indesejados.
Se quiseres combinar eu levo a moto bomba e despachamo-nos em 5 minutos.

Abraço




>

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, foi a primeira vez que fui sacar água, mas o carro chega lá ao farol?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, ao que parece, o aqua está a recuperar, cianos fora, valores regulados, e pólipos de fora.  :Smile:  Só falta as cores todas voltarem, mas muitas já voltaram.



Aqui fica os últimos parametros sem balling...







Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas pessoal, ao que parece, o aqua está a recuperar, cianos fora, valores regulados, e pólipos de fora.  Só falta as cores todas voltarem, mas muitas já voltaram.


Boas Bruno,

Que medidas adoptaste para eliminar as cianos? TPA + aspiração das mesmas? Bom saber que o aqua está a recuperar.  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, exactamente, e mais controlo das resinas.

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, exactamente, e mais controlo das resinas.


Já agora, que resinas são? para redução de nitratos e/ou fosfatos?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, boa pergunta, eu uso estes ATI Phosphate Stop.

http://www.atinorthamerica.com/phosp...p?tabbedtabs=0

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, aqui fica umas fotos com a uma das ofertas do concurso de fotografia TMC.

----------


## JoaquimNovo

Viva Nuno,espero que tudo esteja bem contigo assim como com o teu aquario.
Estive a ler com atenção estas tuas 33 paginas do teu setup,chego a conclusão que quanto menos aditivos melhor!Isto porque no teu caso voltaste ao que fazias no inicio e tudo esta voltar ao normal.
Espero que assim continue e que tanto os teus peixes como os teus corais estejam de boa saude.
Se vive-se perto com toda certeza que marcava um encontro para poder ver ao vivo todo o teu sistema.
Abraço e boa sorte.....

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado, brevemente haverá mais fotos e videos.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, aqui ficam novas fotos tiradas pelo Luis Fortunato.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Muito bom!Tenho mesmo de ver isso ao vivo!

Que coral é este?




> 


Quanto Às coletas em Sesimbra, como disse o Ricardo Trindade, nos vamos ao pontao que está depois da rotunda do clube naval de Sesimbra....vamos até lá ao fundo mesmo!

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, o coral é uma Montipora Australiensis.

O ponto de recolha é este: http://maps.google.pt/maps?q=sesimbr...=Sesimbra&z=20

Quando quiseres cá vir avisa, estás a vontade.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Fogo com essa cor nem estava a reconhecer....looool

o ponto é este:https://maps.google.pt/maps?q=sesimb...=Sesimbra&z=20

Quando for um dia a Lx com tempo combinamos!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Bem deu o mesmo.....é o pontao principal....não é desses secundários!


Agora já não barcos ai nem nada....estre fim de semana devo ir fazer uma coleta!

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tens de copiar o link de outra maneira. É aqui que dizes? https://maps.google.pt/maps?q=sesimb...=Sesimbra&z=20

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Se reparares na foto, estão 2 carros estacionados no pontão principal.....é um pouco mias à frente do carro branco, do lado direito!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois estou a ver onde é, tenho de experimentar ai, mas acho que o cabo nao chega a bateria do carro, tenho de arranjar uma extensão.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, alguém sabe o que é este acontecimento?

http://youtu.be/ERzW1PKOedM

----------


## João A M Gomes

Olá Bruno
É certamente a emissão de gâmetas masculinos, o coral está a (tentar) reproduzir-se. Podes comparar, por exemplo, com as imagens do vídeo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRZczb96uDo entre 0:53 e 1:08 min ou http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06BPlLATtgc, aos 0:52 e 1:12 min.
Cumprimentos
João

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, obrigado. Pois tinha a mesma ideia disso, só que em video só tinha visto bolinhas, e tipo fumo só tinha visto ao visto os meus turbos a reproduzir.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, back to photos.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui ficam mais umas fotos.

Cumps.

Cumps.

----------


## pedrovilela

Parabens o aqua esta muito bem conseguido e essa fotos !!!!!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, nada de novo por aqui. Ficam umas fotos para acompanhar crescimentos e recuperação de alguns corais.

01-04-2013.











Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Bruno,

A Psammocora como anda?

Essa _Acropora australiensis_ é uma resistente!

Abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## pedrovilela



----------


## Bruno Santos

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> A Psammocora como anda?
> 
> Essa _Acropora australiensis_ é uma resistente!
> 
> Abraço,
> Ricardo


Boas Ricardo, tudo bem? 

A Psammocora está excelente, está cheia de rebentos a volta, vou tirar uma foto para te mostrar aqui.

Temos de trocar umas visitas, ainda não vi o teu novo projecto.

Cumps.

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Tenho visto a acompanhar o projecto mas axo que nunca comentei. 

Escelente evolução e tendo em vista que foi a primeira experiencia pelo que percebi está a ir lindamente. Com os seus precalços mas isso quem não os tem ?  :Wink: 

Boa continuação para esse excelente projecto.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Bom dia Hugo, obrigado. 

Exactamente, só tinha estado nos aqua de água doce mas de especial. Sim com altos e baixos fico contente por conseguir manter o aqua vivo e activo.  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Bruno, vai uma actualizaçao?

----------


## FilipeValente

Bruno tudo bem?

Chegaste a perceber o porquê dos branqueamentos nas acroporas?

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, só para informar a quem tem vindo a acompanhar este áqua, que mantem-se vivo, passou mal de saude, mas agora mantem-se saudável.



Irei desmontá-lo para fazer um novo layout e substituir o areão.



Brevemente mais noticias.



Abraço.

----------

